# قال الرب لربى..والوهية السيد المسيح



## apostle.paul (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس
الاله الواحد امين





قال الرب لربى اجلس عن يمينى حتى اضع اعدائك موطئا لقدميك
نبوة مسيانية واضحة عن شخص المسيا الرب 
الذى سيجلس عن يمين يهوه وفى عظمته من قبل تجسد الهنا بمئات السنين
وقد طبقها سيدنا يسوع المسيح على نفسه بفمه الالهى وانها تنطبق عليه انه الرب الذى خاطبه داوود بالروح
لكنها نبوة ارقت اولاد الافاعى نومهم كيف يكون لالهم اشارات ونبوات واضحة من قبل ان ياتى بمئات السنين وانه هو رب لمجد الله الاب
ورسولنا الوثنى لم نجد له اى شئ سوى الخزى والعار الذى يلاحقنا بسببه طول الوقت 
فوجب عليهم كالعادة التدليس والنصب والكذب 
وقالوا
لا كلمة رب التانية ادون ولا تعنى ربوبية الهية بل سيادة بشرية 
صفعا على مؤخرة الراس(القفا)
ادون كلمة الهية تتطلق على الرب الاله ونادى بيها داود ربه المسيح قبل ان ياتى الى عالمنا بالجسد 
نبوات واضحة لالوهية السيد المسيح 
الدكتور هولى بايبل
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*
* *الجزء اللغوي * 
*يهوه*
*

* 
*من قاموس سترونج العبري*
*יהוה 
יְהוֹוָה ‎ yehôvâh 
yeh-ho-vaw*
*self Existent or eternal; Jehovah, Jewish national name of God: - Jehovah, the Lord which equal to היה 
הָיָה ‎ hâyâh 
haw-yaw‘ 
A primitive root*
*الكائن بذاته جهوفا الاسم اليهودي للاله وهو الرب * 
*قاموس برون*
*H3068*
*יהוה*
*yehôvâh*
*BDB Definition:*
*Jehovah = “the existing One”*


 *the proper name 	of the one true God*
 *1a) unpronounced except with the vowel pointings of H136*
*جهوفا القائم بذاته*
*اسم الله الحقيقي * 
*لاينطق * 
*يهوه الكائن بذاته وهو اسم الله المعروف لليهود وهو بمعني لورد(الرب )*
*

* 
*تعريفه من الموسوعه اليهودية*
*

* 
*Like other Hebrew proper names, the name of God is more than a mere distinguishing title. It represents the Hebrew conception of the divine nature or character and of the relation of God to His people. It represents the Deity as He is known to His worshipers, and stands for all those attributes which He bears in relation to them and which are revealed to them through His activity on their behalf. A new manifestation of His interest or care may give rise to a new name. So, also, an old name may acquire new content and significance through new and varied experience of these sacred relations.*
*مثل اسماء الله الاخري ولكنه يعبر عن لقب وجودي وفي  المفهوم اليهودي هو الطبيعه اللاهية والخاصيه اللاهية وتمثل علاقة وصله الله بشعبه . يعبر عن وظيفته ومعرفة عباده له وتظهر وتبرز علاقته بهم وانشطته لاجلهم ( ممثل لهم ) * 
*تعبيرا عن ظهوه واهتمامه ورعايته * 
*Of the names of God in the Old Testament, that which occurs most frequently (6,823 times) is the so-called Tetragrammaton, Yhwh (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), the distinctive personal name of the God of Israel. This name is commonly represented in modern translations by the form "Jehovah," which, however, is a philological impossibility (see Jehovah). This form has arisen through attempting to pronounce the consonants of the name with the vowels of Adonai (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 = "Lord"), which the Masorites have inserted in the text, indicating thereby that Adonai was to be read (as a "ḳeri perpetuum") instead of Yhwh. When the name Adonai itself precedes, to avoid repetition of this name, Yhwh is written by the Masorites with the vowels of Elohim, in which case Elohim is read instead of Yhwh. In consequence of this Masoretic reading the authorized and revised English versions (though not the American edition of the revised version) render Yhwh by the word "Lord" in the great majority of cases.*
*هو الاسم القديم واكثر اسم تكرر ( 6823 مره ) ويطلق عليه الاسم رباعي الاحرف ويعبر عن اسمه الشخصي لاله اسرائيل ( الرب )  يعبر عنه في التراجم الحديثه يهوه وينطق ادوناي ( السيد ) وادخلها الماسوريتس في نصوصهم لتقراء ادوناي بدلا من يهوه او كتب ايلوهيم ليقراء ايلوهيم مكان يهوه ..... الترجمات ... يهوه هو الرب في الغالبيه العظمي * 
*http://www.jewishencyclopedia.com/view.jsp?artid=52&letter=N&search=Yhwh*
*

* 
*ادوناي * 
*قاموس سترونج * 
*H136*
*אדני*
*'ădônây*
*ad-o-noy'*
*An emphatic form of H113; the Lord (used as a proper name of God only): - (my) Lord*
*اسم للتعبير عن الله فقط ( ربي )*
*قاموس برون الاكثر تخصص*
*H136*
*אדני*
*'ădônây*
*BDB Definition:*
*1) my lord, lord*
*1a) of men*
*1b) of God*
*2) Lord - title, spoken in place of Yahweh in Jewish display of reverence*
*يصل ان يستخدم للبشر سيد * 
* والله ( السيد )  * 
*وينظق مكان يهوه في الكعرض اليهودي*
*والمعرف بدون اضافه ليهوه فقط ( سيد )*
*اي لو لم يكمن مضاف فهو ( يهوه )*
*

* 
*كلمه اخري تعبر عن ادون*
*قاموس سترونج*
*H113*
*אדן    אדון*
*'âdôn  'âdôn*
*aw-done', aw-done'*
*From an unused root (meaning to rule); sovereign, that is, controller (human or divine): - lord, master, owner. Compare also names beginning with “Adoni-”.*
*من مصدر غير مستخدم متحكم انسان او الله * 
*رب سيد مالك وتساوي ايضا ادوناي * 
*

* 
*قاموس برون*
*H113*
*אדן /  אדון*
*'âdôn  /  'âdôn*
*BDB Definition:*
*1) firm, strong, lord, master*
*1a) lord, master*
*1a1) reference to men*
*1a1a) superintendent of household,of affairs*
*1a1b) master*
*1a1c) king*
*1a2) reference to God*
*1a2a) the Lord God*
*1a2b) Lord of the whole earth*
*1b) lords, kings*
*1b1) reference to men*
*1b1a) proprietor of hill of Samaria*
*1b1b) master*
*1b1c) husband*
*1b1d) prophet*
*1b1e) governor*
*1b1f) prince*
*1b1g) king*
*1b2) reference to God*
*1b2a) Lord of lords (probably = “thy husband, Yahweh”)*
*1c) my lord, my master*
*1c1) reference to men*
*1c1a) master*
*1c1b) husband*
*1c1c) prophet*
*1c1d) prince*
*1c1e) king*
*1c1f) father*
*1c1g) Moses*
*1c1h) priest*
*1c1i) theophanic angel*
*1c1j) captain*
*1c1k) general recognition of superiority*
*1c2) reference to God*
*1c2a) my Lord, my Lord and my God*
*1c2b) Adonai (parallel with Yahweh)*
*تشير لله الرب*
*و تشير للبشر سيد*
*اي انها كلمة مساويه لادوناي حسب الاضافه ممكن للبشر وممكن ليهوه  * 
*Adon*


 *Adon 	is the Northwest 	Semitic for 	"lord" [1] (Ugaritic 	adn, 	c.f. Akkadian adannu 	"mighty") ( also see Baal) 	* 

 *in the Tanakh, 		Adon 		may be used for men and angels as well as to El, 		(e.g., Exodus 34:23). 		El is called the “Lord of lords” (Deuteronomy 10:17) 		* 
 *Adonai "my 		lord" in Masoretic tradition 		is used as an euphemism to refer to YHWH of 		the Hebrew 		Bible and 		in Judeo-Christian monotheism a 		term for God.*
 *Greek Adonis, 		an adoption of Tammuz*
 
 *وتوضح انه تستخدم كايل * 
*ايلوهيم كاسم مستقل ايل مضاف * 
*ادوناي مستقل ادوني مضاف ( ربي )*
*وتستخدم للبشر بمعني سيد و رب والله بمعني الرب او ربي * 
*

* 
*قاموس راكفيت*
*Adon*
*Adon 'adon (Hebrew) plural 'adonim [from 'adan to fix, determine] Commander, lord, master, ruler; "The Adonim and Adonai . . . which the Jews applied to their Jehovah and angels . . . were simply the first spiritual and ethereal sons of the earth; and the god Adonis, who in his many variations stood for the 'First Lord' " (SD 2:452). Used by Blavatsky also to signify the celestial or angelic hierarchy of the Codex Narazaeus (IU 1:301). 
Applied by the ancient Hebrews and Phoenicians not only to gods or divinities, but to kings and priests. See also ADONAI*
*ويؤكد تساوي ادوني مع ادوناي وان ادوني ربي ادوناي الرب * 
*اي ان ادوني او ادوناي باضافه تعبر عن بشر ( سيد البيت ) بدون اضافه تعبر عن الله او الرب ( السيد )*
*معلومات هامه من الموسوعه اليهودية*
*ادوناي*
*Adonai and Ba'al. * 
*Adonai (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) occurs as a name of God apart from its use by the Masorites as a substituted reading for Yhwh. It was, probably, at first Adoni ("my Lord") or Adonai ("my Lord," plural of majesty), and later assumed this form, as a proper name, to distinguish it from other uses of the same word. The simple form Adon, with and without the article, also occurs as a divine name. The name Ba'al (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), apparently as an equivalent for Yhwh, occurs as an element in a number of compound proper names, such as Jerubbaal, Ishbaal, Meribaal, etc. Some of these names, probably at a time when the name of Baal had fallen into disrepute (comp. Hosea ii. 16, 17), seem to have been changed by the substitution of El or Bosheth for Baal (comp. II Sam. ii. 8, iv. 4, v. 16; I Chron. viii. 33, 34; ix. 39, 40; xiv. 7). * 
*اي ان اسم ادوناي ( السيد) يعبر عن يهوه ( الرب)*
*Other titles applied to the God of Israel, but which can scarcely be called names, are the following: Abir ("Strong One" of Jacob or Israel; Gen. xlix. 24; Isa. i. 24; etc.); Ḳedosh Yisrael ("Holy One of Israel"; Isa. i.4, xxxi. 1; etc.); Ẓur ("Rock") and Ẓur Yisrael ("Rock of Israel"; II Sam. xxiii. 3; Isa. xxx. 29; Deut. xxxii. 4, 18, 30); Eben Yisrael ("Stone of Israel"; Gen. xlix. 24 [text doubtful]).*


----------



## apostle.paul (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*).* *وايضا ادوناي*
*الموسوعة اليهودية * 
*Adonai*
*This word occurs in the Masoretic text 315 times by the side of the Tetragram YHWH (310 times preceding and five times succeeding it) and 134 times without it. Originally an appellation of God, the word became a definite title, and when the Tetragram became too holy for utterance Adonai was substituted for it, so that, as a rule, the name written YHWH receives the points of Adonai and is read Adonai, except in cases where Adonai precedes or succeeds it in the text, when it is read Elohim. The vowel-signs e, o, a, given to the Tetragrammaton in the written text, therefore, indicate this pronunciation, Aedonai, while the form Jehovah, introduced by a Christian writer about 1520,*
*تكرر 315 مرة مساويه ليهوه ( الرب) ( 310 صفه متقدمه و 5 صفه متاخره ) وتعبر اصلا عن الله  وحينما تزداد قدسيه شديده تستبدل بادوناي * 
*ويكتب يهوه ويقراء ادوناي الا لو كانت مسبوقه بكتابة كلمة ادوناي ( السيد الرب ) فتنطق ادوناي ايلوهيم ( السيد الاله )( تحاشيا لنطق يهوه علي لسانهم ) * 
*http://www.jewishencyclopedia.com/view.jsp?artid=840&letter=A*
*Adonai*

*Main article: A-D-N*
*Jews also call God Adonai, Hebrew for “Lord” (Hebrew: אֲדֹנָי). Formally, this is plural (“my Lords”), but the plural is usually construed as a respectful, and not a syntactic plural. (The singular form is Adoni, “my lord”. This was used by the Phoenicians for the god Tammuz and is the origin of the Greek name Adonis*
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adonai#Adonai*
*كلمة ادونى تترجم سيد او رب*
*قاموس بابيليون * 
*تعريف  لادون*
*Adon*
*Alone is He, beyond compare, Without division or ally; Without initial date or end, Omnipotent He rules on high. * 
*لوحدها تعبر عن هو ( اي الله ) فوق المقارنه بدون انقسام بدون بدايه بدون نهاية كلي القدره الذي يسود من العلي * 
*He is my God and Savior too, To whom I turn in sorrow's hour—My banner proud, my refuge sure—Who hears and answers with His power. * 
*هو الهي ومخلصي اليه اذهب في ساعات الحزن الذي يسمع ويستجيب بقوته * 
*Then in His hand myself I lay, And trusting, sleep; and wake with cheer; My soul and body are His care; The Lord doth guard, I have no fear!*
*Read more: http://www.jewishencyclopedia.com/view.jsp?artid=851&letter=A&search=adon#ixzz0chP9quPi*
*

* 
*وايضا * 
*Adon*

* From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*

*Jump to: navigation, search*


 *Adon     is the Northwest     Semitic     for "lord" [1]     (Ugaritic adn,     c.f. Akkadian adannu     "mighty") ( also see Baal)     *
 *in the Tanakh,         Adon         may be used for men and angels as well as to El,         (e.g., Exodus         34:23). El is called the “Lord of lords” (Deuteronomy         10:17) *
 *Adonai         "my lord" in Masoretic         tradition is used as a euphemism to refer to YHWH         of the Hebrew         Bible. *
 *Greek Adonis,         an adoption of Tammuz *
 
 

 *in geography *
 *a town in Loiret         (France),         see Adon,         Loiret. *
 
 *http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adon*
*وتوضح ان*
* كلمة ادوني يعني ربي * 
*

* 
*وتوضيح للفرق بين ادون وادوناي * 
*الاثنين معبرين عن نفس المعني وممكن ان يستخدموا للبشر وايضا للرب*
* باضافه للبشر سيد ورب وبدون اضافه للرب اي يهوه*
*يستخدمان بدل كلمة الرب ( يهوه ) لان اليهود يتحاشوا نطق يهوه * 
*ادون تعبر عن الرب في معاملاته مع البشر ولما تزداد قدسيه تستخدم ادوناي * 
*فيقول ادوناي وينفز ادون*
*

* 
*ويكون ما ادعاه المشكك غير دقيق * 
*الايه * 
*هذه الايه تكررت اربع مرات ذكرها ابينا داوود النبي والسيد المسيح ومعلمنا بطرس الرسول * 
*سفر المزامير 110: 1*
*
* 
*قَالَ             الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي:             «اجْلِسْ             عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ             مَوْطِئًا لِقَدَمَيْكَ».*
*
1) إنجيل متى 22: 44*
*
* 
*قَالَ             الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: اجْلِسْ عَنْ             يَمِيني حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ             مَوْطِئًا لِقَدَمَيْكَ.*
*
2) إنجيل مرقس 12: 36*
*
* 
*لأَنَّ             دَاوُدَ نَفْسَهُ قَالَ بِالرُّوحِ             الْقُدُسِ: قَالَ             الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: اجْلِسْ عَنْ             يَمِينِي، حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ             مَوْطِئًا لِقَدَمَيْكَ.*
*
3) إنجيل لوقا 20: 42*
*
* 
*وَدَاوُدُ             نَفْسُهُ يَقُولُ فِي كِتَابِ             الْمَزَامِيرِ:             قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: اجْلِسْ عَنْ             يَمِينِي*
*
4) سفر أعمال الرسل 2: 34*
*
* 
*لأَنَّ             دَاوُدَ لَمْ يَصْعَدْ إِلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ.             وَهُوَ             نَفْسُهُ يَقُولُ:             قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: اجْلِسْ عَنْ             يَمِينِي*
*وترجمة العدد في المزامير * 
*

*
*Psa 110:1*
*
* 
*(ASV)  A Psalm of David. Jehovah saith unto my Lord, Sit thou at my right hand, Until I make thine enemies thy footstool. * 
*
* 
*(BBE)A Psalm. Of David.The Lord said to my lord, Be seated at my right hand, till I put all those who are against you under your feet. * 
*
* 
*(Bishops)  [A psalme of Dauid.]  God sayd vnto my Lorde: sit thou on my right hande, vntyll I make thyne enemies thy footestoole. * 
*
* 
*(CEV)  (A psalm by David.) The LORD said to my Lord, "Sit at my right side, until I make your enemies into a footstool for you." * 
*
* 
*(Darby)Psalm of David.Jehovah said unto my Lord, Sit at my right hand, until I put thine enemies as footstool of thy feet. * 
*
* 
*(DRB)  A psalm for David. The Lord said to my Lord: Sit thou at my right hand: Until I make thy enemies thy footstool. * 
*
* 
*(ESV)  A Psalm of David. The LORD says to my Lord: "Sit at my right hand, until I make your enemies your footstool." * 
*
* 
*(Geneva)  A Psalme of Dauid. The Lord said vnto my Lorde, Sit thou at my right hand, vntill I make thine enemies thy footestoole. * 
*
* 
*(GNB)The LORD said to my lord, "Sit here at my right side until I put your enemies under your feet." * 
*
* 
*(GSB)  Ein Psalm Davids. Der HERR sprach zu meinem Herrn: Setze dich zu meiner Rechten, bis ich deine Feinde hinlege als Schemel deiner Füße! * 
*
* 
*(GW)  A psalm by David. The LORD said to my Lord, "Sit in the highest position in heaven until I make your enemies your footstool." * 
*
* 
*(JPS)  A Psalm of David. The LORD saith unto my lord: 'Sit thou at My right hand, until I make thine enemies thy footstool.' * 
*
* 
*(KJV)A Psalm of David.The LORD said unto my Lord, Sit thou at my right hand, until I make thine enemies thy footstool. * 
*
* 
*(KJV-1611)  [A Psalme of Dauid.] The Lord said vnto my Lord, Sit thou at my right hand: vntil I make thine enemies thy footestoole. * 
*
* 
*(LITV)A Psalm of David. A declaration of Jehovah to my Lord: Sit at My right hand, until I place Your enemies as Your footstool. * 
*
* 
* (MKJV)A Psalm of David.Jehovah said to my Lord, Sit at My right hand until I place Your enemies as Your footstool. * 
*
* 
*(RV)  <A Psalm of David.> The LORD saith unto my lord, Sit thou at my right hand, until I make thine enemies thy footstool. * 
*
* 
* (Webster)  A Psalm of David. The LORD said to my Lord, Sit thou at my right hand, until I make thy enemies thy footstool. * 
*
* 
*(YLT)  A Psalm of David. The affirmation of Jehovah to my Lord: `Sit at My right hand, Till I make thine enemies thy footstool.' *​ 
*
* 
*فهل اخطأ كل المترجمين في مختلف الاماكن والازمنه ؟*
*
* 
*دليل مهم انه ليس تحريف غرضه اثبات لاهوت المسيح بل هذا هو المعني الاصلي * 
*
* 
*السبعينية 280 قبل الميلاد*
*
* 
*(LXX)(109:1)ΤῷΔαυιδψαλμός. ΕἶπενὁκύριοςτῷκυρίῳμουΚάθουἐκδεξιῶνμου, ἕωςἂνθῶτοὺςἐχθρούςσουὑποπόδιοντῶνποδῶνσου.* 
*
* 
*وتقول كيرسيوس كيريو التي تعني الرب لربي وهذا قبل الميلاد * 
*
* 
*الفلجاتا اللاتيني * 
*
* 
*
* 
*(Vulgate)(109:1) David psalmus dixit Dominus Domino meo sede a dextris meis donec ponam inimicos tuos scabillum pedum tuorum * 
*
* 
*دومينيوس دومينيو التي تعني الرب لربي*
*والاهم العبري * 
*الماسوريتك العبري*
*
* 
*(HOT)  לדוד מזמור נאם יהוה לאדני שׁב לימיני עד־אשׁית איביך הדם לרגליך׃ * 
  1 l*əḏāwiḏ mizəmwōr nə’um yəhwâ| la’ḏōnî šēḇ lîmînî ‘aḏ-’āšîṯ ’ōyəḇeyḵā hăḏōm ləraḡəleyḵā:*
*
* 
*وترجمة الماسوريتك الانجليزيه ( هي ترجمه عبريه وليست مسيحيه )*
*
* 
*
* 
*1 A Psalm of David. {N}
The LORD saith unto my lord: 'Sit thou at My right hand, until I make thine enemies thy footstool.'*
*قال الرب لربي*
*وهي قال جهوفا لادوني*
*
* 
*
*


----------



## apostle.paul (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*
* 
*ثالثا سياق الكلام * 
*
* 
*الاعداد تقول * 
*
* 
*1 قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: «اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئًا لِقَدَمَيْكَ».
2 يُرْسِلُ الرَّبُّ قَضِيبَ عِزِّكَ مِنْ صِهْيَوْنَ. تَسَلَّطْ فِي وَسَطِ أَعْدَائِكَ.
3 شَعْبُكَ مُنْتَدَبٌ فِي يَوْمِ قُوَّتِكَ، فِي زِينَةٍ مُقَدَّسَةٍ مِنْ رَحِمِ الْفَجْرِ، لَكَ طَلُّ حَدَاثَتِكَ.
4 أَقْسَمَ الرَّبُّ وَلَنْ يَنْدَمَ: «أَنْتَ كَاهِنٌ إِلَى الأَبَدِ عَلَى رُتْبَةِ مَلْكِي صَادَقَ».
5 الرَّبُّ عَنْ يَمِينِكَ يُحَطِّمُ فِي يَوْمِ رِجْزِهِ مُلُوكًا.
6 يَدِينُ بَيْنَ الأُمَمِ. مَلأَ جُثَثًا أَرْضًا وَاسِعَةً. سَحَقَ رُؤُوسَهَا.
7 مِنَ النَّهْرِ يَشْرَبُ فِي الطَّرِيقِ، لِذلِكَ يَرْفَعُ الرَّأْسَ.*
*
* 
*اجلس عن يميني ( اي ان ربي يجلس في مركز قوة رب الارباب )*
*يقول من اول العدد الثاني ان يهوه يرسل سلطانك ( اي سلطانه هو سلطان يهوه نفسه ) * 
*العدد الثالث يقول من رحم الفجر ( اي من قبل فجر الخليقه موجود )*
*العدد الرابع يقول انت كاهن الي الابد ( اي انه ابدي )*
*علي رتبة ملكي صادق ( اي هو فوق الناموس فوق يهوذا وفوق لاوي )*
*الرب عن يمينك ( اي ان قوته هو قوة الله المطلقه )*
*يدين بين الامم ( اي انه الديان )*
*هذا كتب بروح النبوة عن السيد المسيح الذي هو الرب * 
*وهذا كلام لا ينطبق علي داوود واليهود يعلمون ذلك جيدا * 
*ولذلك في نقاش رب المجد معهم لم يستطيعوا ان يجاوبوه ( فهل المشكك يفهم العبري افضل من كل اليهود ورب المجد نفسه )*
*
* 
*متي 22*
*41 وَفِيمَا كَانَ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ مُجْتَمِعِينَ سَأَلَهُمْ يَسُوعُ
42 قَائلاً: «مَاذَا تَظُنُّونَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ؟ ابْنُ مَنْ هُوَ؟» قَالُوا لَهُ: «ابْنُ دَاوُدَ».
43 قَالَ لَهُمْ: «فَكَيْفَ يَدْعُوهُ دَاوُدُ بِالرُّوحِ رَبًّا؟ قَائِلاً:
44 قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِيني حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئًا لِقَدَمَيْكَ.
45 فَإِنْ كَانَ دَاوُدُ يَدْعُوهُ رَبًّا، فَكَيْفَ يَكُونُ ابْنَهُ؟»
46 فَلَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يُجِيبَهُ بِكَلِمَةٍ. وَمِنْ ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ لَمْ يَجْسُرْ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَسْأَلَهُ بَتَّةً.*
*
* 
*ويسالهم عن مفهومهم عن ناسوت المسيح ويضع هذه الايه امامهم ولايستطيعوا ان يردوا لان هذا لقب الهي لاينطبق علي داوود*
* ويوضح السيد المسيح ام معني ربي هو ربا اي يهوه او ارامي موريو * 
*
* 
*ولنتامل معا لماذا لم يستطع اليهود ان يردوا عليه ؟ ولماذا لم يستطيعوا ان ينكروا لاهوته ؟*
*
* 
*لان مكانة داوود مرتفعه جدا  * 
* ان كان ابراهيم ابو الاباء فداوود هو اب لكل ملوك اليهود ولايوجد ملك اعظم منه وكرسي الملك اصبح اسمه كرسي داوود*
*مثال سليمان في عظمته كان يستشفع بداود في صلاته للرب وايضا الرب يرحم اسرائل لاجل داوود ( امل 11: 13 ) ولهذا من غير اللائق ان يكون داود يدعو ابن من ابناؤه او احفاده بلقب ربا . فلو كان المسيا كمخلص بشري فقط سيكون من غير اللائق ان يقول له داود ربا ولكن المخلص فائدته لداود انه يدفع ثمن خطية داوود نفسه لذلك فيصبح داوود مديون له ويدعوه ربا لانه مخلصه والمخلص للكل * 
*ولكي يكون المسيا مخلص للكل من خطاياهم ومنهم داوود نفسه فيجب ان يتحد فيه طبيعتين طبيعه بشريه كابن داوود فيكون ابن لداوود ليحمل الخطيه وطبيعه اخري لامحدوده ( الله وحده الغير محدود ) ليخلص الكل من خطاياهم بما فيهم داود نفسه لذلك يصلح ان يدعوه داوود ربا * 
*ولهذا لايصلح ان يطلق داوود علي نفسه ربا ولا علي ابيه ابراهيم نفسه لانه لم يخلص احد ولا علي ابنه سليمان لان سليمان خاضع لسلطان داوود ولا اي نبي ولا اي بشر الا المسيا لمكانته الالوهية * 
*وفهم اليهود ذلك فلم يستطيعوا ان يجاوبوه بكلمة * 
*
* 
*
* 
*مرقس 12*
*34 فَلَمَّا رَآهُ يَسُوعُ أَنَّهُ أَجَابَ بِعَقْل، قَالَ لَهُ: «لَسْتَ بَعِيدًا عَنْ مَلَكُوتِ اللهِ». وَلَمْ يَجْسُرْ أَحَدٌ بَعْدَ ذلِكَ أَنْ يَسْأَلَهُ!
35 ثُمَّ أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ وَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ: «كَيْفَ يَقُولُ الْكَتَبَةُ إِنَّ الْمَسِيحَ ابْنُ دَاوُدَ؟
36 لأَنَّ دَاوُدَ نَفْسَهُ قَالَ بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ: قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي، حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئًا لِقَدَمَيْكَ.
37 فَدَاوُدُ نَفْسُهُ يَدْعُوهُ رَبًّا. فَمِنْ أَيْنَ هُوَ ابْنُهُ؟» وَكَانَ الْجَمْعُ الْكَثِيرُ يَسْمَعُهُ بِسُرُورٍ.*
*
* 
*لوقا 20*
*40 وَلَمْ يَتَجَاسَرُوا أَيْضًا أَنْ يَسْأَلُوهُ عَنْ شَيْءٍ.
41 وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «كَيْفَ يَقُولُونَ إِنَّ الْمَسِيحَ ابْنُ دَاوُدَ؟
42 وَدَاوُدُ نَفْسُهُ يَقُولُ فِي كِتَابِ الْمَزَامِيرِ: قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي
43 حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئًا لِقَدَمَيْكَ.
44 فَإِذًا دَاوُدُ يَدْعُوهُ رَبًّا. فَكَيْفَ يَكُونُ ابْنَهُ؟».
45 وَفِيمَا كَانَ جَمِيعُ الشَّعْبِ يَسْمَعُونَ قَالَ لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ:*
*
* 
*ويؤكد السيد المسيح بنفسه ان داوود قال بروح النبوه قال عن المسيح انه ربه فكيف يكون ابنه ؟ ولم يستطع احد ان يتفوه بكلمه من اليهود والكتبه والفريسيين الحاضريين * 
*ومعلمنا بطرس الرسول استشهد به وشرحه فقال * 
*اعمال 2*
*32 فَيَسُوعُ هذَا أَقَامَهُ اللهُ، وَنَحْنُ جَمِيعًا شُهُودٌ لِذلِكَ.
33 وَإِذِ ارْتَفَعَ بِيَمِينِ اللهِ، وَأَخَذَ مَوْعِدَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مِنَ الآبِ، سَكَبَ هذَا الَّذِي أَنْتُمُ الآنَ تُبْصِرُونَهُ وَتَسْمَعُونَهُ.
34 لأَنَّ دَاوُدَ لَمْ يَصْعَدْ إِلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ. وَهُوَ نَفْسُهُ يَقُولُ: قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي
35 حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئًا لِقَدَمَيْكَ.
36 فَلْيَعْلَمْ يَقِينًا جَمِيعُ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ أَنَّ اللهَ جَعَلَ يَسُوعَ هذَا، الَّذِي صَلَبْتُمُوهُ أَنْتُمْ، رَبًّا وَمَسِيحًا».*
*ويوضح ان داوود ليس هو الذي صعد الي السماء ولم يجلس في مركز قوة الله وهذا كلام لايمكن ان يقال عن داوود * 
*
* 
*ومعلمنا بولس الرسول يشرح ايضا * 
*1 اَللهُ، بَعْدَ مَا كَلَّمَ الآبَاءَبِالأَنْبِيَاءِ قَدِيمًا، بِأَنْوَاعٍ وَطُرُق كَثِيرَةٍ،
2 كَلَّمَنَا فِي هذِهِ الأَيَّامِ الأَخِيرَةِ فِي ابْنِهِ، الَّذِي جَعَلَهُ وَارِثًا لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ، الَّذِي بِهِ أَيْضًا عَمِلَ الْعَالَمِينَ،
3 الَّذِي، وَهُوَ بَهَاءُ مَجْدِهِ، وَرَسْمُ جَوْهَرِهِ، وَحَامِلٌ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ بِكَلِمَةِ قُدْرَتِهِ، بَعْدَ مَا صَنَعَ بِنَفْسِهِ تَطْهِيرًا لِخَطَايَانَا، جَلَسَ فِي يَمِينِ الْعَظَمَةِ فِي الأَعَالِي،
4 صَائِرًا أَعْظَمَ مِنَ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ بِمِقْدَارِ مَا وَرِثَ اسْمًا أَفْضَلَ مِنْهُمْ.
5 لأَنَّهُ لِمَنْ مِنَ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ قَالَ قَطُّ: «أَنْتَ ابْنِي أَنَا الْيَوْمَ وَلَدْتُكَ»؟ وَأَيْضًا: «أَنَا أَكُونُ لَهُ أَبًا وَهُوَ يَكُونُ لِيَ ابْنًا»؟
6 وَأَيْضًا مَتَى أَدْخَلَ الْبِكْرَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ يَقُولُ: «وَلْتَسْجُدْ لَهُ كُلُّ مَلاَئِكَةِ اللهِ».
7 وَعَنِ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ يَقُولُ: «الصَّانِعُ مَلاَئِكَتَهُ رِيَاحًا وَخُدَّامَهُ لَهِيبَ نَارٍ».
8 وَأَمَّا عَنْ الابْنِ: «كُرْسِيُّكَ يَا أَللهُ إِلَى دَهْرِ الدُّهُورِ. قَضِيبُ اسْتِقَامَةٍ قَضِيبُ مُلْكِكَ.
9 أَحْبَبْتَ الْبِرَّ وَأَبْغَضْتَ الإِثْمَ. مِنْ أَجْلِ ذلِكَ مَسَحَكَ اللهُ إِلهُكَ بِزَيْتِ الابْتِهَاجِ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ شُرَكَائِكَ».
10 وَ «أَنْتَ يَارَبُّ فِي الْبَدْءِ أَسَّسْتَ الأَرْضَ، وَالسَّمَاوَاتُ هِيَ عَمَلُ يَدَيْكَ.
11 هِيَ تَبِيدُ وَلكِنْ أَنْتَ تَبْقَى، وَكُلُّهَا كَثَوْبٍ تَبْلَى،
12 وَكَرِدَاءٍ تَطْوِيهَا فَتَتَغَيَّرُ. وَلكِنْ أَنْتَ أَنْتَ، وَسِنُوكَ لَنْ تَفْنَى».
13 ثُمَّ لِمَنْ مِنَ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ قَالَ قَطُّ: «اجْلِسْعَنْيَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئًا لِقَدَمَيْكَ»؟
14 أَلَيْسَ جَمِيعُهُمْ أَرْوَاحًا خَادِمَةً مُرْسَلَةً لِلْخِدْمَةِ لأَجْلِ الْعَتِيدِينَ أَنْ يَرِثُوا الْخَلاَصَ!.*
*اي ان الحي الي دهر الدهور هو ربي الذي هو اعلي من البشر والانبياء والملائكه هو الجالس في يمين العظمه فهو مستحيل ان ينطبق علي داوود او بشر * 
*

* 
*رابعا الرد علي ان ادون ( ربي ) لم تستخدم ولامره واحده عن الله ولكن كلها بمعني سيد بشري*
*هذا خطأ * 
*الكله فعلا استخدمت احيانا بمعني سيد بشري ولكن ايضا استخدمت كثيرا بمعني الرب * 
*مثل*
*تثنية 10: 17*
*
* 
*(SVD) لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكُمْ هُوَ إِلهُ الآلِهَةِ وَرَبُّ الأَرْبَابِ الإِلهُ العَظِيمُ الجَبَّارُ المَهِيبُ الذِي لا يَأْخُذُ بِالوُجُوهِ وَلا يَقْبَلُ رَشْوَةً * 
*
* 
*(HOT)  כי יהוה אלהיכם הוא אלהי האלהים ואדני האדנים האל הגדל הגבר והנורא אשׁר לא־ישׂא פנים ולא יקח שׁחד׃ * 
*
* 
*(HOT+)  כיH3588  יהוהH3068  אלהיכםH430  הואH1931  אלהיH430  האלהיםH430  ואדניH136  האדניםH113 האלH410  הגדלH1419  הגברH1368  והנוראH3372  אשׁרH834  לאH3808  ישׂאH5375  פניםH6440  ולאH3808  יקחH3947  שׁחד׃H7810 * 
*
* 
*(KJV+)  ForH3588 the LORDH3068 your GodH430is GodH430 of gods,H430 and LordH113 of lords,H113 a greatH1419 God,H410 a mighty,H1368 and a terrible,H3372 whichH834 regardethH5375 notH3808 persons,H6440 norH3808 takethH3947 reward:H7810* 
*
* 
*(LXX)ὁγὰρκύριοςὁθεὸςὑμῶν, οὗτοςθεὸςτῶνθεῶνκαὶκύριοςτῶνκυρίων, ὁθεὸςὁμέγαςκαὶἰσχυρὸςκαὶὁφοβερός, ὅστιςοὐθαυμάζειπρόσωπονοὐδ᾿οὐμὴλάβῃδῶρον, * 
*
* 
*
* 
*
* 
*(Vulgate) quia Dominus Deus vester ipse est Deus deorum et Dominus dominantium Deus magnus et potens et terribilis qui personam non accipit nec munera * 
*عدد اخر * 
*يشوع 3: 11*
*
* 
*(HOT)  הנה ארון הברית אדון כל־הארץ עבר לפניכם בירדן׃ * 
*
* 
*(HOT+)  הנהH2009  ארוןH727  הבריתH1285  אדוןH113 כלH3605  הארץH776  עברH5674  לפניכםH6440  בירדן׃H3383 * 
*
* 
*(JPS)  Behold, the ark of the covenant of the Lord of all the earth passeth on before you over the Jordan. * 
*
* 
*(KJV+)  Behold,H2009 the arkH727 of the covenantH1285 of the LordH113 of allH3605 the earthH776 passeth overH5674 beforeH6440 you into Jordan.H3383* 
*
* 
* (LXX)ἰδοὺἡκιβωτὸςδιαθήκηςκυρίουπάσηςτῆςγῆςδιαβαίνειτὸνΙορδάνην. * 
*
* 
* (SVD)  هُوَذَا تَابُوتُ عَهْدِ سَيِّدِ كُلِّ الأَرْضِ عَابِرٌ أَمَامَكُمْ فِي الأُرْدُنِّ. * 
*
* 
*(Vulgate)  ecce arca foederis Domini omnis terrae antecedet vos per Iordanem*
*

* 
*نحميا 8: 10*
*(HOT)  ויאמר להם לכו אכלו משׁמנים ושׁתו ממתקים ושׁלחו מנות לאין נכון לו כי־קדושׁ היום לאדנינו ואל־תעצבו כי־חדות יהוה היא מעזכם׃ * 
*
* 
*(HOT+)  ויאמרH559  להם  לכוH1980  אכלוH398  משׁמניםH4924  ושׁתוH8354  ממתקיםH4477  ושׁלחוH7971  מנותH4490  לאיןH369  נכוןH3559  לו  כיH3588  קדושׁH6918  היוםH3117  לאדנינוH113 ואלH408  תעצבוH6087  כיH3588  חדותH2304  יהוהH3068  היאH1931  מעזכם׃H4581 * 
*
* 
* (KJV+)  Then he saidH559 unto them, GoH1980 your way, eatH398 the fat,H4924 and drinkH8354 the sweet,H4477 and sendH7971 portionsH4490 unto them for whom nothingH369 is prepared:H3559 forH3588this dayH3117is holyH6918 unto our Lord:H113 neitherH408 be ye sorry;H6087 forH3588 the joyH2304 of the LORDH3068 is your strength.H4581* 
*
* 
*(LXX)καὶεἶπεναὐτοῖςΠορεύεσθεφάγετελιπάσματακαὶπίετεγλυκάσματακαὶἀποστείλατεμερίδαςτοῖςμὴἔχουσιν, ὅτιἁγίαἐστὶνἡἡμέρατῷκυρίῳἡμῶν·καὶμὴδιαπέσητε, ὅτιἐστὶνἰσχὺςὑμῶν. * 
*
* 
* (SVD)  فَقَالَ لَهُمُ: [اذْهَبُوا كُلُوا السَّمِينَ وَاشْرَبُوا الْحُلْوَ وَابْعَثُوا أَنْصِبَةً لِمَنْ لَمْ يُعَدَّ لَهُ لأَنَّ الْيَوْمَ إِنَّمَا هُوَ مُقَدَّسٌ لِسَيِّدِنَا. وَلاَ تَحْزَنُوا لأَنَّ فَرَحَ الرَّبِّ هُوَ قُوَّتُكُمْ]. * 
*
* 
*(Vulgate)  et dixit eis ite comedite pinguia et bibite mulsum et mittite partes ei qui non praeparavit sibi quia sanctus dies Domini est et nolite contristari gaudium enim Domini est fortitudo nostra*
*

* 
*مزامير * 
*114: 7*
*(HOT)  מלפני אדון חולי ארץ מלפני אלוה יעקב׃ * 
*
* 
*(HOT+)  מלפניH6440  אדוןH113 חוליH2342  ארץH776  מלפניH6440  אלוהH433  יעקב׃H3290 * 
*
* 
* (KJV+)  Tremble,H2342 thou earth,H776 at the presenceH4480 H6440 of the Lord,H113 at the presenceH4480 H6440 of the GodH433 of Jacob;H3290* 
*
* 
* (LXX)(113:7)ἀπὸπροσώπουκυρίουἐσαλεύθηἡγῆ, ἀπὸπροσώπουτοῦθεοῦΙακωβ* 
*
* 
* (SVD)  أَيَّتُهَا الأَرْضُ تَزَلْزَلِي مِنْ قُدَّامِ الرَّبِّ مِنْ قُدَّامِ إِلَهِ يَعْقُوبَ! * 
*
* 
*(Vulgate)(113:7) a facie Domini mota est terra a facie Dei Iacob*
*

* 
*مزمور 136: 3*
*
* 
*(HOT+)  הודוH3034  לאדניH113  האדניםH113 כיH3588  לעולםH5769  חסדו׃H2617 * 
*
* 
* (KJV+)  O give thanksH3034 to the LordH113 of lords:H113 forH3588 his mercyH2617endureth for ever.H5769* 
*
* 
* (LXX)(135:3)ἐξομολογεῖσθετῷκυρίῳτῶνκυρίων, ὅτιεἰςτὸναἰῶνατὸἔλεοςαὐτοῦ·* 
*
* 
* (SVD)  احْمَدُوا رَبَّ الأَرْبَابِ لأَنَّ إِلَى الأَبَدِ رَحْمَتَهُ. * 
*
* 
*(Vulgate)(135:3) confitemini Domino dominorum quoniam in aeternum misericordia eius*
*

* 
*مزمور 147: 5*
*
* 
*(HOT+)  גדולH1419  אדונינוH113 ורבH7227  כחH3581  לתבונתוH8394  איןH369  מספר׃H4557 * 
* (KJV+)  GreatH1419is our Lord,H113 and of greatH7227 power:H3581 his understandingH8394is infinite.H369 H4557* 
*
* 
* (LXX)(146:5)μέγαςὁκύριοςἡμῶν, καὶμεγάληἡἰσχὺςαὐτοῦ, καὶτῆςσυνέσεωςαὐτοῦοὐκἔστινἀριθμός. * 
*
* 
* (SVD)  عَظِيمٌ هُوَ رَبُّنَا وَعَظِيمُ الْقُوَّةِ. لِفَهْمِهِ لاَ إِحْصَاءَ. * 
*
* 
*(Vulgate)(146:5) magnus Dominus noster et magna virtus eius et sapientiae eius non est numerous*
*

* 
*وايضا*
*نح 10: 29*
*مزامير * 
*8: 1*
*9: 8*
*97: 5*
*135: 5*
*اشعياء * 
*Isa_1:24*
*, Isa_3:1,*
*Isa_10:16, * 
*Isa_10:33,*
*Isa_19:4*
*ارمياء*
*Jer_22:18*
*, Jer_34:5, * 
*Jer_37:20*
*

* 
*وغيرها كثير*
*

* 
*وكلهم تاتي كلمة ادوني العبري ( وتعني الله في هذه الاعداد ) وليس ادوناي * 
*فهل لازال المشكك مصر علي رايه ان ادوني لم تطلق ابدا علي الله انما علي بشر فقط ؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*
*


----------



## apostle.paul (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*انتهى الرد والمطروح يكفى لانهاء الموضوع الساذج الطفولى من اساسه لكن ازيد 
 صورة من قاموس عبرى لكلمة ادونى  تؤكد دا تماما ولا تحتاج ادنى تعليق منى

*


​


----------



## apostle.paul (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*لتحميل محاضرة هولى بايلب عن الموضوع
اضغط 
هنا
*​


----------



## عثمان القطعانى (26 نوفمبر 2010)

اقتباس-*ثُمَّ أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ وَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ: «كَيْفَ يَقُولُ الْكَتَبَةُ إِنَّ الْمَسِيحَ ابْنُ دَاوُدَ؟*
*36 لأَنَّ دَاوُدَ نَفْسَهُ قَالَ بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ: قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي، حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئًا لِقَدَمَيْكَ.*
*37 فَدَاوُدُ نَفْسُهُ يَدْعُوهُ رَبًّا. فَمِنْ أَيْنَ هُوَ ابْنُهُ؟**» )**-ارد على الاقتبا س اولا  -اصل السؤال: عن المسيح المنتظر هل يكون من نسل داود ام لا؟فكانت الاجابه-بالنفى-ثانيا-بمراجعة النص كاملا وكذلك مراجعة واقع سيرة المسيح نجد انه -عليه السلام- لم يتسلط على اعدائه ولم يجعلهم موطئا لقدميه-ثالثا-احسن تفسير للنصوص ان تفسر بنصوص من نفس كلام النبى الذى تكلم بها 00فاذا قبلنا هذا المنهج00نجدأن النبى داود لم يتكلم عن المسيح المنظر من خلال نص واحد ولكنه00تكلم  عنه فى مواضع اخرى لاتنطبق ابدا على سيرة المسيح بن مريم0-مثال-ذلك قوله-0*تقلد سيفك على فخذك أيها الجبار جلالك وبهاءك، وبجلالك اقتحم. اركب من أجل الحق والدعة والبر، فتريك يمينك مخاوف، نُبُلُك المسنونة في قلب أعداء الملك، شعوبٌ تحتك يسقطون. كرسيك يا الله إلى دهر الدهور، -فالمسيح بن مريم لم يتقلد السيف ولم تسقط تحته الشعوب00


----------



## tamav maria (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*اشكرك جدا شمس الحق
للموسوعه الرائعه
لالوهية السيد المسيح​*


----------



## Desert Rose (26 نوفمبر 2010)

بحث مهم ورائع ربنا يباركك ياشمس


----------



## apostle.paul (26 نوفمبر 2010)

> *ارد على الاقتبا س اولا -اصل السؤال: عن المسيح المنتظر هل يكون من نسل داود ام لا؟فكانت الاجابه-بالنفى-ثانيا-بمراجعة النص كاملا وكذلك مراجعة واقع سيرة المسيح نجد انه -عليه السلام- لم يتسلط على اعدائه ولم يجعلهم موطئا لقدميه-ثالثا-احسن تفسير للنصوص ان تفسر بنصوص من نفس كلام النبى الذى تكلم بها 00فاذا قبلنا هذا المنهج00نجدأن النبى داود لم يتكلم عن المسيح المنظر من خلال نص واحد ولكنه00تكلم عنه فى مواضع اخرى لاتنطبق ابدا على سيرة المسيح بن مريم0-مثال-ذلك قوله-0*تقلد سيفك على فخذك أيها الجبار جلالك وبهاءك، وبجلالك اقتحم. اركب من أجل الحق والدعة والبر، فتريك يمينك مخاوف، نُبُلُك المسنونة في قلب أعداء الملك، شعوبٌ تحتك يسقطون. كرسيك يا الله إلى دهر الدهور، -فالمسيح بن مريم لم يتقلد السيف ولم تسقط تحته الشعوب


*اولا مبدئيا الموضوع دا للرد على كلمة ادونى انها لا تتدل سوى على بشر وتم اثبات من المعاجم العبرية انها تتطلق على الرب الاله 
ثانيا كلامك كله مغلط
اولا المسيح لم ينفى انه من نسل داوود بل هو من نسل داوود جسديا وقال عن نفسه فى سفر الرؤيا انا اصل وذرية داوود
**أَنَا يَسُوعُ، أَرْسَلْتُ مَلاَكِي لأَشْهَدَ لَكُمْ بِهذِهِ الأُمُورِ عَنِ الْكَنَائِسِ. أَنَا أَصْلُ وَذُرِّيَّةُ دَاوُدَ. كَوْكَبُ الصُّبْحِ الْمُنِيرُ*
* المسيح يسال اليهود كيف يكون ابنه وهو ربه؟؟؟
المعادلة بسيطة لانه هو ابنه وربه
ابنه لانه جاء من ابنه يواقيم من سبط يهوذا متناسلا من داوود
وربه لانه هو الكلمة الخالق 
ثانيا وطء اعداء المسيح تحت قدميه دا فى المجئ الثانى المسيح جاء اولا ليرد كل شئ ويخلص ما قد هلك
وفى مجيئه الثانى سيضع اعدائه تحت موطئ قدميه لاننا كلنا سنمثل امام كرسيه الالهى المخوف لنقدم حساب حياتنا 
والمزمور نفسه نبوة مسيانية من اوله لاخره وعن كهنوته الابدى على رتبه ملكى صادق
*


> *0*تقلد سيفك على فخذك أيها الجبار جلالك وبهاءك، وبجلالك اقتحم. اركب من أجل الحق والدعة والبر، فتريك يمينك مخاوف، نُبُلُك المسنونة في قلب أعداء الملك، شعوبٌ تحتك يسقطون. كرسيك يا الله إلى دهر الدهور، -فالمسيح بن مريم لم يتقلد السيف ولم تسقط تحته الشعوب


*كويس انك كتبتها بنفسك كرسيك يالله الى دهر الدهور
فالذى سيغلب هو الله نفسه ولا غيره
والمسيح الاسد الخارج من سبط يهوذا غلب عدونا وانتصر لاجلنا وبغلبته نحن غلبنا
الموضوع مش حرب بخيول وسيوف مصدية 
الحرب روحية بين مملكة الهنا ومملكة الظلمة وفيها الانتصار كان لالهنا 
الذى دخل لمجده بعد الغلبة وجلس عن يمين العظمة على كرسى مجده
*


----------



## apostle.paul (21 ديسمبر 2010)

*ناسف لازعاج الاعضاء المحترمين فوجب علينا نحن المسيحين المثقفين ان نعيد للبدو المعاتيه الموضوع بدل المرة مليون علشان يفهموا 
فى واحد قال عايز يفند كلمة ادونى فى المزمور 110 
قال والناصح عاملى فيها دكتور وهو باين خريج قسم سباكة فى الازهر
طيب وطالما انت شطورة وحلوة متتدخل يا صغنونة انتى نعلمك اللى متعرفهوش 
على العموم نشوف الحاك قال ايه ونحنط كلامه الاهبل ونرميه فى الزبالة كالعادة
*


> و بغض النظر عن ركاكة الترجمة للعربية
> و لكن من الواضح أن أدوناى
> تعنى
> الرب الإله
> ...


*المشكة ان المسلم فاهم انه يقدر يقف قدامنا
بس للاسف هو عارف ان الكلام دا لو شم بيه خبر اى مسيحى هيعمل فيه زى معمل فى قرانك ويهلهله ويرميه فى الزبالة
صغنونة انتى الكلمة اصلامش ادوناى
الكلمة ادونى 
يعنى انت ابو جهل اصلا بالكلمة اللى عايز تقنع البقر اللى بيهللولك انت بتتكلم عنها
كلمة ادوناى فى قاموس سترونج تحت رقم 136
كلمة ادونى تحت رقم 113
يعنى حتى مش عارف احنا بنتكلم فى ايه
يعنى عيل تايه يا ولاد الحلال
ماعلينا ندخل فى الكوارث
كلمة ادونى تعبر عن الرب الاله وتعبر ايضا عن السيادة البشرية 
احنا اللى قولنا كدا
لا المراجع والقواميس اللى انت مجبتش سيرتها وقاعد تايه بين السطور تقول اجبها منين يا واد
ماعلينا
وبعدين بيقول ان سياق الكلام يقول ان ادونى سيد بشر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الحاجة والدتك يعنى قالتلك كدا الصبح روح يا ابنى اياك تلاقى ادونى تعبر عن سيد بشرى
لا يا حاج لا تعبر عن سيادة بشرية للاسباب التالية
اسمع
1-ادونى جاءت بالصيغة المطلقة عن جلوسه عن يمين العظمة 
انى سيادة بشرية بيتكلم عنها النص
2-كيف يطلق على شخص لم ياتى لحيز الوجود بانه سيد بشرى اى نوع من السيادة يمتلكه
هل هو مالك عبيد او ذو املاك او صاحب امبراوطورية ؟؟؟؟؟
لا لانها ببساطة تتكلم عن الملك الذى سياقم على رتبة ملكى صادق وداود حينما كتب المزمور كتبه بروح النبوة عن المسيا الملك والكاهن على رتبة ملكى صادق
فكيف بدعوه سيدا بشريا وهو لم ياتى اصلا لحيز الوجود؟؟؟؟؟
الكارثة والمصيبة انك عامل نفسك فاهم
يقول ازاى نقول لله سبحانه وتعالى
مين الله دا ياكابتن
تقصد يهوه
ازاى نقوله انت كاهن على رتبة ملكى صادق الى الابد
برافو عليك يا حبيبتى
لان الكلام هنا عن الله الابن فى تجسده وعمله الكهنوتى ليس على رتبة هارون الاوى فى العمل الكهنوتى بذبائح حيوانية
لكن على رتبة ملكى صادق الذى قام بها المسيح بذبيحة نفسه وتفعيل هذة الذبيحة للمؤمنين بالذبيحة الغير دموية بالخبز والخمر
وبعد ان اتم عمله الكهنوتى صعد للاقداس الحقيقة فى السماويات وليس شبه الحقيقة الذى يدخلها رئيس كهنة مقام من البشر بل ابن الله نفسه وجلس عن يمين العظمة وسيضعك انت ويضع اعدائه تحت موطئ قدميه 
ليه بتدخل نفسك فى مواضيع كبيرة عليك
وبعدين اتكلم عن اليهود فى حين انه بنفسه خط بايده الترجمة السبعينية وانها ترجمتها الحرفية الرب لربى 
ونفس اللفظ اطلق على يهوه واطلق على ادونى 
فهل لديك ما قبل الميلاد من اليهود ما يقول بعكس مااقرت بيه الترجمة السبعينية؟؟؟؟؟
ابقى قابلنى
ثم المصيبة والكارثة يقول ان المزمور عن ابراهيم
ابراهيم مين يا عم الحاج
دى نبوة مسيانية عن الملك المسيح 
هو ابراهيم سيجلس عن يمين يهوه؟؟؟؟
ولا ابراهيم منذ الفجر له طل حداثته؟؟؟؟
ولا ابراهيم اقيم كاهنا على رتبة ملكى صادق؟
ولا ابراهيم اخذ وعد بانه سيقاضى الامم ويحكم ويضع اعدائه تحت موطئ قدميه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انت بتقول ايه يا حاج 
فوق شوية
ناتى مش هقول للكوارث هنيجى للبلاوى والتخلف الاسلامى المعتاد
*


> فالكثير من الترجمات الإنجليزية التى جاء بها تترجم من الأصل العبرى المكتوب مباشرة
> فتأتى الترجمة
> Jehovah said to my Lord
> أى
> ...


*شوفتوا التخلف العقلى اللى اصاب اتباع ابن امنة
بيقول هما مترجمعوش جهوفا لجهوفا ليه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مش لاقى كلمة اقولها اجرى يا ابنى العب بعيد وسيب الكلام الكبير عليك لاصحابه
علشان النص بيقول قال يهوه لادونى 
اياك تتشك فى نظرك شايف انت  شايف فى العبرى يهوه ليهوه ولا مفكرنا مدلسين زى مترجمين قرانك الىل بيجيبوا الفاظ موردتش اصلا فى القران ويدلسوا بيها على الغرب الجاهل بالعربية
جبت منين من النص ان يهوه قال ليهوه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
شكرا على مترجمين الكتاب المقدس المددقين فهم ترجموها قال الرب(يهوه)لربى
نيجى للهبل الرسمى
*


> و ترجمات أخرى تترجم النص المقروء و ليس المكتوب
> فيأتى النص
> The LORD said to my Lord
> 
> ...


*شكرا ترجمة حرفية قال الرب the LORD لربى my Lord
وبعديها تعليق ملوش علاقة بالموضوع من اساسه يقول يبقى التانية سيد من البشر 
وفهمتها من انى داهية ازاى كان الترجمة ترجمة حرفية للنص العبري
يهوه لادونى
طيب تعالى نشوف ترجمة لكلمة يهوه فى التراجم الانجليزية
سفر التكوين 2/4
**هذِهِ مَبَادِئُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ حِينَ خُلِقَتْ، يَوْمَ عَمِلَ الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ الأَرْضَ وَالسَّمَاوَاتِ*
*Douay-Rheims Bible
These are the generations of the heaven and the earth, when they were created, in the day that the Lord God made the heaven and the earth:*
*بداءت بحرف كابتل والباقى بحروف صغيرة **مع ان المقابل لها يهوه*
*مثال كمان* 
*سفر المزامير 106
هللويا. احمدوا الرب لانه صالح لان الى الابد رحمته*
*المقابل لها يهوه فى العبرى**
הַלְלוּיָהּ הֹודוּ לַיהוָה כִּי־טֹוב כִּי לְעֹולָם חַסְדֹּו׃*
*تعالى نشوف بعض التراجم الانجليزية *
*Bible in Basic English
Let the Lord be praised. O give praise to the Lord, for he is good: for his mercy is unchanging for ever*.

*Douay-Rheims Bible
Alleluia. Give glory to the Lord, for he is good: for his mercy endureth for ever

بتستشهد بحرف كابتل ولا small 
فكرتنى بمعتوه صاحبك اللى بيعمل ابحاث بمجلة ميكى
ياراجل عيب عليك دا انت خليت وشكم فى التراب من العته اللى بيتقال*. 


* ماعلى المجهصين حرج هجص هجص ياعم الحاج
*


> ثم يستشهد النصرانى بالترجمة السبعينية التى تترجم النص
> قال كيريوس لكيريوس
> أى
> قال الرب لربي أو سيدى
> و قد بينا من قبل أن السبب فى ترجمة يهوه لكيريوس هو تحرج اليهود من نطق كلمة يهوه


*اياك ربنا يشفيك ويعافيك
هو فى مقابل حرفى لاسم يهوه فى اليونانى  يا عبقرى 
عارف لو عايز تترجم يهوه حرفى حسب معناه العبرى تبقى ايه
مش هقولك بدل متتخد
تترجم ايجو ايمى حرفيا
  الكائن عربياً
لكن يهوه ترجمت فى معظم الترجمات  الرب عربى كريوس يونانى دمنيو لاتينى موريو سريانى مLord انجليزى وهلما جرا

اللى انت بتقول عليه  دا يا عبقرى ان اليهود كانوا بيكتبوا اسم يهوه وبيخشوا النطق بيه فكانوا يكتبوا يهوه وينطقوا ادوناى
مال ام الترجمة السبعينية بالكلام دا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟معرفش
كويس ادى من فمك الدليل التالت  ان الترجمة الحرفية للنص فى العبرى بشهادة اليهود نفسهم كريوس كريو
قال الرب(يهوه)لادونى ربى
كريوس كريو والاتنين اخذوا نفس اللفظ الربوبى
*


> ثم يستشهد بالأصل العبرى
> 
> 
> (HOT) לדוד מזמור נאם יהוה לאדני שׁב לימיני עד־אשׁית איביך הדם לרגליך׃
> ...


*قال يهوه لادونى يا شطورة مش لادوناى دى كلمة ودى كلمة تانية خالص ملتوا البلد*
*فعلا لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
عمرك شوفت واحد بيقولك ازاى بتستشهد بكلام ضدك ويطلع الكلام دا اصلا نص اللى احنا بناقشه يا عبقرى
هو كتابة الاعداد بالنص العبرى بقة استشهاد ضدى 
اذا كان احنا بناقش النص يعنى غصب عنى هكتبه 
امال احنا بنقول ايه من الصبح وبنتكلم عن ايه
الموضوع يا عزيزى عن كلمة ادونى تعبر عن الرب الاله ومعادلة  ليهوه 
وداود خاطب بها المسيا  الملك قبل ان ياتى فى الجسد بقرون 
فمازال سؤال مسيحنا القدوس قائم
كيف يكون ابنه وهو يدعوه بالروح ربا؟؟؟؟؟
تعرف تجاوب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


> و بصراحة الكلام السابق فيه كم من التكلف فى فهم المعنى حتى نثبت أن النص يعنى أن المسيح إله
> و لا أجد ما أعبر به عن الشرح السابق للسياق سوي تعبير نقوله بالعامية فى مصر ( أى كلام و السلام )
> فمثلا
> اجلس عن يمينى
> ...


* الصراحة الكلام دا يطلق بالمصرى لت وعجن **بعد** لما قال ان سياق الكلام يقول انها سيادة بشرية ومقلش المرجع اللى قال كدا غير ادغاث احلامه وارثها من ابن امنة 
لما دخل على سياق الكلام بدا التهجيص
اولا فين دليلك على التهجيص اعلاه
تخيل لما اقول لواحد انت جالس عن يمين الله
يعنى الله يعضدك ويسندك؟؟؟؟؟
الصلاة على النبى 
هو الجلوس عن يمين الله بقة معناه انى الله معايا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اتفضل قولى اين ورد هذا التعبير فى الكتاب المقدس عن اى شخص كان ما كان قيل عنه ان الرب سنده فقال
اجلس عن يمينى
ماعلاقة جلوس المسيا عن يمين العظمة باللى انت بتهجصه
مش عارف تفتح لينا مرجع مسيحى واحد وتقولنا جايب الكلام دا منين
تعالى نشوف الكتاب بيقول ايه لما الرب يقف مع واحد ويعضده ويسنده
**وَكَانَ الرَّبُّ مَعَ يُوسُفَ فَكَانَ رَجُلاً نَاجِحًا، وَكَانَ فِي بَيْتِ سَيِّدِهِ الْمِصْرِيِّ.

**وَكَانَ الرَّبُّ مَعَ يَشُوعَ، وَكَانَ خَبَرُهُ فِي جَمِيعِ الأَرْضِ

**19 وَكَانَ الرَّبُّ مَعَ يَهُوذَا فَمَلَكَ الْجَبَلَ، وَلكِنْ لَمْ يُطْرَدْ سُكَّانُ الْوَادِي لأَنَّ لَهُمْ مَرْكَبَاتِ حَدِيدٍ.

**وَكَبِرَ صَمُوئِيلُ وَكَانَ الرَّبُّ مَعَهُ، وَلَمْ يَدَعْ شَيْئًا مِنْ جَمِيعِ كَلاَمِهِ يَسْقُطُ إِلَى الأَرْضِ

**وَكَانَ الرَّبُّ مَعَ يَهُوشَافَاطَ لأَنَّهُ سَارَ فِي طُرُقِ دَاوُدَ أَبِيهِ الأُولَى، وَلَمْ يَطْلُبِ الْبَعْلِيمَ،*
*مش لاقى والنبى حد قيل عنه فى الكتاب ان الرب كان معه قيل عنه ان جلس عن يمين يهوه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لما تلاقى ابقى رن علينا انا مستنيك بس خلى بالك انتظارى سيطول الى مجئ المسيح الثانى لانك لن تجد*
* بطلللللللللللللوا تهجيص يا بدو
*


> و يهوه يرسل سلطانك بدلا من أن تعنى أن الله هو من يزيد سلطان السيد و يؤيده و ينصره أصبحت تعنى أن سلطانه هو نفسه سلطان يهوه !!!!!!!!!!!


*العدد يقول يرسل لك الرب قضيب عزك من صهيون تسلط فى وسط اعدائك
فاين التهجيص الذى انت قولته وعلاقته بالموضوع
اذا كانت ربوبية المسيا سماوية خارجة من صهيون نفسها مدينة الملك العظيم 
وللتدليل ان صهيون هى مسكن الله من كتابنا المقدس
** قَالَ الْجَاهِلُ فِي قَلْبِهِ: «لَيْسَ إِلهٌ». فَسَدُوا وَرَجِسُوا بِأَفْعَالِهِمْ. لَيْسَ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ صَلاَحًا.*
*2 اَلرَّبُّ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ أَشْرَفَ عَلَى بَنِي الْبَشَرِ، لِيَنْظُرَ: هَلْ مِنْ فَاهِمٍ طَالِبِ اللهِ؟*
*3 الْكُلُّ قَدْ زَاغُوا مَعًا، فَسَدُوا. لَيْسَ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ صَلاَحًا، لَيْسَ وَلاَ وَاحِدٌ.*
*4 أَلَمْ يَعْلَمْ كُلُّ فَاعِلِي الإِثْمِ، الَّذِينَ يَأْكُلُونَ شَعْبِي كَمَا يَأْكُلُونَ الْخُبْزَ، وَالرَّبَّ لَمْ يَدْعُوا.*
*5 هُنَاكَ خَافُوا خَوْفًا، لأَنَّ اللهَ فِي الْجِيلِ الْبَارِّ.*
*6 رَأْيَ الْمِسْكِينِ نَاقَضْتُمْ، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ مَلْجَأُهُ.*
 *7 لَيْتَ مِنْصِهْيَوْنَ خَلاَصَ إِسْرَائِيلَ. عِنْدَ رَدِّ الرَّبِّ سَبْيَ شَعْبِهِ، يَهْتِفُ يَعْقُوبُ، وَيَفْرَحُ إِسْرَائِيلُ.*



*1 إِلهُ الآلِهَةِ الرَّبُّ تَكَلَّمَ، وَدَعَا الأَرْضَ مِنْ مَشْرِقِ الشَّمْسِ إِلَى مَغْرِبِهَا.*
*2 مِنْ صِهْيَوْنَ، كَمَالِ الْجَمَالِ، اللهُ أَشْرَقَ.*
*3 يَأْتِي إِلهُنَا وَلاَ يَصْمُتُ. نَارٌ قُدَّامَهُ تَأْكُلُ، وَحَوْلَهُ عَاصِفٌ جِدًّا.*


* يُبَارِكُكَ الرَّبُّ مِنْصِهْيَوْنَ، وَتُبْصِرُ خَيْرَ أُورُشَلِيمَ كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِكَ،**


**مُبَارَكٌ الرَّبُّ مِنْ صِهْيَوْنَ، السَّاكِنُ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ. هَلِّلُويَا.*

*وَالرَّبُّ مِنْ صِهْيَوْنَ يُزَمْجِرُ، وَمِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ يُعْطِي صَوْتَهُ، فَتَرْجُفُ السَّمَاءُ وَالأَرْضُ. وَلكِنَّ الرَّبَّ مَلْجَأٌ لِشَعْبِهِ، وَحِصْنٌ لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ.*
*والامثلة تتطووووووووووووووووووول*

*لا تهجص يا اخ على وروح اتغطى علشان البرد عامل عمايله معاك وخلاك تخرف

*


----------



## apostle.paul (21 ديسمبر 2010)

> على رتبة ملكى صادق بدلا من أن تعنى أنه على منزلة ملكى صادق و هو ما لا يجوز فى حق الله أصبحت تعنى أنه فوق الناموس !!!!!!!!!!!!!


*فهمنا كهنوت المسيا الملك على رتبة ملكى صادق واللى شرحناه بالتفصيل الممل من خلال سفر العبرانين
مش من قال المفسرين وفى قول اخر ومن الجائز وفى النهاية الله اعلم
الكتاب المقدس يا كتمنس بيشرح نفسه وعارفين يعنى ايه كهنوت المسياعلى رتبة ملكى صادق متميزا عن الكهنوت الهارونى فوق الناموس
*quote]الرب عن يمينك بدلا من أن تعنى أن الله يؤيده أصبحت تعنى أن قوته هى قوة الله المطلقة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/quote]*تحدى منى شخصيا هات نفس اللفظ اطلق على اخر فى العهدين غير عن المسيا فى هذا المزمور؟؟؟؟؟
اتفضل قولى مين قيل عنه غير المسيح 
الرب عن يمين
ومين قيل عنه غير المسيح
اجلس عن يمينى
وحده فقط الابن المتجسد*


> النصرانى يريد أن يقول أن السيد المسيح عليه السلام استشهد بالمزمور ليثبت أنه إله
> 
> و طبعا بإثبات أن كلمة أدوناى الثانية فى النص يقصد بها السيد من البشر ينهار الاستدلال
> 
> و لكن بقيت مفاجأة نقدمها للنصارى بعد قليل إن شاء الله ....


*ايوة المسيح قالها بصريح العبارة وانت لم تعرف ان تتنطق ببنت شفه لانك فاشل وجاهل
جاهل لانك مش عارف الكلمة اللى احنا بنتكلم عنها اصلا وبتقول انها ادوناى فى حين انها ادونى لانك راجل جاهل زى اليعافير اصحابك 
الثانية لان كلمة ادونى تتدل على الرب الاله 
سؤال المسيح باكثر وضوح
ازاى يكون المسيح جاى منه بالجسد_ابنه) وهو قبل مياتى كان بيقوله ربى
ازاى ابن ورب فى نفس الوقت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
تعرف ترد على سؤال المسيح
اليهود معرفوش ومقدروش 
المسيح نفسه رد وقال
لانه هو اصل وذرية داود
هو ابنه وربه
ابنه لانه جاء بالجسد من ذرية داود
وربه لانه الكلمة الخالق اصل داود 
اياك ربنا يشفيك وتبطل تهجيص
منتظرين المفاجاة
ا
2
3*


> كيف يقول الكتبة إن المسيح ابن داود ؟
> لأن داود نفسه قال بالروح القدس : قال الله لسيدى :اجلس عن يمينى حتى أضع أعداءك موطئا لقدميك
> فداود نفسه يدعوه سيدا . فمن أين هو ابنه ؟
> 
> ...


*شوفتوا المفاجاة السارة
انسان معوق مش عارف هو بيقول ايه
النص بيقول ايه زى مانت كتبته علشان اعرفك ازاى تحترم عقلك قبل عقولنا
احنا على نفسنا عارفين احنا بنقول ايه
الدور والباقى على المعاتيه امثالك
*


> من إنجيل مرقس
> مرقس 12
> 34 فَلَمَّا رَآهُ يَسُوعُ أَنَّهُ أَجَابَ بِعَقْل، قَالَ لَهُ: «لَسْتَ بَعِيدًا عَنْ مَلَكُوتِ اللهِ». وَلَمْ يَجْسُرْ أَحَدٌ بَعْدَ ذلِكَ أَنْ يَسْأَلَهُ!
> 35 ثُمَّ أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ وَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ: «كَيْفَ يَقُولُ الْكَتَبَةُ إِنَّ الْمَسِيحَ ابْنُ دَاوُدَ؟
> ...


*المسيح بيتكلم عن ايه
نقولها بالبلدى
بيقول لليهود انتوا بتقولوا المسيح ابن مين
قالوله دا ابن داود
طيب جميل 
السؤال بقة طالما هو ابن داود ازاى داود بيقوله فى المزمور قال الرب لربى
بيدعوه ربى 
ازاى يكون ابنه وربه فى نفس الوقت
هو مبيتكلمش عن نسبه لداود هو بيتكلم عن دعوة داود له ربى وهو ابنه
تعرف ترد يا كتمنس
لا متعرفش ولا انت ولا اللى يتشددولك
بس المسيح الهنا رد وقال
**«أَنَا يَسُوعُ، أَرْسَلْتُ مَلاَكِي لأَشْهَدَ لَكُمْ بِهذِهِ الأُمُورِ عَنِ الْكَنَائِسِ. أَنَا أَصْلُ وَذُرِّيَّةُ دَاوُدَ. كَوْكَبُ الصُّبْحِ الْمُنِيرُ».*
*لا وبيستشهد بمنقذ السقار
انتوا عارفين مين الحاج منقذ السقار دا راجل مسلم صرف لا يفقه حرف فى المسيحية ولا الاسلام وحياتك بيقول اى كلام  زى اخوانه والضحية هى عقول المسلمين السذج
وسالناه سؤالا ونريد ردا منه
**فان كان يسوع المذكور نسبه حسب الجسد يرجع لسبط يهوذا نسل داود ليس هو المسيا
فماذا نفعل بعيسى الاساطير وليد نفخة اله قريش فى فرج  بنت عمران الىل خالو هارون 
من اى سبط ينتمى قرانيا وماهى ملامح مسيانيته ان كان يوجد قرانيا
  ولا دا نروح نسرح بيه فى المولد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
* 
وليه عمل كدا طفلنا العزيز ولم يفتح مرجعا واحد لغوى او مسيحى لانه فتح كل المراجع المسيحية لم يجد مرجعا واحد يقف بجانبه فاتجه للتهجيص اعتمادا على  مسلمين مهجصين
اتعلموا اسلوب البحث العلمى يا كتاكيت يتروحوا تشوفوا حاجة تنفعكم
*
*وبعد كدا كلام عقيم من جاهل
بيخلط بين المسيا الرئيس المتنبا عنه ومشتهى الامة اليهودية
وبين مسحاء الرب فى العهد القديم من الملوك والانبياء والكهنة
وهو من ابجديات المسيحية 
واى هبل بيتقال المهم يطبله المسلم الساذج ويقوله اياك ربنا يكرمك اياك اشوفك داكتور اياك ربنا يديك على قد نيتك وشغل الشحاته الىل بيعملوه لبعض 
مش عارف الفرق بين المسيا مشتهى اليهود اللى لسه منتظرينه الى الان ومسحاء الرب من الانبياء والملوك والكهنة المسيا هو نفسه دهن المسحة ويسوع مسح بالروح القدس بروح الله نفسه لخلاص جنس البشر يا جاهل يا امى* 
*وبيستشهد بانجيل برنابا
اللى كاتبه مسلم ابن مسلم وعايز يخلى ابن امنة هو المسيح 
فى حين ان ابن امنة نفسه لم يتجاسر ويدعى نفسه انه المسيح لكن ما العيب كله لنصرة الاسلام 
ابن امنة الحرامى سارق اساطير الاولين
شوفتوا البلاوى اللى احنا فيها*


----------



## apostle.paul (21 ديسمبر 2010)

> و أخيرا نكون قد أنهينا الجزء الخاص بمزمور 110 و لله الحمد
> و ننتقل لاحقا إن شاء الله تعالى لأشعياء 9
> يدعى اسمه عجيبا غريبا إلها قديرا أبا أبديا رئيس السلام


*شوفتوا الكوارث
انسان فاشل بكل معانى الكلمة
لم يفتح معجم او قاموس متخصص واحد 
لم يفتح مرجع مسيحى واحد
لم يتكلم باى اكاديمية مجرد انسان فاشل عايز يسدد خانة الرد 
يااستاذى الفاشل 
اين الرد بالمراجع المعتمدة
فين القواميس فين التفاسير
منقذ السقار دا نعمل بيه ايه دا تروح تاجر بيه عجلة ساعة
وانجيل برنابا دا نعمل بيه ايه دا تروح تتدى للحاجة الوالدة وهو راجعة من الحجاز
ومازال سؤال الهنا يعلو ولا يعلى عليه
**فَإِنْ كَانَ دَاوُدُ يَدْعُوهُ رَبًّا، فَكَيْفَ يَكُونُ ابْنَهُ؟*
*نحن فى الانتظار لنبوة اشعياء ان كان لديك مراجع تتضاهى عمق المسيحية
اول نقطة طلعت هبل ونختم بصورة من قاموس ثاير للرد على الهبل
مش هقول مدلس
المدلس بيبقى عارف وبيخفى الحقيقة
لكن الاهبل مبيبقاش عارف وبيكابر وعامل نفسه عارف
وانت من النوع التانى مش من نوع المدلسين*
*
*
*1)* firm, strong, lord
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, master
*a) lord, master
1) reference to men
a) superintendent of household,of affairs
b) master
c) king
2) reference to God
a) the Lord God
b) Lord of the whole earth
الرب 
رب الارباب
رب الارض كلها
b) lords, kings
1) reference to men
a) proprietor of hill of Samaria
b) master
c) husband
d) prophet
e) governor
f) prince
g) king
2) reference to God
a) Lord of lords (probably = "thy husband, 
Yahweh")
تشير للرب ورب الارباب وتعادل يهوه
c) my lord, my master
1) reference to men
a) master
b) husband
c) prophet
d) prince
e) king
f) father
g) Moses
h) priest
i) theophanic angel
j) captain
k) general recognition of superiority
2) reference to God
a) my Lord,my Lord and my God
b) Adonai (parallel with Yahweh)
* 


*لو مبتعرفش تترجم قولى وانا اترجملك*​
*الخلاصة ولاخر مرة هنرد على عته
احنا بنرد على مراجع لو عندك ماينقد ما نقوله
الكلمة بتعبيرها المطلق تعبر عن ربوبية الرب الاله يهوه 
وايضا تعبر عن سيادة بشر على عبيدهم بدافع مايمتلكوه من مقاومات السيادة البشرية من ملوك وحكام واسياد ذو سلطة ومال
لكن نحن نتكلم عن نبوة مسيانية فيها يخاطب يهوه(الاب)الابن المتجسد(رب لمجد الله الاب)
الكاهن الى الابد على رتبة ملكى صادق
الجالس عن يمين العظمة
السيد والمالك لكل الارض
سيادته سابقة لوجوده الزمنى الارضى فهو منذ طل الفجر حداثته
المسيح نفسه شرح دا وقال ازاى يكون ابنه وهو بالروح يدعوه ربا
نعم يالهنا لانك انت هو الكلمة الازلى اصل داود واصل كل الوجود وفى تجسدك صرت ابنا له وانت هو ربه ورب كل الخليقة يا كلمة الاب الازلى
نصيحة لو الكلام دا كبير عليك بلاش تتدخل نفسك فى اللى ملكش فيه وانزل اقعد على القهوة اشرفلك من البهدلة من المسيحين

*​


----------



## bob (21 ديسمبر 2010)

*فعلا موضوع رائع شمس الحق*


----------



## Desert Rose (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*انا لفت نظرى نقطة معينة او بمعنى اصح مصيبة معينة 

بيقول ان المقصود هو ابراهيم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ايه الى جاب ابراهيم فى الموضوع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ولما الى مقصود ابراهيم اليهود مجاوبوش ليه على المسيح وقالوله الكلام ده ؟ ليه سكتوا ومعرفوش يردوا 

لان الكلام  والسؤال بتاع المسيح فى دليل واضح على الالوهية 

ربنا يباركك ياشمس  
*


----------



## خالد المصراوى (24 ديسمبر 2010)

الأخ شمس موضوع جيد أن دل على شئ فيدل على أن لديك علم غزير ولكن هناك نوعان من العلم 

1 - التعليم الكاذب 

2- التعليم الصادق 

والمسيح كان بين اليهود يفعل المعجزات أمام أعينهم ومع ذلك لم يؤمنوا بة بل وأرادوا أن يقتلوة 

فأرجو منك أخى الحبيب أن تكون لين فى حوارك ولا تستخدم الالفاظ التى تثير الحقد  كما قال النبى سليمان  الكلام اللين يصرف الغضب والكلام الموجع يوجب السخط  و أخيرا أقول لك جملة أرجو أن تتأملها جيدا 

أن من لم يؤمن بالحق لخلاصة يؤمن بالباطل لوجوب لعنتة 

فلا تحقر من جاء الى هذا المنتدى لمحاولة أن ينير لك شعاع نور ( حسب وجة نظرة) وحاول أن تتفهم ما يقول عسى أن يكون معه الحق ولكم كل الشكر وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## apostle.paul (24 ديسمبر 2010)

* كويس بس عايز اقولك حاجة
انت عارف لو اى انسان بسيط وفعلا مش فاهم حاجة هحترمه  وهشيله فوق راسى وهفمه على قدى لكن المشكلة فى اللى مفكر نفسه انه فاهم فى حين انه لا يفقه حرف واحد فى الاهوتيات وبالرغم من كدا  لسانه مترين ويقول النصارى ولاد مش عارف ايه وقساوستهم مش عارف اللى ايه وكلام اسلامى لا يرقى سوى لشخصنات تافه ومع ذلك يوهم البسطاء انه بيرد فى حين انه لم يفتح مرجع واحد مسيحى او قاموس لغوى واحد ويقولنا جاب منين الكلام دا وكله كلام اقل ما يوصف به انه لا يرتقى لمستوى المسيحية اطلاقا هو مستوى هابط 
انا احترم اللى بيسال وهو مش عارف بس اللى فاهم انه فاهم وهو مش فاهم اى حاجة لازم يفوق ويعرف انه مش فاهم اى حاجة 
اما عن كونه معه الحق فهذا فى حالة واحدة 
لو قدرت تثبتلى ان الشمس مش موجودة اسهل مليون مرة ان تثبت هذا افتراضك محكوم عليه بالفشل الذريع
انا مش بحتقر حد بس لازم اى حد يحترم عقول محاوريه ونصيحة اخوية اى موضوع فى منتدى اسلامى كان ماكان بيقرا ويفحص جيدا والى الان لم اجد موضوعا واحد اكاديمى وقدامك مثال واحد هنا مش لاقى حاجة ارد عليها 
حط نفسك فى مكانى فى ايه فى الموضوع ارد عليه اذا كان بيستشهد بمنقذ السقار لمناقشة المسيحيات
هو منقذ السقار دا ثقله ايه فى الاهوتيات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يعنى اروح استشهدلك مثلا بابونا زكريا فى مناقشة الاسلاميات؟؟؟؟؟
هو يفقد لاقل درجات الاكاديمية واحنا مستعدين تماما نعمل دروس لكل انسان عايز يفهم المسيحية بعمق وهتبقى دروس محترمة للكل من اقوى المراجع الاهوتية شرقية وغربية بس الغرور اللى مسيطر عليكم مش سايبلكم فرصة تتعلموا
فوجب علينا اننا نفوق الجهلاء ويعرفوا حجمهم الحقيقى 
ولو انا بتكلم غير ما يؤمن الجميع فتعليمى يصبح كاذب
لكن الحقيقة ان سيادتكم عكس الجميع وضربتوا تراث مسيحى لمدة 2000 عام ومفردات لغوية واتجهتوا لاسلوب طفولى 
فهل يحق لكم مناقشة المسيحية من خارج مصادرها
احنا معنا التعليم القويم  بجدارة 
والتعليم الكاذب هو المعاكس لجميع سنن المنطق والعقل 
بس فى جملة غريبة اوى
*


> والمسيح كان بين اليهود يفعل المعجزات أمام أعينهم ومع ذلك لم يؤمنوا بة بل وأرادوا أن يقتلوة


*ايه علاقة اللى انت قولته بالجملة دى *


----------



## apostle.paul (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*قاموس ثاير لكلمة ادون




*


----------



## خالد المصراوى (24 ديسمبر 2010)

تحية طيبة للجميع 

شكرا لك أخى العزيز شمس على هذا الاسلوب فى الرد الذى يساعد على التقارب فى وجهات النظر وأن 

لم تتقارب وجهات النظر فهذا لا يفسد للود قضية 

أما تلك الجملة وعلاقتها بالموضوع فما قصدتة أن الحق كان مع المسيح و مع ذلك رفضة اليهود فمن الممكن 

جدا أن يكون الحق مع المسلمون وأنتم ترفضون الأسلام و لى عندك رجاء أرجو أن تأخذة بعين الأعتبار الا 

وهو أن الأيمان المسيحى مبنى على تفاسير الاباء ولكن الامور التى حدثت  بعد رفع المسيح من ظهور الدين 

الاسلامى ونهاية امبراطوريات عظمى كالروم و الفرس  على يد الأسلام وخصوصا الامبراطورية الفارسية التى 

تنبأ دنيال أن نهايتها ستكون على يد قديسى العلى كان سيكون أعادة لقراءة النبؤات على المستجدات 

التى أصبحت واقع حياة فلماذا تغلق على عقلك تلك التفاسير  مع أن الواقع يساعدك كثيرا على قراءة أفضل 

بكثير جدا فلا تحرم نفسك من ذلك أخى العزيز وما يدفعنى لذلك ايمانى كمسلم أن اللة عز وجل ذكر نوع 

من البشرية و قال فيهم ( هل ننبأكم بالأخسرين أعمالا الذين ضل سيعهم فى الحياة الدنيا و هم 

يحسبون أنهم يحسنون صنعا)


وتذكر أخى أن من لم يؤمن بالحق لخلاصة يؤمن بالباطل لوجوب لعنتة 

فأرجو أن تفتح عقلك وقلبك لأن الجائزة عظيمة و العاقبة وخيمة 

وفى النهاية شكرا لسعة صدرك أخى العزيز


----------



## apostle.paul (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*اسمعنى يا حبيبى
*


> أما تلك الجملة وعلاقتها بالموضوع فما قصدتة أن الحق كان مع المسيح و مع ذلك رفضة اليهود فمن الممكن
> 
> جدا أن يكون الحق مع المسلمون


*انت قولت ان الحق مع المسيح واليهود لم تكن امة وثنية هى امة مؤمنة باله حق لكنها رفضت زمان افتقادها 
لكن حطها حلقة فى ودنك ايقانك بانك حى يساوى ايقانك بتفاهه الاسلام ووثنيته 
مسيحنا حاجج اليهود واثبت شخصه من الكتب اللى اوصانا ان نتش فيها عنه وهو بذاته حذرنا من الدجال الذى اضل ربع العالم بضلالاته
فلا حق الا فى المسيح  متوهمش نفسك بخيالات مريضة وتقنع نفسك بنى وثنى خارج من ارض وثنية يعبد اله وثنين ويقوم بكل شعائرهم الوثنية الى يومنا هذا 
ماعلاقة هذا بذاك؟؟؟؟
*


> وهو أن الأيمان المسيحى مبنى على تفاسير الاباء ولكن الامور التى حدثت  بعد رفع المسيح من ظهور الدين
> 
> الاسلامى ونهاية امبراطوريات عظمى كالروم و الفرس  على يد الأسلام وخصوصا الامبراطورية الفارسية التى
> 
> ...


*تعالى نشوف الكلام الىل انت متلقنه فى منتديات جهلة 
اولا المسيحية حجر الزاوية فيها هو المسيح ذاته واتحداك واتحدى العالم كافة ان الايمان المسيحى غير مبنى على مبادئ كتابية قويمة
ثانيا دا اعتراف ضمنى منك بان الكتاب المقدس تعتبره مرجعية لايمانا واحنا عملنا غير ما يقول فهذا فى حد ذاته كويس اذن لنحكم ايمانا وايمان ابائنا على ما جاء فى الكتاب وان ثبت ان الكتاب ينادى بعكس اى ايمان رسولى قويم لك الحق فى ذلك وان ثبت كذبك فوجب عليك ان تراجع نفسك فى كلام اطلقته بدون دليل واحد
اين انتهت امبراطورية الروم على ايدى المسلمين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اذا كان الامبرواطورية الرومانية اصبحت امبراطورية مسيحية بمنشور ملكى على يد الملك قسطنين من القرن الرابع قبل ظهور محمدك بقرون 
فهل قضى محمدك على اى الامبراطورية الرومانية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
محمد لم يعتب جزيرة العرب الى مماته ومات ودفن فيها ولم يخرج منها
تعالى نروح لدانيال النبى وهو بنفسه هيرد عليك وهيثبت انكوا اشخاص جهلة مرتزقة كل اللى بتعملوه انكوا بتمارسوا دجل على عقول تابعيكم لايهامهم ان النبى الهاشمى الوثنى له مكان وسط انبياء يهوه والاحرى انه تالى ليهوه ذاته 
تعالى نشوف دانيال قال ايه
دانيال قال ان المسيح الرئيس وقدوس القديسين سيسمح فى خلال السبعين اسبوع من اقامة رجس المخرب
بل وسيكون هو الذبيحة الابدية وسيصب المقضى على المخرب
وتم تنفيذ النبوة حرفيا فى يسوع الذى مسح على نهر الاردن فى سنة 26 ميلادية 
**25 فَاعْلَمْ وَافْهَمْ أَنَّهُ مِنْ خُرُوجِ الأَمْرِ لِتَجْدِيدِ أُورُشَلِيمَ وَبِنَائِهَا إِلَى الْمَسِيحِ الرَّئِيسِ سَبْعَةُ أَسَابِيعَ وَاثْنَانِ وَسِتُّونَ أُسْبُوعًا، يَعُودُ وَيُبْنَى سُوقٌ وَخَلِيجٌ فِي ضِيقِ الأَزْمِنَةِ.*
*26 وَبَعْدَ اثْنَيْنِ وَسِتِّينَ أُسْبُوعًا يُقْطَعُ الْمَسِيحُ وَلَيْسَ لَهُ، وَشَعْبُ رَئِيسٍ آتٍ يُخْرِبُ الْمَدِينَةَ وَالْقُدْسَ، وَانْتِهَاؤُهُ بِغَمَارَةٍ، وَإِلَى النِّهَايَةِ حَرْبٌ وَخِرَبٌ قُضِيَ بِهَا.*
*27 وَيُثَبِّتُ عَهْدًا مَعَ كَثِيرِينَ فِي أُسْبُوعٍ وَاحِدٍ، وَفِي وَسَطِ الأُسْبُوعِ يُبَطِّلُ الذَّبِيحَةَ وَالتَّقْدِمَةَ، وَعَلَى جَنَاحِ الأَرْجَاسِ مُخَرَّبٌ حَتَّى يَتِمَّ وَيُصَبَّ الْمَقْضِيُّ عَلَى الْمُخَرِّبِ».*
*النقطة الاهم انه بمجئ قدوس القديسين ستختم اقوال الرؤيا والنبوة ويؤتى بالبر الابدى 
**سَبْعُونَ أُسْبُوعًا قُضِيَتْ عَلَى شَعْبِكَ وَعَلَى مَدِينَتِكَ الْمُقَدَّسَةِ لِتَكْمِيلِ الْمَعْصِيَةِ وَتَتْمِيمِ الْخَطَايَا، وَلِكَفَّارَةِ الإِثْمِ، وَلِيُؤْتَى بِالْبِرِّ الأَبَدِيِّ، وَلِخَتْمِ الرُّؤْيَا وَالنُّبُوَّةِ، وَلِمَسْحِ قُدُّوسِ الْقُدُّوسِينَ.*
*يعنى دانيال نفسه بيكذبك وبيقولك انه بمجئ المسيا ستختم اقوال الرؤيا والنبوة الى هنا لم ينتهى الكلام*
*تعالى بقة نشوف التدليس والعته اللى سيادتك بتقوله*
*1 فِي السَّنَةِ الأُولَى لِبَيْلْشَاصَّرَ مَلِكِ بَابِلَ، رَأَى دَانِيآلُ حُلْمًا وَرُؤَى رَأْسِهِ عَلَى فِرَاشِهِ. حِينَئِذٍ كَتَبَ الْحُلْمَ وَأَخْبَرَ بِرَأْسِ الْكَلاَمِ.*
*2 أَجَابَ دَانِيآلُ وَقَالَ: «كُنْتُ أَرَى فِي رُؤْيَايَ لَيْلاً وَإِذَا بِأَرْبَعِ رِيَاحِ السَّمَاءِ هَجَمَتْ عَلَى الْبَحْرِ الْكَبِيرِ.*
*3 وَصَعِدَ مِنَ الْبَحْرِ أَرْبَعَةُ حَيَوَانَاتٍ عَظِيمَةٍ، هذَا مُخَالِفٌ ذَاكَ.*
*4 الأَوَّلُ كَالأَسَدِ وَلَهُ جَنَاحَا نَسْرٍ. وَكُنْتُ أَنْظُرُ حَتَّى انْتَتَفَ جَنَاحَاهُ وَانْتَصَبَ عَنِ الأَرْضِ، وَأُوقِفَ عَلَى رِجْلَيْنِ كَإِنْسَانٍ، وَأُعْطِيَ قَلْبَ إِنْسَانٍ.*
*5 وَإِذَا بِحَيَوَانٍ آخَرَ ثَانٍ شَبِيهٍ بِالدُّبِّ، فَارْتَفَعَ عَلَى جَنْبٍ وَاحِدٍ وَفِي فَمِهِ ثَلاَثُ أَضْلُعٍ بَيْنَ أَسْنَانِهِ، فَقَالُوا لَهُ هكَذَا: قُمْ كُلْ لَحْمًا كَثِيرًا.*
*6 وَبَعْدَ هذَا كُنْتُ أَرَى وَإِذَا بِآخَرَ مِثْلِ النَّمِرِ وَلَهُ عَلَى ظَهْرِهِ أَرْبَعَةُ أَجْنِحَةِ طَائِرٍ. وَكَانَ لِلْحَيَوَانِ أَرْبَعَةُ رُؤُوسٍ، وَأُعْطِيَ سُلْطَانًا.*
*7 بَعْدَ هذَا كُنْتُ أَرَى فِي رُؤَى اللَّيْلِ وَإِذَا بِحَيَوَانٍ رَابعٍ هَائِل وَقَوِيٍّ وَشَدِيدٍ جِدًّا، وَلَهُ أَسْنَانٌ مِنْ حَدِيدٍ كَبِيرَةٌ. أَكَلَ وَسَحَقَ وَدَاسَ الْبَاقِيَ بِرِجْلَيْهِ. وَكَانَ مُخَالِفًا لِكُلِّ الْحَيَوَانَاتِ الَّذِينَ قَبْلَهُ، وَلَهُ عَشَرَةُ قُرُونٍ.*
*8 كُنْتُ مُتَأَمِّلاً بِالْقُرُونِ، وَإِذَا بِقَرْنٍ آخَرَ صَغِيرٍ طَلَعَ بَيْنَهَا، وَقُلِعَتْ ثَلاَثَةٌ مِنَ الْقُرُونِ الأُولَى مِنْ قُدَّامِهِ، وَإِذَا بِعُيُونٍ كَعُيُونِ الإِنْسَانِ فِي هذَا الْقَرْنِ، وَفَمٍ مُتَكَلِّمٍ بِعَظَائِمَ.*
*9 كُنْتُ أَرَى أَنَّهُ وُضِعَتْ عُرُوشٌ، وَجَلَسَ الْقَدِيمُ الأَيَّامِ. لِبَاسُهُ أَبْيَضُ كَالثَّلْجِ، وَشَعْرُ رَأْسِهِ كَالصُّوفِ النَّقِيِّ، وَعَرْشُهُ لَهِيبُ نَارٍ، وَبَكَرَاتُهُ نَارٌ مُتَّقِدَةٌ.*
*10 نَهْرُ نَارٍ جَرَى وَخَرَجَ مِنْ قُدَّامِهِ. أُلُوفُ أُلُوفٍ تَخْدِمُهُ، وَرَبَوَاتُ رَبَوَاتٍ وُقُوفٌ قُدَّامَهُ. فَجَلَسَ الدِّينُ، وَفُتِحَتِ الأَسْفَارُ.*
*11 كُنْتُ أَنْظُرُ حِينَئِذٍ مِنْ أَجْلِ صَوْتِ الْكَلِمَاتِ الْعَظِيمَةِ الَّتِي تَكَلَّمَ بِهَا الْقَرْنُ. كُنْتُ أَرَى إِلَى أَنْ قُتِلَ الْحَيَوَانُ وَهَلَكَ جِسْمُهُ وَدُفِعَ لِوَقِيدِ النَّارِ.*
*12 أَمَّا بَاقِي الْحَيَوَانَاتِ فَنُزِعَ عَنْهُمْ سُلْطَانُهُمْ، وَلكِنْ أُعْطُوا طُولَ حَيَاةٍ إِلَى زَمَانٍ وَوَقْتٍ.*
*13 «كُنْتُ أَرَى فِي رُؤَى اللَّيْلِ وَإِذَا مَعَ سُحُبِ السَّمَاءِ مِثْلُ ابْنِ إِنْسَانٍ أَتَى وَجَاءَ إِلَى الْقَدِيمِ الأَيَّامِ، فَقَرَّبُوهُ قُدَّامَهُ.*
*14 فَأُعْطِيَ سُلْطَانًا وَمَجْدًا وَمَلَكُوتًا لِتَتَعَبَّدَ لَهُ كُلُّ الشُّعُوبِ وَالأُمَمِ وَالأَلْسِنَةِ. سُلْطَانُهُ سُلْطَانٌ أَبَدِيٌّ مَا لَنْ يَزُولَ، وَمَلَكُوتُهُ مَا لاَ يَنْقَرِضُ.*
*15 «أَمَّا أَنَا دَانِيآلَ فَحَزِنَتْ رُوحِي فِي وَسَطِ جِسْمِي وَأَفْزَعَتْنِي رُؤَى رَأْسِي.*
*16 فَاقْتَرَبْتُ إِلَى وَاحِدٍ مِنَ الْوُقُوفِ وَطَلَبْتُ مِنْهُ الْحَقِيقَةَ فِي كُلِّ هذَا. فَأَخْبَرَنِي وَعَرَّفَنِي تَفْسِيرَ الأُمُورِ:*
*17 هؤُلاَءِ الْحَيَوَانَاتُ الْعَظِيمَةُ الَّتِي هِيَ أَرْبَعَةٌ هِيَ أَرْبَعَةُ مُلُوكٍ يَقُومُونَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ.*
*18 أَمَّا قِدِّيسُو الْعَلِيِّ فَيَأْخُذُونَ الْمَمْلَكَةَ وَيَمْتَلِكُونَ الْمَمْلَكَةَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ وَإِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ.*
*19 حِينَئِذٍ رُمْتُ الْحَقِيقَةَ مِنْ جِهَةِ الْحَيَوَانِ الرَّابعِ الَّذِي كَانَ مُخَالِفًا لِكُلِّهَا، وَهَائِلاً جِدًّا وَأَسْنَانُهُ مِنْ حَدِيدٍ وَأَظْفَارُهُ مِنْ نُحَاسٍ، وَقَدْ أَكَلَ وَسَحَقَ وَدَاسَ الْبَاقِيَ بِرِجْلَيْهِ،*
*20 وَعَنِ الْقُرُونِ الْعَشَرَةِ الَّتِي بِرَأْسِهِ، وَعَنِ الآخَرِ الَّذِي طَلَعَ فَسَقَطَتْ قُدَّامَهُ ثَلاَثَةٌ. وَهذَا الْقَرْنُ لَهُ عُيُونٌ وَفَمٌ مُتَكَلِّمٌ بِعَظَائِمَ وَمَنْظَرُهُ أَشَدُّ مِنْ رُفَقَائِهِ.*
*21 وَكُنْتُ أَنْظُرُ وَإِذَا هذَا الْقَرْنُ يُحَارِبُ الْقِدِّيسِينَ فَغَلَبَهُمْ،*
*22 حَتَّى جَاءَ الْقَدِيمُ الأَيَّامِ، وَأُعْطِيَ الدِّينُ لِقِدِّيسِيِ الْعَلِيِّ، وَبَلَغَ الْوَقْتُ، فَامْتَلَكَ الْقِدِّيسُونَ الْمَمْلَكَةَ.*
*23 «فَقَالَ هكَذَا: أَمَّا الْحَيَوَانُ الْرَّابعُ فَتَكُونُ مَمْلَكَةٌ رَابِعَةٌ عَلَى الأَرْضِ مُخَالِفَةٌ لِسَائِرِ الْمَمَالِكِ، فَتَأْكُلُ الأَرْضَ كُلَّهَا وَتَدُوسُهَا وَتَسْحَقُهَا.*
*24 وَالْقُرُونُ الْعَشَرَةُ مِنْ هذِهِ الْمَمْلَكَةِ هِيَ عَشَرَةُ مُلُوكٍ يَقُومُونَ، وَيَقُومُ بَعْدَهُمْ آخَرُ، وَهُوَ مُخَالِفٌ الأَوَّلِينَ، وَيُذِلُّ ثَلاَثَةَ مُلُوكٍ.*
*25 وَيَتَكَلَّمُ بِكَلاَمٍ ضِدَّ الْعَلِيِّ وَيُبْلِي قِدِّيسِي الْعَلِيِّ، وَيَظُنُّ أَنَّهُ يُغَيِّرُ الأَوْقَاتَ وَالسُّنَّةَ، وَيُسَلَّمُونَ لِيَدِهِ إِلَى زَمَانٍ وَأَزْمِنَةٍ وَنِصْفِ زَمَانٍ.*
*26 فَيَجْلِسُ الدِّينُ وَيَنْزِعُونَ عَنْهُ سُلْطَانَهُ لِيَفْنَوْا وَيَبِيدُوا إِلَى الْمُنْتَهَى.*
*27 وَالْمَمْلَكَةُ وَالسُّلْطَانُ وَعَظَمَةُ الْمَمْلَكَةِ تَحْتَ كُلِّ السَّمَاءِ تُعْطَى لِشَعْبِ قِدِّيسِي الْعَلِيِّ. مَلَكُوتُهُ مَلَكُوتٌ أَبَدِيٌّ، وَجَمِيعُ السَّلاَطِينِ إِيَّاهُ يَعْبُدُونَ وَيُطِيعُونَ.*
*28 إِلَى هُنَا نِهَايَةُ الأَمْرِ. أَمَّا أَنَا دَانِيآلَ، فَأَفْكَارِي أَفْزَعَتْنِي كَثِيرًا، وَتَغَيَّرَتْ عَلَيَّ هَيْئَتِي، وَحَفِظْتُ الأَمْرَ فِي قَلْبِي»*
*1-اولا الرؤيا تتكلم عن قديم الايام وهو الرب نفسه ووصفه نفس وصف المسيح الملك فى مكلوته شعره كالصوف النقى وعرشه لهيب نار
راجع سفر الرؤيا
**14 وَأَمَّا رَأْسُهُ وَشَعْرُهُ فَأَبْيَضَانِ كَالصُّوفِ الأَبْيَضِ كَالثَّلْجِ، وَعَيْنَاهُ كَلَهِيبِ نَارٍ*
*يعنى الكتاب نفسه بيقول انه الكلام عن المسيح قديم الايام نكمل*
*2-هو المعبود الذى تتعبد له جميع قبائل الارض وهو المخدوم من الربوات والالوف وله الحق فى فتح السفر ويفتك ختومه*
*راجع سفر الرؤيا لانطباق نفس الكلام على المسيح*
*وَنَظَرْتُ وَسَمِعْتُ صَوْتَ مَلاَئِكَةٍ كَثِيرِينَ حَوْلَ الْعَرْشِ وَالْحَيَوَانَاتِ وَالشُّيُوخِ، وَكَانَ عَدَدُهُمْ رَبَوَاتِ رَبَوَاتٍ وَأُلُوفَ أُلُوفٍ،*
*12 قَائِلِينَ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ: «مُسْتَحِقٌ هُوَ الْخَروُفُ الْمَذْبُوحُ أَنْ يَأْخُذَ الْقُدْرَةَ وَالْغِنَى وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالْقُوَّةَ وَالْكَرَامَةَ وَالْمَجْدَ وَالْبَرَكَةَ!»*

*9 وَهُمْ يَتَرَنَّمُونَ تَرْنِيمَةً جَدِيدَةً قَائِلِينَ: «مُسْتَحِقٌ أَنْتَ أَنْ تَأْخُذَ السِّفْرَ وَتَفْتَحَ خُتُومَهُ، لأَنَّكَ ذُبِحْتَ وَاشْتَرَيْتَنَا للهِ بِدَمِكَ مِنْ كُلِّ قَبِيلَةٍ وَلِسَانٍ وَشَعْبٍ وَأُمَّةٍ،*
*10 وَجَعَلْتَنَا لإِلهِنَا مُلُوكًا وَكَهَنَةً، فَسَنَمْلِكُ عَلَى الأَرْضِ».*
*تابعنى انا لم انتهى بعد*
*من هو العلى هو قديم الايام هو المسيح نفسه حسب ماورد فى دانيال*
*حَتَّى جَاءَ الْقَدِيمُ الأَيَّامِ، وَأُعْطِيَ الدِّينُ لِقِدِّيسِيِ الْعَلِيِّ، وَبَلَغَ الْوَقْتُ، فَامْتَلَكَ الْقِدِّيسُونَ الْمَمْلَكَةَ.*
*نفس الكلام ورد فى الانجيل على لسان المسيح*
*29 وَأَنَا أَجْعَلُ لَكُمْ كَمَا جَعَلَ لِي أَبِي مَلَكُوتًا،*
*30 لِتَأْكُلُوا وَتَشْرَبُوا عَلَى مَائِدَتِي فِي مَلَكُوتِي، وَتَجْلِسُوا عَلَى كَرَاسِيَّ تَدِينُونَ أَسْبَاطَ إِسْرَائِيلَ الاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ».*
*تابع معايا*
*الملكوت هو ملكوت ابدى فيه يسكن قديم الايام مع قديسيه *
*وَالْمَمْلَكَةُ وَالسُّلْطَانُ وَعَظَمَةُ الْمَمْلَكَةِ تَحْتَ كُلِّ السَّمَاءِ تُعْطَى لِشَعْبِ قِدِّيسِي الْعَلِيِّ. مَلَكُوتُهُ مَلَكُوتٌ أَبَدِيٌّ، وَجَمِيعُ السَّلاَطِينِ إِيَّاهُ يَعْبُدُونَ وَيُطِيعُونَ.*
*من نفس سفر دانيال
**2 اَلآيَاتُ وَالْعَجَائِبُ الَّتِي صَنَعَهَا مَعِي اللهُ الْعَلِيُّ، حَسُنَ عِنْدِي أَنْ أُخْبِرَ بِهَا.*
*3 آيَاتُهُ مَا أَعْظَمَهَا، وَعَجَائِبُهُ مَا أَقْوَاهَا! مَلَكُوتُهُ مَلَكُوتٌ أَبَدِيٌّ وَسُلْطَانُهُ إِلَى دَوْرٍ فَدَوْرٍ.*
*انا نطقت كلمة من تفسير الاباء كله من فكر الكتاب الواحد الرائع
اتفضل انت انقد كلامى بكلام يضاهيه 
الحق الحق اقول لك لو وقفت على راسك متعرفش تلاقى فى فكرك الاسلامى الساذج هذا الفكر الكتابى القويم*


----------



## apostle.paul (24 ديسمبر 2010)

> وتذكر أخى أن من لم يؤمن بالحق لخلاصة يؤمن بالباطل لوجوب لعنتة
> 
> فأرجو أن تفتح عقلك وقلبك لأن الجائزة عظيمة و العاقبة وخيمة
> 
> وفى النهاية شكرا لسعة صدرك أخى العزيز


*فتحت عقلى وقلبى ولاقيت طريق واحد للحياة فى مخلصى الصالح وفاديا الحبيب يسوع المسيح لان عقوبة الخطية موت والعقوبة وخيمة وللاسف طول مانت مزروع فى براثن الدجال والهه ستلقى بحتفك بعيدا عن الله ابديا 
مصيرك طول مانت بعيد عن الخلاص محفوظ 
**فَقُبِضَ عَلَى الْوَحْشِ وَالنَّبِيِّ الْكَذَّابِ مَعَهُ، الصَّانِعِ قُدَّامَهُ الآيَاتِ الَّتِي بِهَا أَضَلَّ الَّذِينَ قَبِلُوا سِمَةَ الْوَحْشِ وَالَّذِينَ سَجَدُوا لِصُورَتِهِ. وَطُرِحَ الاثْنَانِ حَيَّيْنِ إِلَى بُحَيْرَةِ النَّارِ الْمُتَّقِدَةِ بِالْكِبْرِيتِ.*
*وانا اتمنى من اعماقى ان تجد طريق خلاصك سريعا قبل ان تواجه عدل الله بنفسك
وان تغادر صلب ابيك ادم الساقط وترجع لابيك الابدى والهك الكلمة الازلى 
علشان تقدر تقف قدامه يوم الدين بلا لوم وبلا عيب بدل ان تستقبل دينونيتك الرهيبة بلا شفقة ورحمة لان يومها سيقول 
قد اغلق 
ربنا يرشدك زى مارشدنى وارشد الكثيرين وينقذك من ضلال مبين 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*طلب اخير من سعاتك انت ادعيت اننا بنفسر الكتاب على حسب اقوال ابائنا وانا تحديتك ان تاتى لنا من ايمانا ما يخالف صريح الكتاب
وعلى نفس المنوال اختار اى نص قرانى كان ما كان وقولى فيه اقوال مفسرين قد ايه 
من وقاع دراستى السريعة للاسلام سبب النزول غالبا ما يكون باكثر من رواية مختلفة التفسير ذاته قائم على قد يكون وقد يكون ومن الجائز وكل هذة الاقوال متضاربة وفى النهاية الجملة الشهيرة الله واعلم
اى مقارنة بين كتاب راقى يهتم بيه حتى المؤرخين لانه كتاب يستحق الاحترام
وبين كتاب قائم على اقوال وروايات متضاربة اشبه بتعويذات السحرة والمشعوذين كلام عقيم بلا معنى ولا هدف ولا ترتيب ولا رسالة واضحة
اتمنى انك تفكر سريعا علشان تنقذ نفسك المسكينة من هلاكها بعيدا عن الخرافات اللى زرعها الانبياء الكذبة فى عقول بسطاء اليوم اصبح من السهل انك تكتشف سذاجة اى فكر من خلال نقد عقلى وروحانى ان كان مقدسا

*


----------



## المهندي (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا لهذا البحث القيم و الجميل ....*

*بس عندي سؤالين ؟*
*مزمور 110:1 *
*قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: «اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئًا لِقَدَمَيْكَ».*

*هل يمكن ان تترجم الي ---->*

*قال الرب لسيدي : «اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئًا لِقَدَمَيْكَ».*

*و ما الفرق بين الترجمتين ( الرب لربي او الرب لسيدي )*

*ثاني سؤال : *

*ما الفرق بين الجلوس عن يمين الله او الجلوس عن يسار الله ؟*

*تحياتي




*


----------



## apostle.paul (25 ديسمبر 2010)

> *هل يمكن ان تترجم الي ---->*
> 
> *قال الرب لسيدي : «اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئًا لِقَدَمَيْكَ».*


*لقب السيد ايضا لقب الوهى يطلق على السيد الاله لان سيادته مطلقة
السيادة والربوبية مترادفتين
ادوناى الوهيم تترجم السيد الاله او الرب الاله 
سواء ذاك او تلك فالترجمة تتدل على السايدة او الربوبية الالهية لانها جاءت بصيغة مطلقة
مثال
**يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ، قُلْ لِرَئِيسِ صُورَ: هكَذَا قَالَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ: مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّهُ قَدِ ارْتَفَعَ قَلْبُكَ وَقُلْتَ: أَنَا إِلهٌ. فِي مَجْلِسِ الآلِهَةِ أَجْلِسُ فِي قَلْبِ الْبِحَارِ. وَأَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ لاَ إِلهٌ، وَإِنْ جَعَلْتَ قَلْبَكَ كَقَلْبِ الآلِهَةِ!*
*وجاءت فى العبرى ادوناى يهوه وادوناى ترجمت ل السيد*
*בֶּן־אָדָם אֱמֹר לִנְגִיד צֹר כֹּה־אָמַר אֲדֹנָי יְהֹוִה יַעַן גָּבַהּ לִבְּךָ וַתֹּאמֶר אֵל אָנִי מֹושַׁב אֱלֹהִים יָשַׁבְתִּי בְּלֵב יַמִּים וְאַתָּה אָדָם וְלֹא־אֵל וַתִּתֵּן לִבְּךָ כְּלֵב אֱלֹהִים׃*
*وهتلاقى المقابل لها نفس المقابل للمزمور 110 فى الترجمة الانلجيزية
Son of man, say unto the prince of Tyre, Thus saith the Lord Jehovah: Because thy heart is lifted up, and thou hast said, I am a god, I sit in the seat of God, in the midst of the seas; yet thou art man, and not God, though thou didst set thy heart as the heart of God;-*
*
*


> *و ما الفرق بين الترجمتين ( الرب لربي او الرب لسيدي )*


*هرد عليك بمعاجم اللغة العربية
فى لسان العرب ورد الاتى
** والسَّيِّدُ يطلق على الرب والمالك والشريف والفاضل والكريم والحليم ومُحْتَمِل أَذى قومه والزوج والرئيس والمقدَّم، وأَصله من سادَ يَسُودُ فهو سَيْوِد، فقلبت الواو ياءً لأَجل الياءِ الساكنة قبلها ثم أُدغمت.*
*السيادة المطلقة هى للرب الاله 
داود لم يكن عبدا لاحد من البشر لكى يخاطبه سيدى على نطاق السيادة البشرية
ولم يكن المسيا جاء للوجود الزمنى ليكى يخطابه داود بسيد بشرى قبل ان ياتى 
وسطان المسيا نابع من جلوسه فى عظمة ويمين يهوه سيادة وربوبية مطلقة
الاتنين مترادفتين السيد والرب
*


> *ما الفرق بين الجلوس عن يمين الله او الجلوس عن يسار الله ؟*


*الجلوس المكانى لا يوجد 
الله فى ملئ جوهره لا يوجد له شمالا ويمينا 
الجلوس المكانة لا يوجد مكانة اسمها الجلوس عن يسار الله
بل يوجد اليمين واليمين تتدل على العظمة والقوة ومساوة فى المكانة
والوحيد المستحق ان يجلس عن يمين يهوه وعظمته هو المسيا الرب 
يوم الدينونة قيل عن الخراف والجداء انهم سيقفون امام الديان عن يساره وعن يمينه 
الوقوف يوم الدينونة عن يسار ويمين المسيح مدلوله اخر يدل على الوارثين الحياة يمينا والهالكين يسارا 
  الوقوف على اليسار يدل على الهلاك والرفض 
على سبيل المثال من الكتاب المقدس عن استخدام كلمة اليمين عن الملك فى سفر يشوع بن سيراخ
**لا تثق بعدوك ابدا فان خبثه كصدا النحاس*
*11 وان كان متواضعا يمشي مطرقا فتنبه لنفسك وتحرز منه فانك تكون معه كمن جلا مراة وستعلم ان نقاءها من الصدا لا يدوم*
*12 لا تجعله قريبا منك لئلا يقلبك ويقيم في مكانك لا تجلسه عن يمينك لئلا يطمع في كرسيك واخيرا تفهم كلامي وتنخس باقوالي*

*وايضا اليمين تتدل على القوة الالهية* *والملك الالهى*
*3 لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ بِسَيْفِهِمِ امْتَلَكُوا الأَرْضَ، وَلاَ ذِرَاعُهُمْ خَلَّصَتْهُمْ، لكِنْ يَمِينُكَ وَذِرَاعُكَ وَنُورُ وَجْهِكَ، لأَنَّكَ رَضِيتَ عَنْهُمْ.*
*4 أَنْتَ هُوَ مَلِكِي يَا اَللهُ، فَأْمُرْ بِخَلاَصِ يَعْقُوبَ.
اما الوقوف عن اليساريوم الدنيونة يشير للرفض والهلاك*


----------



## المهندي (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*اذا نعلم من مشاركه شمس الحق انه يمكن ترجمه النص الي :*

*قال الرب لسيدي او قال الرب لربي حيث ان كلاهما يشير الي الربوبيه و حيث ان داود ليس عبدا لي احد من البشر فلا داعي ان يقول سيدي لاحد من البشر *

*اذا كلمه ربي او سيدي استخدمت لي الاشاره لي الرب المعبود المستحق للعباده ...*

*في السؤال الثاني قلت ان الوقوف عن يسار الله يعني الهلاك و الرفض *

*اذا يسار الله يشير الي الهلاك و الرفض شكرا لك*


----------



## المهندي (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*فلماذا يعترض اخوتي المسلمون علي اعتبار هذا ليس دليل الوهيه ...*

*هل هو مجرد عناد ام حقيقه ثابته ؟*


----------



## المهندي (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*سيوضح لنا مولكا مولكان الحقيقه اكثر و اكثر ....*

*في انتظار مشاركتك القيمه*


----------



## apostle.paul (25 ديسمبر 2010)

> *اذا نعلم من مشاركه شمس الحق انه يمكن ترجمه النص الي :*
> 
> *قال الرب لسيدي او قال الرب لربي حيث ان كلاهما يشير الي الربوبيه و حيث ان داود ليس عبدا لي احد من البشر فلا داعي ان يقول سيدي لاحد من البشر *
> 
> ...


*مش بس كدا ان داود مش عبد لاحد من البشر بل والمسيا زمنيا لم يكن موجودا على الارض 
فى حين ان داود يخاطبه بربى ماهو رب داود الذى يخاطبه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*هل داود يعبد غير يهوه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*ثانى نقطة محتاجة تصحيح  الوقوف عن اليسار خاص  بيوم الدينونة والوقوف امام المسيح الديانالجالس عن يمين العظمة يشير لهلاكم ورفضهم
لكن الله فى ملئ جوهره لا يوجد له شمالا ويمينا 
*


----------



## المهندي (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*هل هناك امثله اخري من العهد القديم أستخدمت فيها كلمه ربي لي الاشاره عن يسوع المسيح غير المزمور 110:1 *

*محل البحث*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (25 ديسمبر 2010)

الأمثلة عديدة ، وفى العهدين معاً
فمثلاً فى حزقيال 1: 26 -- 2: 4 ، نجد : على شبه العرش شبه كمنظر إنسان (إشارة للمسيح الله المتجسد الملقب بإبن الإنسان ) .....هذا منظر شبه مجد الرب ...فتقول لهم هكذا قال السيد الرب .....

++++
وفى العهد الجديد : فقال له توما : ربى وإلهى يو20: 28 
والأمثلة من العهدين كثيرة ، وبالأكثر فى العهد القديم


----------



## المهندي (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*طيب منين جاب اخوتي المسليمن هذه الفكره ....*

*بأن المقصود بربي الثانيه  شخص بشري عادي و ليس الها او اقنوما*


----------



## المهندي (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه بقوه ..*

*هل هذه الصيغه ( يهوه ل أدوني ) استخدمت في اي اصحاح اخر في العهد القديم ؟*

*الاجابه هي نعم !! *

*استخدمت هذه الصيغه في اكثر من اصحاح *

*هل تلك الشواهد الاخري التي استخدمت فيها ادوني لي الاشاره الي الربوبيه الالهيه ؟*

*الاجابه هي لا!!*

*بل استخدمت لي الاشاره الي اشخاص عاديين و الاغرب انها لم تستخد قط لي الاشاره الي الربوبيه ابدا ...*

*لذلك سأقارن بين مزمور 110:1 و الشواهد الاخري ...*

*مزمور 110:1 *
* قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي، حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئًا لِقَدَمَيْكَ*

*לְדָוִד, מִזְמוֹר:
נְאֻם (יְהוָה לַאדֹנִי)--שֵׁב לִימִינִי;    עַד-אָשִׁית אֹיְבֶיךָ, הֲדֹם לְרַגְלֶיךָ*


*صموئيل الثاني 4:8*

*واتيا براس ايشبوشث الى داود الى حبرون وقالا للملك هوذا راس ايشبوشث بن شاول عدوك الذي كان يطلب نفسك.وقد اعطى الرب لسيدي الملك انتقاما في هذا اليوم من شاول ومن نسله*

*וַיָּבִאוּ אֶת-רֹאשׁ אִישׁ-בֹּשֶׁת אֶל-דָּוִד, חֶבְרוֹן, וַיֹּאמְרוּ אֶל-הַמֶּלֶךְ, הִנֵּה-רֹאשׁ אִישׁ-בֹּשֶׁת בֶּן-שָׁאוּל אֹיִבְךָ אֲשֶׁר בִּקֵּשׁ אֶת-נַפְשֶׁךָ; וַיִּתֵּן (יְהוָה לַאדֹנִי) הַמֶּלֶךְ נְקָמוֹת, הַיּוֹם הַזֶּה, מִשָּׁאוּל, וּמִזַּרְעוֹ.*

*من المقصود بسيدي ( ربي) في صموئيل الثاني 4:8*

*صموئيل الاول 25:30*

*ويكون عندما يصنع الرب لسيدي حسب كل ما تكلم به من الخير من اجلك ويقيمك رئيسا على اسرائيل*

*וְהָיָה, כִּי-יַעֲשֶׂה (יְהוָה לַאדֹנִי), כְּכֹל אֲשֶׁר-דִּבֶּר אֶת-הַטּוֹבָה, עָלֶיךָ--וְצִוְּךָ לְנָגִיד, עַל-יִשְׂרָאֵל*


*ستلاحظ ان كلا من الشاهدين الاخرين استخدما نفس الصيغه (יְהוָה לַאדֹנִי) لكن ولا واحد من الشاهدين استخدما الصيغه لي الاشاره الي الاقانيم او الله - لا اتحدث عن كلمه يهوه بل اتكلم عن ادوني - *

*و ستلاحظ ان الترجمه استخدمت كلمه سيدي بدلا من ربي ؟*

*هناك شواهد اخري استخدمت نفس الصيغه (יְהוָה לַאדֹנִי) ولا واحد من هذه الشواهد استخدمت لي الاشاره الي الربوبيه ابدا ...*

*و ليس هذا فحسب بل الاغرب ان صيغه ادوني بهذا الشكل אדֹנִי استخدمت لي الاشاره لي البشر دون الله اي لم تستخدم للدلاله علي الذات الالهيه ابدا ...*

*و دليلي علي ذلك انه لا يستطيع اي مسيحي ان يأتي بشاهد واحد استخدمت فيه هذه الصيغه אדֹנִי لي الاشاره الي الله *

*فهل من شاهد واحد يثبت ان אדֹנִי استخدمت لي الاشاره للذات الالهيه ؟؟*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*welcome back يا مهندى باشا .*
*بتغيب علينا ليه يا عمنا ؟ *



> *بل استخدمت لي الاشاره الي اشخاص عاديين و الاغرب انها لم تستخد قط لي الاشاره الي الربوبيه ابدا ...*
> *فهل من شاهد واحد يثبت ان אדֹנִי استخدمت لي الاشاره للذات الالهيه ؟؟ *



*هل انت متأكد انها لم تذكر للدلالة على الربوبية !!؟؟*

*اخطأت يا عزيزى .. تحب كام شاهد !!؟؟*

*نبدأ بمثال واحد على مصطلح السيد الرب ( ادوناى يهوه )*

*(Gen 15:2) *فَقَالَ أَبْرَامُ: «أَيُّهَا السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ، مَاذَا تُعْطِينِي وَأَنَا مَاضٍ عَقِيمًا، وَمَالِكُ بَيْتِي هُوَ أَلِيعَازَرُ الدِّمَشْقِيُّ؟» 

וַיֹּאמֶר אַבְרָם אֲדֹנָי יהוה מַה־תִּתֶּן־לִי וְאָנֹכִי הוֹלֵךְ עֲרִירִי וּבֶן־מֶשֶׁק בֵּיתִי הוּא דַּמֶּשֶׂק אֱלִיעֶזֶר׃

*ابراهيم النبى وهو يكلم الرب الظاهر .*
*(Gen 18:26) *فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ: «إِنْ وَجَدْتُ فِي سَدُومَ خَمْسِينَ بَارًّا فِي الْمَدِينَةِ، فَإِنِّي أَصْفَحُ عَنِ الْمَكَانِ كُلِّهِ مِنْ أَجْلِهِمْ». 
*(Gen 18:27) *فَأَجَابَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ وَقَالَ: «إِنِّي قَدْ شَرَعْتُ أُكَلِّمُ الْمَوْلَى وَأَنَا تُرَابٌ وَرَمَادٌ. 
*(Gen 18:28) *رُبَّمَا نَقَصَ الْخَمْسُونَ بَارًّا خَمْسَةً. أَتُهْلِكُ كُلَّ الْمَدِينَةِ بِالْخَمْسَةِ؟» فَقَالَ: «لاَ أُهْلِكُ إِنْ وَجَدْتُ هُنَاكَ خَمْسَةً وَأَرْبَعِينَ». 
*(Gen 18:29) *فَعَادَ يُكَلِّمُهُ أَيْضًا وَقَالَ: «عَسَى أَنْ يُوجَدَ هُنَاكَ أَرْبَعُونَ». فَقَالَ: «لاَ أَفْعَلُ مِنْ أَجْلِ الأَرْبَعِينَ». 
*(Gen 18:30) *فَقَالَ: «لاَ يَسْخَطِ الْمَوْلَى فَأَتَكَلَّمَ. عَسَى أَنْ يُوجَدَ هُنَاكَ ثَلاَثُونَ». فَقَالَ: «لاَ أَفْعَلُ إِنْ وَجَدْتُ هُنَاكَ ثَلاَثِينَ». 


*26 וַיֹּאמֶר יהוה אִם־אֶמְצָא בִסְדֹם חֲמִשִּׁים צַדִּיקִם בְּתוֹךְ הָעִיר וְנָשָׂאתִי לְכָל־הַמָּקוֹם בַּעֲבוּרָם׃*
*27 וַיַּעַן אַבְרָהָם וַיֹּאמַר הִנֵּה־נָא הוֹאַלְתִּי לְדַבֵּר אֶל־אֲדֹנָי וְאָנֹכִי עָפָר וָאֵפֶר׃*
*28 אוּלַי יַחְסְרוּן חֲמִשִּׁים הַצַּדִּיקִם חֲמִשָּׁה הֲתַשְׁחִית בַּחֲמִשָּׁה אֶת־כָּל־הָעִיר וַיֹּאמֶר לֹא אַשְׁחִית אִם־אֶמְצָא שָׁם אַרְבָּעִים וַחֲמִשָּׁה׃*
*29 וַיֹּסֶף עוֹד לְדַבֵּר אֵלָיו וַיֹּאמַר אוּלַי יִמָּצְאוּן שָׁם אַרְבָּעִים וַיֹּאמֶר לֹא אֶעֱשֶׂה בַּעֲבוּר הָאַרְבָּעִים׃*
*30 וַיֹּאמֶר אַל־נָא יִחַר לַאדֹנָי וַאֲדַבֵּרָה אוּלַי יִמָּצְאוּן שָׁם שְׁלֹשִׁים וַיֹּאמֶר לֹא אֶעֱשֶׂה אִם־אֶמְצָא שָׁם שְׁלֹשִׁים׃*

*عايز كمان ..!!؟؟*
*طيب*
*بص رؤيا اشعياء النبى*

*(Isa 6:1) *فِي سَنَةِ وَفَاةِ عُزِّيَّا الْمَلِكِ، رَأَيْتُ السَّيِّدَ جَالِسًا عَلَى كُرْسِيٍّ عَال وَمُرْتَفِعٍ، وَأَذْيَالُهُ تَمْلأُ الْهَيْكَلَ. 
*(Isa 6:2)*السَّرَافِيمُ وَاقِفُونَ فَوْقَهُ، لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ سِتَّةُ أَجْنِحَةٍ، بِاثْنَيْنِ يُغَطِّي وَجْهَهُ، وَبِاثْنَيْنِ يُغَطِّي رِجْلَيْهِ، وَبَاثْنَيْنِ يَطِيرُ. 
*(Isa 6:3) *وَهذَا نَادَى ذَاكَ وَقَالَ: «قُدُّوسٌ، قُدُّوسٌ، قُدُّوسٌ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ. مَجْدُهُ مِلْءُ كُلِّ الأَرْضِ». 

בִּשְׁנַת־מוֹת הַמֶּלֶךְ עֻזִּיָּהוּ וָאֶרְאֶה אֶת־אֲדֹנָי יֹשֵׁב עַל־כִּסֵּא רָם וְנִשָּׂא וְשׁוּלָיו מְלֵאִים אֶת־הַהֵיכָל׃
2 שְׂרָפִים עֹמְדִים מִמַּעַל לוֹ שֵׁשׁ כְּנָפַיִם שֵׁשׁ כְּנָפַיִם לְאֶחָד בִּשְׁתַּיִם יְכַסֶּה פָנָיו וּבִשְׁתַּיִם יְכַסֶּה רַגְלָיו וּבִשְׁתַּיִם יְעוֹפֵף׃​


3 וְקָרָא זֶה אֶל־זֶה וְאָמַר קָדוֹשׁ קָדוֹשׁ קָדוֹשׁ יהוה צְבָאוֹת מְלֹא כָל־הָאָרֶץ כְּבוֹדוֹ׃

اذن .. ​
1- رأينا مصطلح السيد الرب ..
2- هناك مصطلح السيد فقط وهو المقصود به الرب .. ( وليس كما قلت عزيزى )

هل تعرف ما هو اشد من هذا وذاك ....


عمرك سمعت رباى يهودى يقرأ العهد القديم !!؟؟ 
اعتقد لا .

هتسمعهم بدل ما يقولوا ( يهوه الوهيم ) .. بيقولوا ( ادوناى الوهيم ) .


لانهم يخشون من نطق اسم ( يهوه ) ويحترموه جدا .. ويستبدلوه بكلمة ادوناى( السيد ) ..


هل رأيت خطأك الان ؟
اذن فالفيصل بنا هو نص المزمور 110 .​
ممكن تعرضهلنا كامل لو سمحت .. لابدأ فى عرض الادلة . ( ستتفاجأ عزيزى )​


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*المهندي ظريف جداً فبعدما هرب من موضوعين جاء ليدلس علينا في موضوع ثالث ولكن على من ؟!

نأتي الى الأمثلة ..
*


> *صموئيل الثاني 4:8*
> 
> *واتيا براس ايشبوشث الى داود الى حبرون وقالا للملك هوذا راس ايشبوشث بن شاول عدوك الذي كان يطلب نفسك.وقد اعطى الرب لسيدي الملك انتقاما في هذا اليوم من شاول ومن نسله*
> 
> *וַיָּבִאוּ אֶת-רֹאשׁ אִישׁ-בֹּשֶׁת  אֶל-דָּוִד, חֶבְרוֹן, וַיֹּאמְרוּ אֶל-הַמֶּלֶךְ, הִנֵּה-רֹאשׁ  אִישׁ-בֹּשֶׁת בֶּן-שָׁאוּל אֹיִבְךָ אֲשֶׁר בִּקֵּשׁ אֶת-נַפְשֶׁךָ;  וַיִּתֵּן (יְהוָה לַאדֹנִי) הַמֶּלֶךְ נְקָמוֹת, הַיּוֹם הַזֶּה, מִשָּׁאוּל, וּמִזַּרְעוֹ.*



*والآن خطأ بسيط ( أو تدليس ) وقت فيه للأسف ..
ولكي أريك إياه بنفسك سأسألك في الآيات التي أتيت بها لنبين للكل ولك اولا مدى علم المسلم بالكتاب المقدس ..
*​



*من المتكلم هنا ؟ من الذي قال " هوذا راس ايشبوشث بن شاول عدوك الذي كان يطلب نفسك.وقد اعطى الرب لسيدي الملك انتقاما في هذا اليوم من شاول ومن نسله "** ؟؟*
*هل هنا جاءت كلمة " الرب ليسدي " فقط ؟!*

*والمثال الثاني نفس الأسئلة التي سأسألها لك :*




> *ويكون عندما يصنع الرب لسيدي حسب كل ما تكلم به من الخير من اجلك ويقيمك رئيسا على اسرائيل*
> 
> *וְהָיָה, כִּי-יַעֲשֶׂה (יְהוָה לַאדֹנִי), כְּכֹל אֲשֶׁר-דִּבֶּר אֶת-הַטּוֹבָה, עָלֶיךָ--וְצִוְּךָ לְנָגִיד, עַל-יִשְׂרָאֵל*





*من المتكلم هنا ؟ من الذي قال " **ويكون عندما يصنع الرب لسيدي حسب كل ما تكلم به من الخير من اجلك ويقيمك رئيسا على اسرائيل** "** ؟؟*
*هل هنا جاءت كلمة " الرب ليسدي " بدون تعريف من هو السيد من بداية الأصحاح ؟!*



> *ستلاحظ ان كلا من الشاهدين الاخرين استخدما نفس الصيغه (יְהוָה לַאדֹנִי) لكن ولا واحد من الشاهدين استخدما الصيغه لي الاشاره الي الاقانيم او الله - لا اتحدث عن كلمه يهوه بل اتكلم عن ادوني - *



*هذا لأنك لا تعرف اصلا كيف تدرس الكتاب !! فلا علينا إن كنت لم تتعلم ..*



> *هناك شواهد اخري استخدمت نفس الصيغه (יְהוָה לַאדֹנִי) ولا واحد من هذه الشواهد استخدمت لي الاشاره الي الربوبيه ابدا ...*



*وماذا تنتظر ؟ تعالى بها لنريك العجب العجاب ..*


*وبالرغم من هذا فإن جملتك هذه مردود عليك من القواميس ! والسبب في النهاية سأخبرك به لانك لست مطلعاً ..*



> *و دليلي علي ذلك انه لا يستطيع اي مسيحي ان يأتي بشاهد واحد استخدمت فيه هذه الصيغه אדֹנִי لي الاشاره الي الله *



*كيف وقد أتينا فعلاً قبل أن تطلب ؟*



> *فهل من شاهد واحد يثبت ان אדֹנִי استخدمت لي الاشاره للذات الالهيه ؟؟*


*اتينا به فعلا ولم تنقده بل حوالت بكلام هذا مستواه ان تتملص منه ( كما عادتك دائما في كل مواضيع تقريبا في المنتدى ) ؟!*

*أم نسيت مواضيعك ؟*​


----------



## apostle.paul (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*اخى المهندى اراك مدلسا صغيرا ستهرس تحت الاقدام حالا فانتظرنى لاحنطك زى محنط اخواتك وارميك فى المقبرة الاسلامية كالعادة
*


> *هل هذه الصيغه ( يهوه ل أدوني ) استخدمت في اي اصحاح اخر في العهد القديم ؟*
> 
> *الاجابه هي نعم !! *


*اتفضل قولى اين قال يهوه لاى شخص كان ماكان اجلس عن يمينى حتى اضع اعدائك موطئا لقدميك ولك منذ طل الفجر حداثتك وكهنوته كهنوت ابدى على رتبة ملكى صادق
لو لاقيت ابقى قولى
*


> *هل تلك الشواهد الاخري التي استخدمت فيها ادوني لي الاشاره الي الربوبيه الالهيه ؟*
> 
> *الاجابه هي لا!!*
> 
> *بل استخدمت لي الاشاره الي اشخاص عاديين و الاغرب انها لم تستخد قط لي الاشاره الي الربوبيه ابدا ...*


*جاهل صغنون زى الجهلة اصحابك عد معايا كام مرة استخدم فيها ادونى للتعبري عن الربوبية الالهية
الكلام دا تقولوله لبعضكم هنا انت تحت ايدين مسيحين*
*مثال واحد يكفى لهدم الاعتراض الساذج لكن انا هلقنك درسا قاسيا بدل النصب والعته الاسلامى الحاد*
*فى نفس سفر المزامير استخدمت ادون للتعبير عن الرب الاله*
*سفر المزامير نفسه ا مرسى
ايوة يا مرسى سفر المزامير نفسه*
*أَيَّتُهَا الأَرْضُ تَزَلْزَلِي مِنْ قُدَّامِ **الرَّبِّ** مِنْ قُدَّامِ إِلَهِ يَعْقُوبَ**!*
*كلمة الرب هنا وردت ايه يا مهندى يا مسلم
وردت ادون*
*מִלִּפְנֵי אָדֹון חוּלִי אָרֶץ מִלִּפְנֵי אֱלֹוהַּ יַעֲקֹב׃*
*لو ملكش فى العبرى افتح الرابط دا واقرا قدام كلمة الرب هتلاقى المقابل العبرى لها ادون*
*http://biblos.com/psalms/114-7.htm*
*ناخد مثال كمان علشان نعلم الجلاء وبرضة من سفر المزامير*
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT]*احْمَدُوا **رَبَّ الأَرْبَابِ** لأَنَّ إِلَى الأَبَدِ رَحْمَتَهُ**. *
*جت رب الارباب فى العبرى لادونى هادونيم
راجع يا حبيبى الصغنون من هنا
**http://biblos.com/psalms/136-3.htm*
*نكمل
سفر المزامير ايضا
**عَظِيمٌ هُوَ **رَبُّنَا** وَعَظِيمُ الْقُوَّةِ**. **لِفَهْمِهِ لاَ إِحْصَاءَ**. *
*فى العبرى ادون*
*راجع من هنا*
*http://biblos.com/psalms/147-5.htm*



> *و دليلي علي ذلك انه لا يستطيع اي مسيحي ان يأتي بشاهد واحد استخدمت فيه هذه الصيغه אדֹנִי لي الاشاره الي الله *
> 
> *فهل من شاهد واحد يثبت ان אדֹנִי استخدمت لي الاشاره للذات الالهيه ؟؟*


*متتكلمش يا جاهل بكلام عقيم واهبل علشان الناس متتضحكش عليك خد بقة الشواهد دى اتسلى فيها كلها عن الرب وكلها ذكر فيها ادون للتعبير عن الذات الالهية*
*نح **10: 29*
*مزامير * 
*8: 1*
*9: 8*
*97: 5*
*135: 5*
*اشعياء * 
*Isa_1:24*
*, Isa_3:1,*
*Isa_10:16, * 
*Isa_10:33,*
*Isa_19:4*
*ارمياء*
*Jer_22:18*
*, Jer_34:5, * 
*Jer_37:20*
*هديك مثال كمان من خارج سفر المزامير*
*سفر التثنية
*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]  [/FONT]*لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكُمْ هُوَ إِلهُ الآلِهَةِ وَرَبُّ الأَرْبَابِ الإِلهُ العَظِيمُ الجَبَّارُ المَهِيبُ الذِي لا يَأْخُذُ بِالوُجُوهِ وَلا يَقْبَلُ رَشْوَةً *
*رب الارباب جت بالعبرى ادوناى هادونيم(جموع ادون)*
*راجع من هنا*
*http://biblos.com/deuteronomy/10-17.htm*
*سفر اشعياء
**لذلك يقول السيد رب الجنود عزيز اسرائيل آه اني استريح من خصمائي وانتقم من اعدائي.*
*جاءت ادون راجع من هنا*
*http://biblos.com/isaiah/1-24.htm*​​​


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*ادخل يا مهندي اون لاين بدل ما انت واقف برا كدة كزائر ، لا تخف
*


----------



## المهندي (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*اولا الرد علي مشاركه ابن الملك ...*

*اولا سنلاحظ عدم قيام ابن الملك بأحضار الشاهد الذي استخدم في صيغه  אדֹנִי التي تحدثت عنها **و تنطق ادوني *

*بل احضر صيغه اخري وهي ادوناي التي لم تذكر في مزمور 110:1*
*و تكتب هكذا *
*אֲדֹנָי - אדֹנָי *

*ما الفرق او ما الذي يحدث ؟*

*الذي حدث انه احضر صيغه اخري تختلف عن الصيغه الي سألت انا عنها *

*و لننظر سويه تبدل التشكيل ....*

*مقارنه بين كلمه ادوناي التي احضرها شمس الحق אדֹנָי **و الكلمه التي طلبتها **אדֹנִי*

*و سألون الاختلاف باللون الاحمر *
*אדֹנָי (ابن الملك)---- אדֹנִי(المهندي)*

*الصيغه الموجوده في المزمور 110:1 هي صيغه المهندي אדֹנִי و ليست صيغه ابن الملك אדֹנָי *

*وبذلك كل ادله ابن الملك لم تجب علي سؤال اين جاءت هذه الصيغه אדֹנִי للدلاله علي الربوبيه *

** ستلاحظ ان كل الشواهد التي احضرتها اوجدت نفس الصيغه المستخدمه في المزمور 110:1 بالضبط 100% *

*اذا بما ان الشرط لم يتحقق في ادله ابن الملك التي احضرها سيبقي السؤال قائما وهي احضار شاهد واحد فقط لا غير استخدمت فيه هذه الصيغه אדֹנִי*


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*مزهل حقاً ، سترى العجب العجاب ،
هل هذه كل ادلتك في نقد دليل إبن الملك !؟

طيب نسألك عشان نشوفك اتعلمت عبري أم مازلت تحاول ، ما الفرق بين " אדֹנָי " و بين " אדֹנִי " ؟!*

*طبعا من القواميس المعتمدة  !*


----------



## المهندي (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*الان الرد علي مولكا مولكان ...*

*الرد علي مولكا سهل جدا ..*

*سأقول له اني لا اعرف من المتكلم ولا اعرف من هو المقصود بسيدي هنا ...*

*لذلك فليتفضل بأحضار تفاسير كلا من القمص انطونيوس فكري و القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي للشواهد التي احضرتها و من ثم يخبرنا من المتكلم و من المقصود بسيدي في الشاهدين ...*

*و سأضيف شاهدا ثالثا ايضا للتذكره .... لعل و عسي ...*

*وهو تكوين الاصحاح 32 العدد 4 *
וַיְצַו אֹתָם, לֵאמֹר, כֹּה תֹאמְרוּן, לַאדֹנִי לְעֵשָׂו:  כֹּה אָמַר, עַבְדְּךָ יַעֲקֹב, עִם-לָבָן גַּרְתִּי, וָאֵחַר עַד-עָתָּה


----------



## المهندي (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*تكبير خط
וַיְצַו אֹתָם, לֵאמֹר, כֹּה תֹאמְרוּן, לַאדֹנִי לְעֵשָׂו: כֹּה אָמַר, עַבְדְּךָ יַעֲקֹב, עִם-לָבָן גַּרְתִּי, וָאֵחַר עַד-עָתָּה* 

*(אדֹנִי) التي ترجمت ربي في مزمور 110:1 تظهر في شاهد ثالث و بنفس الصيغه بالضبط 100%*


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 ديسمبر 2010)

> *الرد علي مولكا سهل جدا ..*



*قبل أن اقرأ بقية ردك أقول ، طالما قلت هذا فإنك لن ترد ! لانك لو حاولت الرد لن تقل بمثل هذا !!*




> *لذلك فليتفضل بأحضار تفاسير كلا من القمص انطونيوس فكري و القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي للشواهد التي احضرتها و من ثم يخبرنا من المتكلم و من المقصود بسيدي في الشاهدين ...*



*لماذا أنا احضر ؟*
*
هل انا الذي أدعيت نقضاً بهذه الآيات !

رفقاً بك سنكرر الكلام مرة أخرى علك تراه ( لا اعرف لماذا عندما أسألك اراك تتهرب مني !؟ ) !* 

*المهندي ظريف جداً فبعدما هرب من موضوعين جاء ليدلس علينا في موضوع ثالث ولكن على من ؟!

نأتي الى الأمثلة ..
*


> *صموئيل الثاني 4:8*
> 
> *واتيا براس ايشبوشث الى داود الى حبرون وقالا للملك هوذا راس ايشبوشث بن شاول عدوك الذي كان يطلب نفسك.وقد اعطى الرب لسيدي الملك انتقاما في هذا اليوم من شاول ومن نسله*
> 
> *וַיָּבִאוּ אֶת-רֹאשׁ אִישׁ-בֹּשֶׁת   אֶל-דָּוִד, חֶבְרוֹן, וַיֹּאמְרוּ אֶל-הַמֶּלֶךְ, הִנֵּה-רֹאשׁ   אִישׁ-בֹּשֶׁת בֶּן-שָׁאוּל אֹיִבְךָ אֲשֶׁר בִּקֵּשׁ אֶת-נַפְשֶׁךָ;   וַיִּתֵּן (יְהוָה לַאדֹנִי) הַמֶּלֶךְ נְקָמוֹת, הַיּוֹם הַזֶּה, מִשָּׁאוּל, וּמִזַּרְעוֹ.*



*والآن خطأ بسيط ( أو تدليس ) وقت فيه للأسف ..
ولكي أريك إياه بنفسك سأسألك في الآيات التي أتيت بها لنبين للكل ولك اولا مدى علم المسلم بالكتاب المقدس ..
*​



*من  المتكلم هنا ؟ من الذي قال " هوذا راس ايشبوشث بن شاول عدوك الذي كان يطلب  نفسك.وقد اعطى الرب لسيدي الملك انتقاما في هذا اليوم من شاول ومن نسله "** ؟؟*
*هل هنا جاءت كلمة " الرب ليسدي " فقط ؟!*

*والمثال الثاني نفس الأسئلة التي سأسألها لك :*




> *ويكون عندما يصنع الرب لسيدي حسب كل ما تكلم به من الخير من اجلك ويقيمك رئيسا على اسرائيل*
> 
> *וְהָיָה, כִּי-יַעֲשֶׂה (יְהוָה לַאדֹנִי), כְּכֹל אֲשֶׁר-דִּבֶּר אֶת-הַטּוֹבָה, עָלֶיךָ--וְצִוְּךָ לְנָגִיד, עַל-יִשְׂרָאֵל*



*من المتكلم هنا ؟ من الذي قال " **ويكون عندما يصنع الرب لسيدي حسب كل ما تكلم به من الخير من اجلك ويقيمك رئيسا على اسرائيل** "** ؟؟*
*هل هنا جاءت كلمة " الرب ليسدي " بدون تعريف من هو السيد من بداية الأصحاح ؟!*



> *ستلاحظ ان كلا من الشاهدين الاخرين استخدما نفس الصيغه (יְהוָה לַאדֹנִי) لكن ولا واحد من الشاهدين استخدما الصيغه لي الاشاره الي الاقانيم او الله - لا اتحدث عن كلمه يهوه بل اتكلم عن ادوني - *


*هذا لأنك لا تعرف اصلا كيف تدرس الكتاب !! فلا علينا إن كنت لم تتعلم ..*



> *هناك شواهد اخري استخدمت نفس الصيغه (יְהוָה לַאדֹנִי) ولا واحد من هذه الشواهد استخدمت لي الاشاره الي الربوبيه ابدا ...*


*وماذا تنتظر ؟ تعالى بها لنريك العجب العجاب ..*


*وبالرغم من هذا فإن جملتك هذه مردود عليك من القواميس ! والسبب في النهاية سأخبرك به لانك لست مطلعاً ..*



> *و دليلي علي ذلك انه لا يستطيع اي مسيحي ان يأتي بشاهد واحد استخدمت فيه هذه الصيغه אדֹנִי لي الاشاره الي الله *


*كيف وقد أتينا فعلاً قبل أن تطلب ؟*



> *فهل من شاهد واحد يثبت ان אדֹנִי استخدمت لي الاشاره للذات الالهيه ؟؟*


*اتينا به فعلا ولم تنقده بل حوالت بكلام هذا مستواه ان تتملص منه ( كما عادتك دائما في كل مواضيع تقريبا في المنتدى ) ؟!*

*أم نسيت مواضيعك ؟*​




> *و سأضيف شاهدا ثالثا ايضا للتذكره .... لعل و عسي ...
> 
> **و سأضيف شاهدا ثالثا ايضا للتذكره .... لعل و عسي ...*
> 
> ...


وسأضيف عليك نفس الطلب لعل وعسى ان تتخلى عن هذا الخوف وتتعلم المواجهة طالما ادخلت نفسك فيها ...



 *من المتكلم هنا ؟*
*هل هنا جاءت كلمة " الرب ليسدي " بدون تعريف من هو السيد من بداية الأصحاح ؟!*


----------



## المهندي (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*



مزهل حقاً ، سترى العجب العجاب ،
هل هذه كل ادلتك في نقد دليل إبن الملك !؟

طيب نسألك عشان نشوفك اتعلمت عبري أم مازلت تحاول ، ما الفرق بين " אדֹנָי " و بين " אדֹנִי " ؟!

طبعا من القواميس المعتمدة !

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*حسنا لا داعي ان نتعب نفسنا *

*الرد سهل جدا ......*

*ادله ابن الملك اثبتت ان אדֹנָי استخدمت لي الاشاره الي الربوبيه وهذا شئ لا يعاند فيه اثنان *

*يمكنك ان تحضر انت دليل اخر فيه الصيغه التي طلبتها אדֹנִי و المستخدمه في مزمور 110:1 لدلاله علي الربوبيه و بذلك تنهي الموضوع .*

*فأن لم يكن هناك فرق بين الاثنين فأنك بالتأكيد ستحضر دليل فيه هذه الصيغه אדֹנִי لدلاله علي الربوبيه ...*

*و اذا اردت ان تخبرني ما الفرق بينهما حينما تحضر الشاهد الذي طلبته سأكون لك شاكرا*


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 ديسمبر 2010)

إذن محاولة الزميل إلى الآن فاشلة ...

ويستمر الهروب ويستمر سؤالنا له الذي يهرب منه ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*



			حسنا لا داعي ان نتعب نفسنا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**لا تعب يا زميل ، فانت تقوم بدورك الفكاهي التدليسي ونحن نقوم بدورنا في كشفك والضحك عليك فلا تعب اللهم إن كان لك هذا التعب !*

*



			الرد سهل جدا ......
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*إذن لا رد !*

*



			ادله ابن الملك اثبتت ان אדֹנָי استخدمت لي الاشاره الي الربوبيه وهذا شئ لا يعاند فيه اثنان
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**ما علاقة سؤالي بأدلة ابن الملك !!*

*سؤالي كان عاماً وقلت فيه :*

*ما الفرق بين " אדֹנָי " و بين " אדֹנִי " ؟!*

*



			يمكنك ان تحضر انت دليل اخر فيه الصيغه التي طلبتها אדֹנִי و المستخدمه في مزمور 110:1 لدلاله علي الربوبيه و بذلك تنهي الموضوع .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*ويبقى فين كرم الضيافة !؟؟*

*في مصر يقولون ان الوازرة المسؤلة عن التعليم هى وزارة " التربية والتعليم " وكاناو يقولون لنا في المدارس أن العلم سيأتي ولكن التربية لن تأتي إلا لو تربيت في كل مراحل حياتك *

*وها نحن في مرحلة التربية قبل التعليم ، فلماذا تريد ان تتحاوزها !*


*سأعطيك كل شيء ولكن في النهاية ،..*

*طبعا كل هذا هروب من سؤالي المحوري !*

*



			فأن لم يكن هناك فرق بين الاثنين فأنك بالتأكيد ستحضر دليل فيه هذه الصيغه אדֹנִי لدلاله علي الربوبيه ...
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**أولا : ليس شرطا أنه عندما لا يكون هناك فرق أن احضر دليل فيه هذه الصيغة*
*ثانيا : كيف أحضر وقد احضرنا فعلا !؟*
*ثالثا : أين نقدك للنص محل البحث من الأساس لكي نتعرض لنصوص أخرى !؟*

*طريقة مكشوفة عزيزي ، قلت لك سابقاً انت تحاور مولكا !*


*



			و اذا اردت ان تخبرني ما الفرق بينهما
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*لا ، انا لا اريد ، أنا اسألك طالما أنك تفرق بينهما !*




*نكرر السؤال مرة أخرى *


*ما الفرق بين " אדֹנָי " و بين " אדֹנִי " ؟!*
​


----------



## المهندي (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*يبدو من الشاهدين الذين احضرتهما بأن المقصود بسيدي هو يسوع المسيح حسب مافهمت .*

*فهل توافق علي هذا ؟؟؟*

*و بما اني اجبتك عن سؤالك فأرجو ان تضع لي الشاهد الذي به الصيغه التي طلبتها אדֹנִי *

*ارجو ان تلون الحرف كما لونتها في الاعلي *


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*



			يبدو
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أريد ان تبدوا لك اسئلتي فتجب عليها ولا تكن عارا على المسلمين أكثر من هذا ..



			و بما اني اجبتك عن سؤالك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أي سؤال هذا يا ترى ؟!

نكرر اسئلتي للمرة الثالثة التي تهرب منها ..

*


> *الرد علي مولكا سهل جدا ..*


*قبل أن اقرأ بقية ردك أقول ، طالما قلت هذا فإنك لن ترد ! لانك لو حاولت الرد لن تقل بمثل هذا !!*




> *لذلك فليتفضل بأحضار تفاسير كلا من القمص انطونيوس فكري و القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي للشواهد التي احضرتها و من ثم يخبرنا من المتكلم و من المقصود بسيدي في الشاهدين ...*


*لماذا أنا احضر ؟*
*
هل انا الذي أدعيت نقضاً بهذه الآيات !

رفقاً بك سنكرر الكلام مرة أخرى علك تراه ( لا اعرف لماذا عندما أسألك اراك تتهرب مني !؟ ) !* 

*المهندي ظريف جداً فبعدما هرب من موضوعين جاء ليدلس علينا في موضوع ثالث ولكن على من ؟!

نأتي الى الأمثلة ..
*


> *صموئيل الثاني 4:8*
> 
> *واتيا براس ايشبوشث الى داود الى حبرون وقالا للملك هوذا راس ايشبوشث بن شاول عدوك الذي كان يطلب نفسك.وقد اعطى الرب لسيدي الملك انتقاما في هذا اليوم من شاول ومن نسله*
> 
> *וַיָּבִאוּ אֶת-רֹאשׁ אִישׁ-בֹּשֶׁת    אֶל-דָּוִד, חֶבְרוֹן, וַיֹּאמְרוּ אֶל-הַמֶּלֶךְ, הִנֵּה-רֹאשׁ    אִישׁ-בֹּשֶׁת בֶּן-שָׁאוּל אֹיִבְךָ אֲשֶׁר בִּקֵּשׁ אֶת-נַפְשֶׁךָ;    וַיִּתֵּן (יְהוָה לַאדֹנִי) הַמֶּלֶךְ נְקָמוֹת, הַיּוֹם הַזֶּה, מִשָּׁאוּל, וּמִזַּרְעוֹ.*



*والآن خطأ بسيط ( أو تدليس ) وقت فيه للأسف ..
ولكي أريك إياه بنفسك سأسألك في الآيات التي أتيت بها لنبين للكل ولك اولا مدى علم المسلم بالكتاب المقدس ..
*​



*من   المتكلم هنا ؟ من الذي قال " هوذا راس ايشبوشث بن شاول عدوك الذي كان  يطلب  نفسك.وقد اعطى الرب لسيدي الملك انتقاما في هذا اليوم من شاول ومن  نسله "** ؟؟*
*هل هنا جاءت كلمة " الرب ليسدي " فقط ؟!*

*والمثال الثاني نفس الأسئلة التي سأسألها لك :*




> *ويكون عندما يصنع الرب لسيدي حسب كل ما تكلم به من الخير من اجلك ويقيمك رئيسا على اسرائيل*
> 
> *וְהָיָה, כִּי-יַעֲשֶׂה (יְהוָה לַאדֹנִי), כְּכֹל אֲשֶׁר-דִּבֶּר אֶת-הַטּוֹבָה, עָלֶיךָ--וְצִוְּךָ לְנָגִיד, עַל-יִשְׂרָאֵל*



*من المتكلم هنا ؟ من الذي قال " **ويكون عندما يصنع الرب لسيدي حسب كل ما تكلم به من الخير من اجلك ويقيمك رئيسا على اسرائيل** "** ؟؟*
*هل هنا جاءت كلمة " الرب ليسدي " بدون تعريف من هو السيد من بداية الأصحاح ؟!*



> *ستلاحظ ان كلا من الشاهدين الاخرين استخدما نفس الصيغه (יְהוָה לַאדֹנִי) لكن ولا واحد من الشاهدين استخدما الصيغه لي الاشاره الي الاقانيم او الله - لا اتحدث عن كلمه يهوه بل اتكلم عن ادوني - *


*هذا لأنك لا تعرف اصلا كيف تدرس الكتاب !! فلا علينا إن كنت لم تتعلم ..*



> *هناك شواهد اخري استخدمت نفس الصيغه (יְהוָה לַאדֹנִי) ولا واحد من هذه الشواهد استخدمت لي الاشاره الي الربوبيه ابدا ...*


*وماذا تنتظر ؟ تعالى بها لنريك العجب العجاب ..*


*وبالرغم من هذا فإن جملتك هذه مردود عليك من القواميس ! والسبب في النهاية سأخبرك به لانك لست مطلعاً ..*



> *و دليلي علي ذلك انه لا يستطيع اي مسيحي ان يأتي بشاهد واحد استخدمت فيه هذه الصيغه אדֹנִי لي الاشاره الي الله *


*كيف وقد أتينا فعلاً قبل أن تطلب ؟*



> *فهل من شاهد واحد يثبت ان אדֹנִי استخدمت لي الاشاره للذات الالهيه ؟؟*


*اتينا به فعلا ولم تنقده بل حوالت بكلام هذا مستواه ان تتملص منه ( كما عادتك دائما في كل مواضيع تقريبا في المنتدى ) ؟!*

*أم نسيت مواضيعك ؟*​




> *و سأضيف شاهدا ثالثا ايضا للتذكره .... لعل و عسي ...
> 
> **و سأضيف شاهدا ثالثا ايضا للتذكره .... لعل و عسي ...*
> 
> ...


وسأضيف عليك نفس الطلب لعل وعسى ان تتخلى عن هذا الخوف  وتتعلم المواجهة طالما ادخلت نفسك فيها ...



 *من المتكلم هنا ؟*
*هل هنا جاءت كلمة " الرب ليسدي " بدون تعريف من هو السيد من بداية الأصحاح ؟!*
============

*



			حسنا لا داعي ان نتعب نفسنا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**لا تعب يا زميل ، فانت تقوم بدورك الفكاهي التدليسي ونحن نقوم بدورنا في كشفك والضحك عليك فلا تعب اللهم إن كان لك هذا التعب !*

*



			الرد سهل جدا ......
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*إذن لا رد !*

*



			ادله ابن الملك اثبتت ان אדֹנָי استخدمت لي الاشاره الي الربوبيه وهذا شئ لا يعاند فيه اثنان
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**ما علاقة سؤالي بأدلة ابن الملك !!*

*سؤالي كان عاماً وقلت فيه :*

*ما الفرق بين " אדֹנָי " و بين " אדֹנִי " ؟!*

*



			يمكنك ان تحضر انت  دليل اخر فيه الصيغه التي طلبتها אדֹנִי و المستخدمه في مزمور 110:1 لدلاله  علي الربوبيه و بذلك تنهي الموضوع .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*ويبقى فين كرم الضيافة !؟؟*

*في مصر يقولون ان الوازرة  المسؤلة عن التعليم هى وزارة " التربية والتعليم " وكاناو يقولون لنا في  المدارس أن العلم سيأتي ولكن التربية لن تأتي إلا لو تربيت في كل مراحل  حياتك *

*وها نحن في مرحلة التربية قبل التعليم ، فلماذا تريد ان تتحاوزها !*


*سأعطيك كل شيء ولكن في النهاية ،..*

*طبعا كل هذا هروب من سؤالي المحوري !*

*



			فأن لم يكن هناك فرق بين الاثنين فأنك بالتأكيد ستحضر دليل فيه هذه الصيغه אדֹנִי لدلاله علي الربوبيه ...
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**أولا : ليس شرطا أنه عندما لا يكون هناك فرق أن احضر دليل فيه هذه الصيغة*
*ثانيا : كيف أحضر وقد احضرنا فعلا !؟*
*ثالثا : أين نقدك للنص محل البحث من الأساس لكي نتعرض لنصوص أخرى !؟*

*طريقة مكشوفة عزيزي ، قلت لك سابقاً انت تحاور مولكا !*


*



			و اذا اردت ان تخبرني ما الفرق بينهما
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*لا ، انا لا اريد ، أنا اسألك طالما أنك تفرق بينهما !*




*نكرر السؤال مرة أخرى *


*ما الفرق بين " אדֹנָי " و بين " אדֹנִי " ؟!*
​

*
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 ديسمبر 2010)

> *يبدو من الشاهدين*


*بالمناسبة ، هم ثلاثة ..*


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*إذن نلخص الحوار الى الآن وننتظر الإجابة على الأسئلة البسيطة التي يسهل على الباحث معرفتها

ننتظر الإجابة ..


1. الزميل لم ينقد النص نفسه بأي شيء
2. الزميل لم يجب على الأمثلة التي اعتقد انها تتساوى وانها حجة له
3. الزميل لم يجب على الفرق بين الكلمتين .
*


----------



## المهندي (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*اعترف لك اني لا يمكنني الاجابه عن اسألتك ....*

*لذلك سيبقي لي سؤال بسيط ...*

*هل كلمه ربي الثانيه المذكوره في مزمور 110:1 *

*تستخدم مع الله فقط ام مع البشر فقط ام مع كلاهما؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*



اعترف لك اني لا يمكنني الاجابه عن اسألتك ....

أنقر للتوسيع...


سأعطيك فرصة اسبوع كامل لتقرأ عن هذه الأسئلة في اي مصادر مسيحيية وتجيبني ....

لانك لو لم تجب عليها فلا مشاركات لك في الموضوع اساسا ! ..




اقرأ الموضوع فأن كنت ستعترف لي انم ما بقاريء كما أعترفت بعجزك عن الإجابة فهذه مصيبة !
*


----------



## apostle.paul (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*ادوناى حسب المعاجم يا مولكا
سيبك منه احنا خلينا سوا دا واحد فاشل زى اخواته
**1) my lord, lord*
*a) of men*
*b) of God*
*2) Lord - title, spoken in place of Yahweh in Jewish 
*
*display of reverence*
*يعنى برضة لها معنى السيادة البشرية زى ادونى بالظبط
وحسب الموسوعة اليهودية
**Adonai (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) occurs as a name of God apart from its use by the Masorites as a substituted reading for Yhwh. It was, probably, at first Adoni ("my Lord") or Adonai ("my Lord," plural of majesty), and later assumed this form**
*
*ادوناى تستخدم للرب الاله بعيدا عن انه قراءة يهوه فى الماسوريتك من المحتمل فى البداية ادونى  او ادوناى ( جمع الجلالة )ولاحقا تم افتراض هذة الصيغة*​
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 ديسمبر 2010)

لا يا شمس ، انا سؤالي اصعب من كدة !


----------



## المهندي (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*



إذن نلخص الحوار الى الآن وننتظر الإجابة على الأسئلة البسيطة التي يسهل على الباحث معرفتها

ننتظر الإجابة ..


1. الزميل لم ينقد النص نفسه بأي شيء
2. الزميل لم يجب على الأمثلة التي اعتقد انها تتساوى وانها حجة له
3. الزميل لم يجب على الفرق بين الكلمتين 

أنقر للتوسيع...

.
*

 

حسنا سأجاوب علي اسئله مولكا مولكان و لكن لا يتوقع احد ان يجاوب مولكا عن أسئلتي 

تعالوا ننقد النص ......

هل وضع الله اعداء المسيح تحت اقدام يسوع المسيح ؟

الاجابه هي لا ...

لم يضع الله اعداء يسوع  المسيح تحت قدميه و الا فليخبرنا احدهم في اي وقت حصل هذا الكلام ....

هل يسوع المسيح برتبه ملكي صادق؟

الغريب ان منذ يوم ولاده يسوع الي يوم صلبه لم يقل له الله انه علي رتبه ملكي صادق ولا قال يسوع انه علي رتبه ملكي صادق ...

ولد و مات وقام من الاموات و لم يقل يوما انه كاهن علي رتبه ملكي صادق ......

*اذا متي وضع الله اعداء يسوع المسيح تحت قدميه ؟*

*الاجابه هي : لا اجابه *

*متي اعلن الله ليسوع المسيح انه علي رتبه ملكي صادق من يوم ولادته الي يوم صلبه و قيامه ؟*

*الاجابه هي : لا اجابه*

*الزميل لم يجب على الأمثلة التي اعتقد انها تتساوى وانها حجة له*

*الشواهد التي احضرتها و التي بها كلمه سيدي المقصود بيها يسوع المسيح و اظني قلتهالك قبل كده *

*ارجع للتفاسير و انت سوف تتأكد بنفسك ان المقصود بسيدي في صموئيل الاول 25:30 و صموئيل الثاني 4:8 هو يسوع المسيح *

*ولو عندك اعتراض اثبت عكس ذلك ...*

*الزميل لم يجب على الفرق بين الكلمتين *

*الفرق واضح *

*الاولي ادوناي و تستخدم لي الاشاره لي اله بني اسرائيل و تحمل رقم h136*
*الثانيه ادوني و تأتي تحت رقم h113 ( ادون) *
*و تحت رقم h113 تأتي عده صيغ احدها تستخدم لي الاشاره الي الاثنين معا البشر و الله و ايضا الملائكه *
*و صيغه ادوني التي ذكرت في مزمور 110:1 و التي تستخدم لي الاشاره لي البشر و الملائكه و مستحيل و من ثم مستحيل ان تستخدم مع اله بني اسرائيل .....*

*انتهت الاجابه عن اسئله مولكا مولكان ولو يحب ان افند له ادله ابن الملك دليلا وراء دليل فلا مشكله لدي في اقل من ساعه استطيع فعلها *

*هل سننتظر اجابه من مولكا مولكان حول الطلب الذي طلبته ....*

*الاجابه لا بل سيسأل اسئله اخري ....*


----------



## المهندي (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*لماذا لا يريد احد ان يحضر الصيغه التي طلبتها لي الاشاره الي الله *

*هذه الصيغه אדֹנִי التي وردت عشرات المرات في العهد القديم ولا مره في هذه المرات استخدمت لي الاشاره لي الله من بعيد ولا من قريب بل استخدمت صيغ اخري بنفس الحروف و لكن بتشكيل مختلف *


----------



## apostle.paul (25 ديسمبر 2010)

> *لماذا لا يريد احد ان يحضر الصيغه التي طلبتها لي الاشاره الي الله *
> 
> *هذه الصيغه אדֹנִי التي وردت عشرات المرات في العهد القديم ولا مره في هذه المرات استخدمت لي الاشاره لي الله من بعيد ولا من قريب بل استخدمت صيغ اخري بنفس الحروف و لكن بتشكيل مختلف *


*انت مصاب بالعمى ولا ايه يافاشل*
*متخلناش نخليك مسخة المنتدى انت متعرفش كلمة فى الكتاب المقدس*


> *جاهل صغنون زى الجهلة اصحابك عد معايا كام مرة استخدم فيها ادونى للتعبري عن الربوبية الالهية
> الكلام دا تقولوله لبعضكم هنا انت تحت ايدين مسيحين*
> *مثال واحد يكفى لهدم الاعتراض الساذج لكن انا هلقنك درسا قاسيا بدل النصب والعته الاسلامى الحاد*
> *فى نفس سفر المزامير استخدمت ادون للتعبير عن الرب الاله*
> ...





> *متتكلمش يا جاهل بكلام عقيم واهبل علشان الناس متتضحكش عليك خد بقة الشواهد دى اتسلى فيها كلها عن الرب وكلها ذكر فيها ادون للتعبير عن الذات الالهية*
> *نح **10: 29*
> *مزامير *
> *8: 1*
> ...


*اللى بعده*


----------



## apostle.paul (25 ديسمبر 2010)

> هل وضع الله اعداء المسيح تحت اقدام يسوع المسيح ؟
> 
> الاجابه هي لا ...
> 
> لم يضع الله اعداء يسوع  المسيح تحت قدميه و الا فليخبرنا احدهم في اي وقت حصل هذا الكلام ....


*يانهر ابيض على الجهل
بص ياحبيبى 
الاطفال فى مدارس الاحد يعرفوا معلومة بسيطة اوى
ايه هى
المجئ الاول للخلاص وليس للدينونة 
المجئ الثانى للدينونة 
المسيح اتى على رتبة ملكى صاق كاهنا خادما لذبيحة نفسه مقدما ذاته ذبيحة اثم للخلاص
وسياتى ملكا جالسا عن يمين العظمة ليدين الاحياء والاموات ليضعك و تحت موطئ قدميه
وقال عن الدنيونة
**أَمَّا أَعْدَائِي، أُولئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُرِيدُوا أَنْ أَمْلِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ، فَأْتُوا بِهِمْ إِلَى هُنَا وَاذْبَحُوهُمْ قُدَّامِي*
*اللى بعده*


> هل يسوع المسيح برتبه ملكي صادق؟
> 
> الغريب ان منذ يوم ولاده يسوع الي يوم صلبه لم يقل له الله انه علي رتبه ملكي صادق ولا قال يسوع انه علي رتبه ملكي صادق ...
> 
> ولد و مات وقام من الاموات و لم يقل يوما انه كاهن علي رتبه ملكي صادق ......


*ازاى يا مفلس
المسيح اعلن انه كاهن على رتبة ملكى صادق بنفسه*
*قَائلاً: «مَاذَا تَظُنُّونَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ؟ ابْنُ مَنْ هُوَ؟» قَالُوا لَهُ: «ابْنُ دَاوُدَ».*
*43 قَالَ لَهُمْ: «فَكَيْفَ يَدْعُوهُ دَاوُدُ بِالرُّوحِ رَبًّا؟ قَائِلاً:*
*44 قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِيني حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئًا لِقَدَمَيْكَ.*
*45 فَإِنْ كَانَ دَاوُدُ يَدْعُوهُ رَبًّا، فَكَيْفَ يَكُونُ ابْنَهُ؟»*
*46 فَلَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يُجِيبَهُ بِكَلِمَةٍ. وَمِنْ ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ لَمْ يَجْسُرْ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَسْأَلَهُ بَتَّةً.*
*المسيح اعلن انه مزمور مسيانى ينطبق عليه 
اذن فكل مافى المزمور هو ينطبق على المسيا والمزمور يقول
انت كاهن الى الابد على طقس ملكى صادق 
اذن المسيح اعلن ذلك من خلال تطبيق المزمور على نفسه
*


> *اذا متي وضع الله اعداء يسوع المسيح تحت قدميه ؟*
> 
> *الاجابه هي : لا اجابه *
> 
> ...


*انت متجاوبش انت تقعد هنا تسمع وتتعلم وتتنور وبس*


> *الفرق واضح *
> 
> *الاولي ادوناي و تستخدم لي الاشاره لي اله بني اسرائيل و تحمل رقم h136*
> *الثانيه ادوني و تأتي تحت رقم h113 ( ادون) *
> ...


*دليلك انه لم يذكر ولا مرة كلمة ادون على اله اسرائيل
تم نسفك والتطويح بيك فى مقلب زبالة الجهلاء واثبات فى عشرات الامثلة ان ادون معادلة لادوناى وتعبر عن الرب الاله حسب القواميس وحسب نصوص العهد القديم ذاته
*


> *انتهت الاجابه عن اسئله مولكا مولكان ولو يحب ان افند له ادله ابن الملك دليلا وراء دليل فلا مشكله لدي في اقل من ساعه استطيع فعلها *


*انت لسه مش قادر تعترف انك فاشل ومش قادر تواجهنا مع انك قولت مش عارف تواجهنا 
بس واضح ان فى ناس زعقولك وقالولك فضحتنا وعرتنا روح دارى فضايحك باى كلمتين واجرى 
مش هنا 
هنا كل مسلم يدخل خافضا راسه خاشعا راكعا جالسا عند القدمين طالبا العلم والمعرفة والتثقيف 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*تعالوا يا مسيحيين نوريكوا كيف يهرب المسلم من امام المسيحي بطرق شتى ونحن لها بالمرصاد ...


تعالوا نشوف قال إية :





حسنا سأجاوب علي اسئله مولكا مولكان 

أنقر للتوسيع...



وهذا ليوهم نفسه والمتابعين انه سيرد ولكن عاد فقا بعدها مباشرة :





تعالوا ننقد النص ......

أنقر للتوسيع...



هو انت مش قلت انك هاتجاوب !؟

كان لي تصريح انك لم تنقد وكان لي سؤالين فأنت لم تجب عن السؤالين ، فأين إجابتك ،؟
تذكر انك تتكلم مع مولكا يا عزيزي !

ضاع المهرب منك ...





هل وضع الله اعداء المسيح تحت اقدام يسوع المسيح ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...



ده اسمه نقد داخلي وده مش النقد اللي بتكلم عليه !!

ده كله بالإضافة الى انك لم تجب على الأسئلة ايضا !!!





الاجابه هي لا ...

لم يضع الله اعداء يسوع  المسيح تحت قدميه و الا فليخبرنا احدهم في اي وقت حصل هذا الكلام ....

أنقر للتوسيع...



في النهاية ، بعد تلقينك درس لغوي سنلقنك درسا تفسيرياً وهذا كله بعد ترس " التربية " ..





هل يسوع المسيح برتبه ملكي صادق؟

أنقر للتوسيع...





 هو ده نقدك للآية ؟!!!!!!
* *





الاجابه هي : لا اجابه 

أنقر للتوسيع...



ربنا يشفيك :t31:





الزميل لم يجب على الأمثلة التي اعتقد انها تتساوى وانها حجة له

أنقر للتوسيع...



اجب على امثلة التي اعتقد انها حجة لي !!

هو انا حطيت امثلة اصلا عشان تبقى حجة او ماتبقاش حجة لي !!!

دا انت في الضياع خالص !!

ركز

انت اللي وضعت امثلة وانا سألت مرتين وانت مازلت تهرب !!:999:






الشواهد التي احضرتها و التي بها كلمه سيدي المقصود بيها يسوع المسيح و اظني قلتهالك قبل كده 

ارجع للتفاسير و انت سوف تتأكد بنفسك ان المقصود بسيدي في صموئيل الاول 25:30 و صموئيل الثاني 4:8 هو يسوع المسيح 

أنقر للتوسيع...





أولا : لم اسألك اصلا عن من المقصود به بل سألتك اسئلة أخرى ليتك تراجعها ! وتترك الجبن لفترة قصيرة ..
ثانيا : وهل لم اجبك حين قلت هذا الكلام !؟؟





ولو عندك اعتراض اثبت عكس ذلك ...

أنقر للتوسيع...



انت اقل ان اعترض على كلامك !!

فأنت لا كلام لك اصلا !

حاولت الدخول في المعترك وها انت تُهْرَس بالأسئلة البسيطة !!

وطبعا يضاف الى قائمة الفضائح السابقة لك هنا في المنتدى ...





الزميل لم يجب على الفرق بين الكلمتين 

أنقر للتوسيع...


كيف اجبك وانا السائل !!!؟؟

انت صاحي !!

انا اللي بسأل يبقى عايزني اجبك ازاي !!!!؟؟

ربنا يشفيك ..





و صيغه  ادوني التي ذكرت في مزمور 110:1 و التي تستخدم لي الاشاره لي البشر و  الملائكه و مستحيل و من ثم مستحيل ان تستخدم مع اله بني اسرائيل .....

أنقر للتوسيع...



نزود الأسئلة عشان الفضيحة ...



هات لي قاموس سترونج وثاير للكلمة العبرية تحت رقم 113 ، لنرى صدقك من كذبك !





انتهت الاجابه عن اسئله مولكا مولكان ولو يحب ان افند له ادله ابن الملك دليلا وراء دليل فلا مشكله لدي في اقل من ساعه استطيع فعلها 

أنقر للتوسيع...




أولا : لم تجب اصلا كي تنتهي او تبدأ او لا تزل !
ثانيا : لا تستطيع الرد على مثال واحد لان الأصل عندك خاطيء وستجد ان كل رد لك يتبعه سؤال لن تجبه اصلا لانك فهمت شيء خطأ انا عرفته واسألك فيه ،، فأنت فاشل علميا !!





هل سننتظر اجابه من مولكا مولكان حول الطلب الذي طلبته ....

أنقر للتوسيع...


بالطبع ، كما قلت لك في النهاية ...





الاجابه لا بل سيسأل اسئله اخري ....

أنقر للتوسيع...


تسأل وتجب على نفسك !؟؟

ربنا يشفيك !


وبالفعل كل كلمة بجهل منك سأسألك اسئلة تلف وتدور لتجد من يغششك الإجابة عليها بالرغم من انها سهلة وبسيطة !

*


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 ديسمبر 2010)

> *لماذا لا يريد احد ان يحضر الصيغه التي طلبتها لي الاشاره الي الله *


لكل شيء تحت السماء وقت ، وقت للتربية ووقت للتعليم !..


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*نعيد ونكرر الأسئلة بالإقتباسات لنريكم كم هو المسلم لا يعرف اي شيء في الكتاب المقدس ..*
​*



			يبدو
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أريد ان تبدوا لك اسئلتي فتجب عليها ولا تكن عارا على المسلمين أكثر من هذا ..



			و بما اني اجبتك عن سؤالك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أي سؤال هذا يا ترى ؟!

نكرر اسئلتي للمرة الثالثة التي تهرب منها ..





الرد علي مولكا سهل جدا ..

أنقر للتوسيع...

قبل أن اقرأ بقية ردك أقول ، طالما قلت هذا فإنك لن ترد ! لانك لو حاولت الرد لن تقل بمثل هذا !!






لذلك فليتفضل بأحضار تفاسير كلا من القمص انطونيوس فكري و القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي للشواهد التي احضرتها و من ثم يخبرنا من المتكلم و من المقصود بسيدي في الشاهدين ...

أنقر للتوسيع...

لماذا أنا احضر ؟

هل انا الذي أدعيت نقضاً بهذه الآيات !

رفقاً بك سنكرر الكلام مرة أخرى علك تراه ( لا اعرف لماذا عندما أسألك اراك تتهرب مني !؟ ) !

المهندي ظريف جداً فبعدما هرب من موضوعين جاء ليدلس علينا في موضوع ثالث ولكن على من ؟!

نأتي الى الأمثلة ..





صموئيل الثاني 4:8

واتيا براس ايشبوشث الى داود الى حبرون وقالا للملك هوذا راس ايشبوشث بن شاول عدوك الذي كان يطلب نفسك.وقد اعطى الرب لسيدي الملك انتقاما في هذا اليوم من شاول ومن نسله

וַיָּבִאוּ אֶת-רֹאשׁ אִישׁ-בֹּשֶׁת     אֶל-דָּוִד, חֶבְרוֹן, וַיֹּאמְרוּ אֶל-הַמֶּלֶךְ, הִנֵּה-רֹאשׁ     אִישׁ-בֹּשֶׁת בֶּן-שָׁאוּל אֹיִבְךָ אֲשֶׁר בִּקֵּשׁ אֶת-נַפְשֶׁךָ;     וַיִּתֵּן (יְהוָה לַאדֹנִי) הַמֶּלֶךְ נְקָמוֹת, הַיּוֹם הַזֶּה, מִשָּׁאוּל, וּמִזַּרְעוֹ.

أنقر للتوسيع...


* 
*والآن خطأ بسيط ( أو تدليس ) وقت فيه للأسف ..
ولكي أريك إياه بنفسك سأسألك في الآيات التي أتيت بها لنبين للكل ولك اولا مدى علم المسلم بالكتاب المقدس ..
*
*

* 

*من    المتكلم هنا ؟ من الذي قال " هوذا راس ايشبوشث بن شاول عدوك الذي كان   يطلب  نفسك.وقد اعطى الرب لسيدي الملك انتقاما في هذا اليوم من شاول ومن   نسله " ؟؟*
*هل هنا جاءت كلمة " الرب ليسدي " فقط ؟!*
*
والمثال الثاني نفس الأسئلة التي سأسألها لك :






ويكون عندما يصنع الرب لسيدي حسب كل ما تكلم به من الخير من اجلك ويقيمك رئيسا على اسرائيل

וְהָיָה, כִּי-יַעֲשֶׂה (יְהוָה לַאדֹנִי), כְּכֹל אֲשֶׁר-דִּבֶּר אֶת-הַטּוֹבָה, עָלֶיךָ--וְצִוְּךָ לְנָגִיד, עַל-יִשְׂרָאֵל

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 

*من المتكلم هنا ؟ من الذي قال " ويكون عندما يصنع الرب لسيدي حسب كل ما تكلم به من الخير من اجلك ويقيمك رئيسا على اسرائيل " ؟؟*
*هل هنا جاءت كلمة " الرب ليسدي " بدون تعريف من هو السيد من بداية الأصحاح ؟!*
*




ستلاحظ ان كلا من الشاهدين الاخرين استخدما نفس الصيغه (יְהוָה לַאדֹנִי) لكن ولا واحد من الشاهدين استخدما الصيغه لي الاشاره الي الاقانيم او الله - لا اتحدث عن كلمه يهوه بل اتكلم عن ادوني - 

أنقر للتوسيع...

هذا لأنك لا تعرف اصلا كيف تدرس الكتاب !! فلا علينا إن كنت لم تتعلم ..





هناك شواهد اخري استخدمت نفس الصيغه (יְהוָה לַאדֹנִי) ولا واحد من هذه الشواهد استخدمت لي الاشاره الي الربوبيه ابدا ...

أنقر للتوسيع...

وماذا تنتظر ؟ تعالى بها لنريك العجب العجاب ..


وبالرغم من هذا فإن جملتك هذه مردود عليك من القواميس ! والسبب في النهاية سأخبرك به لانك لست مطلعاً ..





و دليلي علي ذلك انه لا يستطيع اي مسيحي ان يأتي بشاهد واحد استخدمت فيه هذه الصيغه אדֹנִי لي الاشاره الي الله 

أنقر للتوسيع...

كيف وقد أتينا فعلاً قبل أن تطلب ؟





فهل من شاهد واحد يثبت ان אדֹנִי استخدمت لي الاشاره للذات الالهيه ؟؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*اتينا به فعلا ولم تنقده بل حوالت بكلام هذا مستواه ان تتملص منه ( كما عادتك دائما في كل مواضيع تقريبا في المنتدى ) ؟!

أم نسيت مواضيعك ؟
* 
*






و سأضيف شاهدا ثالثا ايضا للتذكره .... لعل و عسي ...

و سأضيف شاهدا ثالثا ايضا للتذكره .... لعل و عسي ...

وهو تكوين الاصحاح 32 العدد 4 
וַיְצַו אֹתָם, לֵאמֹר, כֹּה תֹאמְרוּן, לַאדֹנִי לְעֵשָׂו:    כֹּה אָמַר, עַבְדְּךָ יַעֲקֹב, עִם-לָבָן גַּרְתִּי, וָאֵחַר  עַד-עָתָּה          

أنقر للتوسيع...

وسأضيف عليك نفس الطلب لعل وعسى ان تتخلى عن  هذا الخوف  وتتعلم المواجهة طالما ادخلت نفسك فيها ...

* 

 *من المتكلم هنا ؟*
*هل هنا جاءت كلمة " الرب ليسدي " بدون تعريف من هو السيد من بداية الأصحاح ؟!*
*============

* 
*



			حسنا لا داعي ان نتعب نفسنا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لا تعب يا زميل ، فانت تقوم بدورك الفكاهي التدليسي ونحن نقوم بدورنا في كشفك والضحك عليك فلا تعب اللهم إن كان لك هذا التعب !




			الرد سهل جدا ......
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


إذن لا رد !




			ادله ابن الملك اثبتت ان אדֹנָי استخدمت لي الاشاره الي الربوبيه وهذا شئ لا يعاند فيه اثنان
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ما علاقة سؤالي بأدلة ابن الملك !!

سؤالي كان عاماً وقلت فيه :

ما الفرق بين " אדֹנָי " و بين " אדֹנִי " ؟!




			يمكنك ان تحضر انت   دليل اخر فيه الصيغه التي طلبتها אדֹנִי و المستخدمه في مزمور 110:1 لدلاله   علي الربوبيه و بذلك تنهي الموضوع .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ويبقى فين كرم الضيافة !؟؟

في مصر يقولون ان الوازرة   المسؤلة عن التعليم هى وزارة " التربية والتعليم " وكاناو يقولون لنا في   المدارس أن العلم سيأتي ولكن التربية لن تأتي إلا لو تربيت في كل مراحل   حياتك 

وها نحن في مرحلة التربية قبل التعليم ، فلماذا تريد ان تتحاوزها !


سأعطيك كل شيء ولكن في النهاية ،..

طبعا كل هذا هروب من سؤالي المحوري !




			فأن لم يكن هناك فرق بين الاثنين فأنك بالتأكيد ستحضر دليل فيه هذه الصيغه אדֹנִי لدلاله علي الربوبيه ...
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أولا : ليس شرطا أنه عندما لا يكون هناك فرق أن احضر دليل فيه هذه الصيغة
ثانيا : كيف أحضر وقد احضرنا فعلا !؟
ثالثا : أين نقدك للنص محل البحث من الأساس لكي نتعرض لنصوص أخرى !؟

طريقة مكشوفة عزيزي ، قلت لك سابقاً انت تحاور مولكا !





			و اذا اردت ان تخبرني ما الفرق بينهما
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لا ، انا لا اريد ، أنا اسألك طالما أنك تفرق بينهما !




نكرر السؤال مرة أخرى 


ما الفرق بين " אדֹנָי " و بين " אדֹנִי " ؟!
*
*




إذن نلخص الحوار الى الآن وننتظر الإجابة على الأسئلة البسيطة التي يسهل على الباحث معرفتها

ننتظر الإجابة ..


1. الزميل لم ينقد النص نفسه بأي شيء
2. الزميل لم يجب على الأمثلة التي اعتقد انها تتساوى وانها حجة له
3. الزميل لم يجب على الفرق بين الكلمتين .
4. إحضار الكلمة العبرية في قاموس سترونج وثاير تحت رقم 113 لنرى صدقه من كذبه
* 

​


----------



## apostle.paul (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*دخل المهندى فاصبح عدد الزوار صفرا بعد ان اخبر صديقه انه غير قادر ان يقف امامنا بعد ان زار الصفحة هو وصديقه وكان العدد **2**  وتشاروا وتناقشوا ماذا سيقولون ليداروا خيبة المسلم الخيبان الفاشل فى نقد الكتاب واثبتوا فشلهم الذريع امام مسيحتنا 
خلى صديقك يشرفنا بدل ميدخل زائر ويصدرك انت يعينى الغلبان فى وشنا 
*


----------



## المهندي (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*كنت متأكدا اني لن اجد اجابه ....*

*اذا فحصت كل المشاركات التي وضعها مولكا لن تجد شاهد واحد يثبت ان الصيغه في المزمور 110:1 استخدمت مع الله *

*من يعاندني ان مولكا مولكان لن يحضر الشاهد ....*

*كما حدث من قبل نفس الطريقه ...*

*حينما قال ان أحضر حرفيا نص يقول فيه المسيح انه ليس الله *
*كما احضر هو نص قال فيه المسيح حرفيا انا الله ....*

*اسلوبك مكشوف يا مولكا من زمان ....*

*شوف انسي الكلام الي فوق -- انا متنازل عنه -- علشان عاوز اكشفك زي كل مره ....*

*اذا عرفنا ان كلمه ادوناي h136 تستخدم مع الله فقط *
*فأين استخدمت مع يسوع المسيح*

*وهارد لك ....*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (25 ديسمبر 2010)

ثوانى يا اخوة ارجوكم ..
ارجوكم ثوانى

مهندى .. انتظرنى


----------



## apostle.paul (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*المهندى وصحابه رفعوا الراية البيضا





*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*



كنت متأكدا اني لن اجد اجابه ....

أنقر للتوسيع...


بالطبع لاننا من سألنا فكيف تجد منا إجابة على اسئلتنا !؟ عجبي !





اذا فحصت كل المشاركات التي وضعها مولكا لن تجد شاهد واحد يثبت ان الصيغه في المزمور 110:1 استخدمت مع الله 

أنقر للتوسيع...


وهل انا وضعت اساسا شواهد كي يفحها ؟! أفلا تعقلون !!؟

في النهاية ..





من يعاندني ان مولكا مولكان لن يحضر الشاهد ....

أنقر للتوسيع...


انا ...



			كما حدث من قبل نفس الطريقه ...
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

بالفعل كما حدث مرتين من قبل وهربت من امامي...




			حينما قال ان أحضر حرفيا نص يقول فيه المسيح انه ليس الله
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


فهل احضرتك ؟!
ونسيت موضوع يشوع !!




			كما احضر هو نص قال فيه المسيح حرفيا انا الله ....
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

اهلا وسهلا ...




			اسلوبك مكشوف يا مولكا من زمان ....
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

بالطبع فلا يدارى الا ضعفك ...




			شوف انسي الكلام الي فوق -- انا متنازل عنه -- علشان عاوز اكشفك زي كل مره ....
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

اي كلام تحديدا ؟

حدد لي ارقام المشاركات !!




			اذا عرفنا ان كلمه ادوناي h136 تستخدم مع الله فقط
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ما علاقة ادوناي بالموضوع !!؟




			فأين استخدمت مع يسوع المسيح
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

من تكلم عن ادوناي اصلا الآن !!!؟؟




			وهارد لك ....
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


فعلا مازلت لم احصل على كل المكاسب فهارد لك لي ..
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*نعيد القصة للمرة الخامسة ..
اليوم ، دخل الينا مسلم لا يعرف اي شيء في اي شيء بحق وجاي ليتكلم مع الجهابذة ... فتعالوا لنرى ماذا حدث له ..
*
*نعيد ونكرر الأسئلة بالإقتباسات لنريكم كم هو المسلم لا يعرف اي شيء في الكتاب المقدس ..*
​*



			يبدو
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أريد ان تبدوا لك اسئلتي فتجب عليها ولا تكن عارا على المسلمين أكثر من هذا ..



			و بما اني اجبتك عن سؤالك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أي سؤال هذا يا ترى ؟!

نكرر اسئلتي للمرة الثالثة التي تهرب منها ..





الرد علي مولكا سهل جدا ..

أنقر للتوسيع...

قبل أن اقرأ بقية ردك أقول ، طالما قلت هذا فإنك لن ترد ! لانك لو حاولت الرد لن تقل بمثل هذا !!






لذلك فليتفضل بأحضار تفاسير كلا من القمص انطونيوس فكري و القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي للشواهد التي احضرتها و من ثم يخبرنا من المتكلم و من المقصود بسيدي في الشاهدين ...

أنقر للتوسيع...

لماذا أنا احضر ؟

هل انا الذي أدعيت نقضاً بهذه الآيات !

رفقاً بك سنكرر الكلام مرة أخرى علك تراه ( لا اعرف لماذا عندما أسألك اراك تتهرب مني !؟ ) !

المهندي ظريف جداً فبعدما هرب من موضوعين جاء ليدلس علينا في موضوع ثالث ولكن على من ؟!

نأتي الى الأمثلة ..





صموئيل الثاني 4:8

واتيا براس ايشبوشث الى داود الى حبرون وقالا للملك هوذا راس ايشبوشث بن شاول عدوك الذي كان يطلب نفسك.وقد اعطى الرب لسيدي الملك انتقاما في هذا اليوم من شاول ومن نسله

וַיָּבִאוּ  אֶת-רֹאשׁ אִישׁ-בֹּשֶׁת     אֶל-דָּוִד, חֶבְרוֹן, וַיֹּאמְרוּ  אֶל-הַמֶּלֶךְ, הִנֵּה-רֹאשׁ     אִישׁ-בֹּשֶׁת בֶּן-שָׁאוּל אֹיִבְךָ  אֲשֶׁר בִּקֵּשׁ אֶת-נַפְשֶׁךָ;     וַיִּתֵּן (יְהוָה לַאדֹנִי) הַמֶּלֶךְ נְקָמוֹת, הַיּוֹם הַזֶּה, מִשָּׁאוּל, וּמִזַּרְעוֹ.

أنقر للتوسيع...


* 
*والآن خطأ بسيط ( أو تدليس ) وقت فيه للأسف ..
ولكي أريك إياه بنفسك سأسألك في الآيات التي أتيت بها لنبين للكل ولك اولا مدى علم المسلم بالكتاب المقدس ..
*
*

* 

*من     المتكلم هنا ؟ من الذي قال " هوذا راس ايشبوشث بن شاول عدوك الذي كان    يطلب  نفسك.وقد اعطى الرب لسيدي الملك انتقاما في هذا اليوم من شاول ومن    نسله " ؟؟*
*هل هنا جاءت كلمة " الرب ليسدي " فقط ؟!*
*
والمثال الثاني نفس الأسئلة التي سأسألها لك :






ويكون عندما يصنع الرب لسيدي حسب كل ما تكلم به من الخير من اجلك ويقيمك رئيسا على اسرائيل

וְהָיָה, כִּי-יַעֲשֶׂה (יְהוָה לַאדֹנִי), כְּכֹל אֲשֶׁר-דִּבֶּר אֶת-הַטּוֹבָה, עָלֶיךָ--וְצִוְּךָ לְנָגִיד, עַל-יִשְׂרָאֵל

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*من المتكلم هنا ؟ من الذي قال " ويكون عندما يصنع الرب لسيدي حسب كل ما تكلم به من الخير من اجلك ويقيمك رئيسا على اسرائيل " ؟؟*
*هل هنا جاءت كلمة " الرب ليسدي " بدون تعريف من هو السيد من بداية الأصحاح ؟!*
*




ستلاحظ ان كلا من الشاهدين الاخرين استخدما نفس الصيغه (יְהוָה לַאדֹנִי) لكن ولا واحد من الشاهدين استخدما الصيغه لي الاشاره الي الاقانيم او الله - لا اتحدث عن كلمه يهوه بل اتكلم عن ادوني - 

أنقر للتوسيع...

هذا لأنك لا تعرف اصلا كيف تدرس الكتاب !! فلا علينا إن كنت لم تتعلم ..





هناك شواهد اخري استخدمت نفس الصيغه (יְהוָה לַאדֹנִי) ولا واحد من هذه الشواهد استخدمت لي الاشاره الي الربوبيه ابدا ...

أنقر للتوسيع...

وماذا تنتظر ؟ تعالى بها لنريك العجب العجاب ..


وبالرغم من هذا فإن جملتك هذه مردود عليك من القواميس ! والسبب في النهاية سأخبرك به لانك لست مطلعاً ..





و دليلي علي ذلك انه لا يستطيع اي مسيحي ان يأتي بشاهد واحد استخدمت فيه هذه الصيغه אדֹנִי لي الاشاره الي الله 

أنقر للتوسيع...

كيف وقد أتينا فعلاً قبل أن تطلب ؟





فهل من شاهد واحد يثبت ان אדֹנִי استخدمت لي الاشاره للذات الالهيه ؟؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**اتينا به فعلا ولم تنقده بل حوالت بكلام هذا مستواه ان تتملص منه ( كما عادتك دائما في كل مواضيع تقريبا في المنتدى ) ؟!

أم نسيت مواضيعك ؟
* 
*






و سأضيف شاهدا ثالثا ايضا للتذكره .... لعل و عسي ...

و سأضيف شاهدا ثالثا ايضا للتذكره .... لعل و عسي ...

وهو تكوين الاصحاح 32 العدد 4 
וַיְצַו אֹתָם, לֵאמֹר, כֹּה תֹאמְרוּן, לַאדֹנִי לְעֵשָׂו:    כֹּה אָמַר, עַבְדְּךָ יַעֲקֹב, עִם-לָבָן גַּרְתִּי, וָאֵחַר  עַד-עָתָּה          

أنقر للتوسيع...

وسأضيف عليك نفس الطلب لعل وعسى ان تتخلى عن  هذا الخوف  وتتعلم المواجهة طالما ادخلت نفسك فيها ...

* 

 *من المتكلم هنا ؟*
*هل هنا جاءت كلمة " الرب ليسدي " بدون تعريف من هو السيد من بداية الأصحاح ؟!*
*============

* 
*



			حسنا لا داعي ان نتعب نفسنا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لا تعب يا زميل ، فانت تقوم بدورك  الفكاهي التدليسي ونحن نقوم بدورنا في كشفك والضحك عليك فلا تعب اللهم إن  كان لك هذا التعب !




			الرد سهل جدا ......
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

إذن لا رد !




			ادله ابن الملك اثبتت ان אדֹנָי استخدمت لي الاشاره الي الربوبيه  وهذا شئ لا يعاند فيه اثنان
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ما علاقة سؤالي بأدلة ابن الملك !!

سؤالي كان عاماً وقلت فيه :

ما الفرق بين " אדֹנָי " و بين " אדֹנִי " ؟!




			يمكنك ان تحضر انت   دليل اخر فيه الصيغه التي طلبتها אדֹנִי و  المستخدمه في مزمور 110:1 لدلاله   علي الربوبيه و بذلك تنهي الموضوع  .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ويبقى فين كرم الضيافة !؟؟

في مصر يقولون ان الوازرة   المسؤلة عن التعليم هى وزارة " التربية  والتعليم " وكاناو يقولون لنا في   المدارس أن العلم سيأتي ولكن التربية لن  تأتي إلا لو تربيت في كل مراحل   حياتك 

وها نحن في مرحلة التربية قبل التعليم ، فلماذا تريد ان تتحاوزها !


سأعطيك كل شيء ولكن في النهاية ،..

طبعا كل هذا هروب من سؤالي المحوري !




			فأن لم يكن هناك فرق بين الاثنين فأنك بالتأكيد ستحضر دليل فيه هذه  الصيغه אדֹנִי لدلاله علي الربوبيه ...
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أولا : ليس شرطا أنه عندما  لا يكون هناك فرق أن احضر دليل فيه هذه الصيغة
ثانيا : كيف أحضر وقد احضرنا فعلا !؟
ثالثا : أين نقدك للنص محل البحث من الأساس لكي نتعرض لنصوص أخرى !؟

طريقة مكشوفة عزيزي ، قلت لك سابقاً انت تحاور مولكا !





			و اذا اردت ان تخبرني ما الفرق بينهما
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لا ، انا لا اريد ، أنا اسألك طالما أنك تفرق بينهما !




نكرر السؤال مرة أخرى 


ما الفرق بين " אדֹנָי " و بين " אדֹנִי " ؟!
*
*




إذن نلخص الحوار الى الآن وننتظر الإجابة على الأسئلة البسيطة التي يسهل على الباحث معرفتها

ننتظر الإجابة ..


1. الزميل لم ينقد النص نفسه بأي شيء
2. الزميل لم يجب على الأمثلة التي اعتقد انها تتساوى وانها حجة له
3. الزميل لم يجب على الفرق بين الكلمتين .
4. إحضار الكلمة العبرية في قاموس سترونج وثاير تحت رقم 113 لنرى صدقه من كذبه
* 

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*منتظر المهندي للإجابة على اسئلتي البسيطة ....
*


----------



## apostle.paul (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*استاذ المهندى
اعقل واتك على عقلك انت نسيت ولا ايه انك بتكلم مسيحين مش مغفلين 
طلبت ان ناتى من العهد القديم اطلاق لفظة ادونى على الرب الاله وقد كان ومن اكثر من شاهد ومن نفس سفر المزامير 
المعاجم والقواميس تكشف جهلكم وتخلفكم لان كلمة ادون معادلة لكلمة ادوناى والاتنين بيعبروا عن الرب الاله يهوه 
طلبنا منك تفتح لنا من انى معجم وتقولنا ان كلمة ادون لا تتطلق سوى على بشر ولم تنطق ببنت شفه
وانا فتحت قاموس ثاير ووجدت الاتى
**1) firm, strong, lord, master*
*a) lord, master*
*1) reference to men*
*a) superintendent of household,of affairs*
*b) master*
*c) king*
*2) reference to God*
*a) the Lord God*
*b) Lord of the whole earth*
*b) lords, kings*
*1) reference to men*
*a) proprietor of hill of Samaria*
*b) master*
*c) husband*
*d) prophet*
*e) governor*
*f) prince*
*g) king*
*2) reference to God*
*a) Lord of lords (probably = "thy husband, Yahweh")*
*c) my lord, my master*
*1) reference to men*
*a) master*
*b) husband*
*c) prophet*
*d) prince*
*e) king*
*f) father*
*g) Moses*
*h) priest*
*i) theophanic angel*
*j) captain*
*k) general recognition of superiority*
*2) reference to God*
*a) my Lord,my Lord and my God*
*b) Adonai (parallel with Yahweh)*

*مولكا سالك 
ايه الفرق بين ادوناى وادونى؟؟؟؟
مولكا سالك عن الامثلة اللى جبتها من العهد القديم عن ماذا تتكلم وما هو السيد فيها
ثالثا ودا الاهم لم تنقد المزمور نفسه وانا بطلب منك تقولى
من قيل عنه غير المسيا فى هذا المزمور انه سيجلس عن يمين يهوه له منذ طل الفجر حداثته كهنوته ابدى على رتبة ملكى صادق سلطانه سماوى من صهيون الرب عن يمينه سيضع اعدائه تحت موطئ قدميه 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*تجاهلك ردود الاعضاء وعامل فيها عبدة العبيط يعرضك لعقوبة مشددة قد تصل لحد التاديب المبرح 
الى الان لم نجد شئ لكى نرد عليه ولم تمس النص من اساسه 
قدامك حل من اتنين يتورينا عرض كتفافك وكفاية هبل زى كل مرة
يتقول للاتنين الزوار يتفضلوا يشرفونا يقولوا هما كمان اللى عاوزينه لانك واضح انك مش عارف تتكلم 
*​


----------



## My Rock (25 ديسمبر 2010)

لا داعي لمضيعة الوقت مع الاخ المهندي
كالعادة، إنسان بلا علم و لا فهم، نموذج حي للمسلم الذي يزج نفسه في الحوارات!


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 ديسمبر 2010)

انت قلت
#*32*

وده كان ردى
#*33*

وبعدين فوجئت بك تقول هذا .. 
#*37*

بص يا المهندى .. 
ركز معايا وصحصح .

انت اعترضت وقلت ان انا جبت ادوناى אֲדוֹנָי .. بينما المزمور بيقول ادونى אֲדוֹנִי


*وهذا من جهلك . يا عزيزى .*

لو رحت قاموس براون . لوجدت ان ادوناى (אֲדוֹנָי ) تعنى سيد ( الله او الانسان ) 
- Original: אדני
- Transliteration: *'Adonay*
- Phonetic: *ad-o-noy'*
- Definition:
*1.* my lord, lord 
*a.* of men 
*b.* of God 
*2.* Lord - title, spoken in place of Yahweh in Jewish display of reverence ​ 
ولو رحت لكلمة ادونى ( ادون ) (אָדוֹן )تعنى سيد ( الله او الانسان )
- Original: אדן אדון
- Transliteration: *'adown*
- Phonetic: *aw-done'*
- Definition:
*1.* firm, strong, lord, master 
*a.* lord, master 
*1.* reference to men 1a 
*b.* superintendent of household,of affairs 1a 
*c.* master 1a 
*d.* king 
*1.* reference to God 1a 
*e.* the Lord God 1a 
*f.* Lord of the whole earth 
*g.* lords, kings 
*1.* reference to men 1b 
*h.* proprietor of hill of Samaria 1b 
*i.* master 1b 
*j.* husband 1b 
*k.* prophet 1b 
*l.* governor 1b 
*m.* prince 1b 
*n.* king 
*1.* reference to God 1b 
*o.* Lord of lords (probably = "thy husband, Yahweh") 
*p.* my lord, my master 
*1.* reference to men 1c 
*q.* master 1c 
*r.* husband 1c 
*s.* prophet 1c 
*t.* prince 1c 
*u.* king 1c 
*v.* father 1c 
*w.* Moses 1c 
*x.* priest 1c 
*y.* theophanic angel 1c 
*z.* captain 1c 
*. general recognition of superiority *
*1. reference to God 1c *
*|. my Lord,my Lord and my God 1c *
*.* Adonai (parallel with Yahweh) ​ 

قاموس براون هو قاموس متخصص .
بص كمان القاموس ده​
​
*Nfda% (Nfda% A-DWN) — Lord: The ruler as the foundation to the community. [ms: Nda] [freq. 335] {H113} *​*Infda% (Infda% A-DW-NY) — Lord: The ruler as the foundation to the community. [ms: ynda] [freq. 434] {H136} *
​​​​​
حط نفس الترجمة فى الكلمتين ..

هل عملوا كده من فراغ .. ولا لسبب !!؟؟


لازم تعرف الآتى .. نحن نتكلم عن كلمة واحدة مش كلمتين (ادونى وادوناى ) هما كلمة واحدة مش اتنين ..

قبل السبى لم يكن لليهود التشكيل المعروف . ولكن بعد السبى وخوفا على النطق من الضياع .. بدأوا بعمل علامات التشكيل البدائية .
اى ان الوحى المقدس لم يكن بالتشكيل .
ووضع اليهود التشكيل ..

ولأن اليهود حريصين دايما فى كتابة كلمة يهوة او ما يتعلق بالاله .

فهم فرقوا فى التشكيل بين سيد ( عندما تطلق على البشر ) وبين سيد (عندما تطلق على الله ) .. فأضافوا علامة التشكيل ( Qametz )

وبهذا غير اليهود نطق كلمة سيد عندما يقصد بها لله ( تكون ادوناى ) وعندما يقصد بها اخر ( ادونى )
ولذلك فان قاموس براون وقواميس اخرى كتبت فى ترجمة كلمة ادون وادوناى انها تعنى سيد بشرى او الرب الاله

اذن .. فاليهود هم من فرق وعمل كلمة بتشكيلين متفرقين .. للتفريق بين اله اسرائيل العظيم وبين اى شخص اخر .. كنوع من التبجيل والاحترام لاله اسرائيل .

فما ُكتب فى الوحى المقدس على يد داود النبى فى القرن العاشر قبل الميلاد ( قبل التشكيل ) هو هكذا .مزمور 110
לדודמזמורנאםיהוהלאדנישבלימיניעדאשיתאיביךהדםלרגליך׃

وهنا يمكن ان نتوقف عن الاجابة ..
ونقول .. ان ما كُتب بيد داود النبى هو ( سيد ) وهو قد يعنى انسان او اللهنفسه .
ولكن داود النبى يجيب فى نفس المزمور ويوضح انه لله
*(**Ps 110:4**) *أَقْسَمَ الرَّبُّ وَلَنْ يَنْدَمَ: «أَنْتَ كَاهِنٌ إِلَى الأَبَدِ عَلَى رُتْبَةِ مَلْكِي صَادَقَ».

وهنا ينتهى الموضوع ..
لن نتوقف ولكن سنزيد ..
فهم اليهود الامر جيدا .. فقالوا فى الترجمة السبعينية لليهود التى هى حوالى 285 قبل الميلاد .
*(Ps 110:1)* Τῷ Δαυιδ ψαλμός. Εἶπεν ὁ κύριος τῷ κυρίῳ μου Κάθου ἐκ δεξιῶν μου, ἕως ἂν θῶ τοὺς ἐχθρούς σου ὑποπόδιον τῶν ποδῶν σου.

*وترجمتها ( الرب لربى )*



مش بس كده ..
الدليل الاكيد على فهم اليهود لتلك النقطة هو الاتى ( حوالى 29 ميلادى )

الحوار بين المسيح واليهود .
متى 22
41وَفِيمَا كَانَ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ مُجْتَمِعِينَ سَأَلَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: 
42مَاذَا تَظُنُّونَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ؟ ابْنُ مَنْ هُوَ؟» قَالُوا لَهُ: «ابْنُ دَاوُدَ». 
43قَالَ لَهُمْ: «فَكَيْفَ يَدْعُوهُ دَاوُدُ بِالرُّوحِ رَبّاً قَائِلاً: 
44قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئاً لِقَدَمَيْكَ؟
45فَإِنْ كَانَ دَاوُدُ يَدْعُوهُ رَبّاًفَكَيْفَ يَكُونُ ابْنَهُ؟» 
46فَلَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يُجِيبَهُ بِكَلِمَةٍ. وَمِنْ ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ لَمْ يَجْسُرْ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَسْأَلَهُ بَتَّةً.

فى الاية 43 يتضح جيدا .. ان (قال الرب لسيدى ) = ( قال الرب لربى )
والفريسيين الذين هم اعلم اليهود بكلام الاسفار المقدسة يعرفون ان المسيح هو المخاطب . 

هل فهمت الجزء السابق !!؟؟
( يا مسهل يا رب ) .​​​​​


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 ديسمبر 2010)

بقى من المهلة 6 ايام ...


----------



## Basilius (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*يا بالكم الطويل ! *


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 ديسمبر 2010)

سمعت ان في واحد بيحاول يرد !
طيب ما تخش وتورينا قوتك عشان تبقى هدية عيد رأس السنة ؟




​


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 يناير 2011)

اقتربنا من الشهر !!! والمهندي لا يرد !


----------



## apostle.paul (20 يناير 2011)

*يرد على ايه؟؟؟؟؟
المراجع هى اللى بترد والمسلم يحط فى بقه صرمة قديمة ويسمع المراجع العالمية بتقول ايه 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 يناير 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

